# Bsl/mbl 2018 Challenge!!



## Prettymetty (Dec 18, 2017)

Let's grow some hair ladies!

Like this post to join and list your goals. It's easy as pie. We got this.

The challenge starts officially on Jan 1st, but feel free to start posting now.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 18, 2017)

I’m in! 
I’m relaxed, APL
And trying to reach BSL by the summer! 
I just started a new reggie
Wash, dc, and roller set weekly
Maintain curls by using various soft rollers, rods, and hair clips. 
I’m using products designed for chemically/color treated hair. 

I don’t know when I will post a pic yet.


----------



## Prettyeyes413 (Dec 18, 2017)

I am in! I am SL natural.
I will post my reggie later.
Also my ten year old daughter is in her hair is APL her goal is BSL. Our regimens are similar.  
More to come.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Dec 18, 2017)

I’m currently at APL and natural.

Regimen
-shampoo every two weeks
    -prepoo with DIY aloe vera mix
    -shampoo (clarify or chelate as needed)
    -protein as needed
    -dc
    -LOC method
    -place hair in some sort of stretched or protective style (like braids, buns or twists)
-cowash on alternate weeks
    -LOC method
    -place hair in some sort of stretched or protective style (like braids, buns or twists)

Will oil my ends and scalp as needed and I am also taking curls liquid vitamins daily.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm in!

I'm natural.

Here are my pictures from my December 21, 2017 trip to the salon for a blow dry, flat iron, and trim.

BEFORE TRIM:

 

AFTER TRIM:

 

 

  

*Regimen*​*A) Once a month*: Chelate
*B) As needed*: Protein treatment
*C) Every 3-7 days*: Wash (or water rinse or cowash) and style
Wash and style entails these steps:
_1- *Prepoo, section, and predetangle hair*
2- *Exfoliate then cleanse scalp*
3- *Cleanse strands* (and finger detangle strands if using a very slippery cleanser)
4- *Balancing deep conditioner* under heat
5- *Moisturize, detangle with KareCo Tangle Buster brush, and seal*: aaTCB_
_(AVJ ayurvedic *tea*, slippery *cream*, sealing *butter* . . . can add *gel*)_​_6- *Treat ends, then grease or oil ends*
7- *Style* in ways that reduce tangling (e.g., [banded] twists --> twist out . . . twist bun . . . etc.)_​*D) Every other night*: Hydrate/moisturize the hair, oil massage edges, *oil massage the scalp*
*E) Every night*: Protect hair by wearing a loc-sock-looking head covering from Walgreens

*Prioritized products and tools*: HairPrint Chelating Shampoo, Shea Moisture High Porosity Moisture-Seal Masque (prepoo), Ouchless Goody Updo barrettes, Cantu ACV Root Rinse, Soultanicals Soulvedic Strands Poo Bar, HairVeda Creamy Hair Cleansing Rinse, Green Beauty Real Protein, Shea Moisture Manuka Honey Masque, HairVeda Red Tea Conditioner, Hot Head Deep Conditioning Heat Cap, CurlyProverbz DIY Ayurvedic Hair Tea, HairVeda Red Tea Heavy Cream, KareCo Tangle Buster brush, HairVeda Red Tea Serum, Asha & Miel Edge Genesis Ultra Oil, CurlyProverbz DIY Ayurvedic Hair Growth Oil, Walgreens "lock soc," Biosilk Hard Rock Gelee (as my edge control)


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Dec 18, 2017)

marking my spot


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 18, 2017)

I'll post my info and starting pic later


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm joining again. Right now the nape is 13 on one side and 14 on the other. I want it to get to 15 and 16. This will be MBL on me. Right now I'm BSL.


----------



## LushLox (Dec 18, 2017)

I will post my info shortly 

Thanks for hosting @Prettymetty


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 18, 2017)

LushLox said:


> I will post my info shortly
> 
> Thanks for hosting @Prettymetty




No problem. This is my baby


----------



## MizzBFly (Dec 18, 2017)

I’m joining. I need full MBL


----------



## Tulips4u (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm in. I'm currently wearing a partial weave. I'm taking it out mid January.  I'll post a pic then.

My hair is grazing APL. My goal is grazing MBL.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm in. I'll come back and post my details.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 19, 2017)

I am in!  Currently APLish.  I will post a starting pic next week. I plan to rollerset and press my hair straight next weekend and dust my ends.


----------



## PeaceLover (Dec 19, 2017)

I’m joining this challenge for DD since I’m focusing more on her hair this year! It’s more traffic on this forum vs. the children’s forum so don’t kick me out please.

*I need suggestions for this regimen-*
She’s a natural 4a/4b( I think)
She would be considered BSL(even though she doesn’t wear a bra yet lol) and the goal is MBL by the end of the year.

Regime:
Pre-poo- Silicon mix
Shampoo- KeraCare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo
DC- keraCare Humecto, coconut oil & silicon mix
Leave in- ???
Extras- sulfate on her scalp one a week
PS- ponytails, braids

I straighten her hair about 3 times a year for a trim. She loves twist out & braid outs so I let her wear her hair out for a couple days after wash day before I style with ponytails or braids.

I took these pics about 6 months ago. She had an old braid out in one pic and it straightened (before trim) in the other pic- same day.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 19, 2017)

PeaceLover said:


> I’m joining this challenge for DD since I’m focusing more on her hair this year! It’s more traffic on this forum vs. the children’s forum so don’t kick me out please.
> 
> *I need suggestions for this regimen-*
> She’s a natural 4a/4b( I think)
> ...


 just use a detangling spray and  leave the silicon mix out.  nice Mommy!


----------



## PeaceLover (Dec 19, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> just use a detangling spray and  leave the silicon mix out.  nice Mommy!


 Thank you! Recommendations for a detangling spray? I wanted the silicon mix for slippage because her tangles are serious lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 19, 2017)

PeaceLover said:


> Thank you! Recommendations for a detangling spray? I wanted the silicon mix for slippage because her tangles are serious lol


Silk Elements detangling spray for kids (forgot the name)
Just For Me has a detangling cream that is a preshampoo treatment
Luster’s Pink for kids has a nice detangling spray as well
And Kids Organics detangling lotion is good.

All of these rinse clean, and  leave no buildup.


----------



## curlykimmy (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm in.  I'm natural.  I think my longest layers are APL.  Joining will help me be accountable to take better care of my hair and decrease laziness.


----------



## beingofserenity (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm in.  Realistically, I'm closer to apl than bsl but I'd rather shoot for the moon.

Excuse me for this really bad length shot. I don't feel like taking another. My hair is like 5 different lengths, but the tail end is a bit past my shoulders. This is from Oct 23rd.

My regimen.
Wash 1-3 times a week
Blow dry after most washes.
Current products are nexxus humectress S&C. 1x a week, minimum
Aussie moist 7in1 conditioner
And leave in
Sillicon mix conditioner. 2x a month.
When not blow drying, I use shea butter and the low porosity shea moisture detangler/leave in. Black gel.

Style however. Loose braids, buns, ponys.


----------



## Karmi (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm joining. My goal is full MBL I'm BSL now. Will post my pic and details soon.


----------



## BlackRinse (Dec 19, 2017)

Holding my spot ***


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 19, 2017)

Ok I'm ready. I'm 4b natural. I straighten my hair mostly or blowdry, braid and wig it.

My goal is to retain 4 inches this year.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 20, 2017)

@beingofserenity 
Glad to see you and great progress! 
I’m in the WL challenge as well! That’s my main goal, so I feel you!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 20, 2017)

I did a roller set Sunday. Last night was the second night I dressed my hair for bed. I think this will be a good way to moisturize and seal my ends, making sure all of my hair gets moisture. I think I will wash and set my hair Friday instead of Saturday.

Make that Thursday... and I will be using flexi rods.  My new growth is telling on me!


----------



## curlykimmy (Dec 20, 2017)

curlykimmy said:


> I'm in.  I'm natural.  I think my longest layers are APL.  Joining will help me be accountable to take better care of my hair and decrease laziness.



My goal is BSL by the end of the year.  My usual styles are twist outs and occasional wash and gos, but they end up in a puff that I don't touch for days     I plan to be more consistent with deep conditioning, moisturizing, sealing, and nighttime care.


----------



## LushLox (Dec 20, 2017)

I need to find time to wash and DC before Christmas, not sure when but I'm going to have to do it. I'm, so glad I'm off work now until January; I'm going to be living in my scarf for the whole period.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 20, 2017)

I ended up washing my hair this evening. I decided to break out the blow dryer too! I will probably end up wearing a headwrap for christmas. My hair and scalp thanked me for the nice shampoo!


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 21, 2017)

I bought some cheap hair accessories from alibaba and some braiding hair from wigtypes

Besides that, I have dandruff which means I need an acv rinse. 

Also, I wanted to go to apl challenge, but I'm just used to being in here. I don't want to leave. Although I will keep up with the shea thread and learn from the hip length too.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> I bought some cheap hair accessories from alibaba and some braiding hair from wigtypes
> 
> Besides that, I have dandruff which means I need an acv rinse.
> 
> Also, I wanted to go to apl challenge, but I'm just used to being in here. I don't want to leave. Although I will keep up with the shea thread and learn from the hip length too.


I don't think you should leave if you like being in here. You can shoot for APL and BSL at the same time.  Go for it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 21, 2017)

I think I will roller set, then flat iron my next wash.  Using heat, I am able to blend my crown better. Even after all of that hair I cut, I am still APL. My hair has grown a lot in a short period, and I cut the progress off, but it was needed. As long as I am relaxed, I will never mess with Demi and Semi perm coloring and make sure I use relaxers in the right strength. All of that stuff will make your hair highly porous.


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 21, 2017)

Thank you @faithVA I like the way you think lol. I'm staying!

*****My 2018 Routine*****​Saturday prepoo with olive oil 15 minutes
(Cool and bun if its before wash time)
Saturday night Macademia shampoo 
And/or acv rinse with tea
*henna mask quarterly
*henna gloss every one or two weeks
Macademia DC
Glycerin/rose/aloe juice spray
Shea Butter blend to seal
braid or flat twist overnight
Put in protective style Sunday morning
Straighten and dust ends twice a year
Wear satin bonnet at night

I'm pretty sure I won't need protein when I henna. However, I use mayonnaise, eggs, and olive oil for protein whenever I do a protein mask

View media item 129619


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Dec 21, 2017)

I am in!

Major Goal: To stop with the scissor happiness
Regimen:
Finger detangling as my only detangling method
Baggy method
Saturating hair with Shea Butter based product
Keeping hair in 11-13 braids (with my own hair)
Only dealing with ONE braid at a time on wash day/remoisturizing day
Hanging Bantu knot on ends once dried and set on My Curl Squad rollers

Adding protein in the form of a light reconstructor on wash days that Ayurvedic powders are not being used

Spraying xcel21 (or another light protein or balanced leave in) on the length of my hair underneath a really good moisturizer (like SCurl) to keep structure while bagging

Keeping crown and nape well moisturized and detangled


Length check as of 12/20/17:
Please ignore my baggied braids. LOL
Those 3 fingers on the right are at the top of my bra strap. I have about 3 inches (I think) to BSL.

ETA: I have been told that I am BSB/BSL based on this photo. However, I am in denial (LOL), I don’t intend on claiming it until June 2018.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm in! I am about SL, did the bc again, goal by end of year BSL or MBL. More to come.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Dec 21, 2017)

PeaceLover said:


> I’m joining this challenge for DD since I’m focusing more on her hair this year! It’s more traffic on this forum vs. the children’s forum so don’t kick me out please.
> 
> *I need suggestions for this regimen-*
> She’s a natural 4a/4b( I think)
> ...


Not saying you can't join here but I started a challenge in the childrens section and I will be posting often!


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 21, 2017)

I just washed my hair 2 days ago. Why is my scalp so [email protected]#$ Woosah. I'll try to wait until Christmas day to wash my hair


----------



## PeaceLover (Dec 21, 2017)

Prettyeyes said:


> Not saying you can't join here but I started a challenge in the childrens section and I will be posting often!


 Awesome! I didn’t see one. I’ll join now.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Dec 21, 2017)

PeaceLover said:


> Awesome! I didn’t see one. I’ll join now.


Great!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 22, 2017)

I gotta get my shedding under control. I might do a tea rinse, then shampoo my hair for my next wash.  I wish I had some garlic shampoo on hand. I will get some garlic supplements next week.  I didn’t lose much hair coming out my hair yesterday, but it is straightened.  I know when my new growth starts to kick in, I shed and break more.  

Update
I will use my DE peppermint and aloe shampoo to combat the shedding and itching.


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 22, 2017)

Soaring Eagle said:


> Length check as of 12/20/17:
> Please ignore my baggied braids. LOL
> Those 3 fingers on the right are at the top of my bra strap. I have about 3 inches (I think) to BSL:



I like the way you baggy your ends individually lol.


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Dec 22, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> I like the way you baggy your ends individually lol.


Thank you.  I started off with 6 braids, now I have about 13 of them. I know there are much easier and faster ways of baggying, but I’ve been doing it this way since Dec. 2016, and it has become second nature. I love doing it this way. Makes it easy for me to baggy and still wear my wigs, too. I get crazy looks from my family memebers on a daily basis whenever one pokes out from under my scarf. It’s been an entire year of me doing this and their still not used to it.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm in.

For 2018 I want to be full BSL grazing MBL and then I'll be at my goal. Right now I'm relaxed and grazing BSL (I'm in need of a trim). I plan on PS with wigs still but will give my hair a break in the summer months (I'm thinking braids). I'll wash/deep condition and rebraid every two weeks.


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 23, 2017)

This week and next week, I will do my wash routine Friday to Saturday instead of Saturday to Sunday.

Washed
acv rinse and rose hip tea with hibiscus
mayonnaise conditioner
Shea mix

I realized that I was actually rough when I rinse out my conditioner. For one section, I was scrunching it and scratching my scalp. I lost a lot of hair  (back left side). For the whole rest of my head, I was more conscious. I didn't lose many hairs. I didn't realize that I am rough at this part in my routine.

I put on my shea mix just now and I plan on putting these twists into a bun in the morning. . Well later when I have to pull myself out of bed


----------



## LushLox (Dec 23, 2017)

I need to have a really good moisturising session tomorrow, I'll do a slightly longer pre poo. I'm going to clarify then DC under heat. I'll spray some follicle mist on my scalp, massage in then sit under dryer.

I'm going to use a rinse out and use the force of the water to detangle.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Dec 23, 2017)

I am taking my sew in down next week so I will have starting pics!


----------



## ThePromise (Dec 23, 2017)

Count me in. My goal is MBL by the summer. I'm currently BSB. I use a clay wash and steam weekly. I wear my hair in a stretched wash n go style daily and I refresh it with an aloe Vera spritz daily. 

My goal is to up the moisture in my hair and use a heavy moisturizer on my ends consistently. 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 23, 2017)

I am in... I want to start from this point. I do have a shaved head so I am only focusing on the one side of my hair  LOL


----------



## Angel1881 (Dec 23, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> Ok I'm ready. I'm 4b natural. I straighten my hair mostly or blowdry, braid and wig it.
> 
> My goal is to retain 4 inches this year. View attachment 419335



Your hair has grown a lot! Are you still using the It Works supplements?  Do you think the Xcel 21 and/or the supplements made a big impact on your growth?


----------



## tashboog (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm in! My goal is to reach full BSL. I'll still be wigging it through late spring. I wash and DC weekly. My hair will continue to be in braids under my wig and I will moisturize them as needed.

I did a light flat iron yesterday so here is my starting pic


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm taking the Itworks vitamins and I occassionally use xcel21 on wash days. I mainly use it to moisturize my ends. I'm finally starting to see progress now that my ends are healthy.



Angel1881 said:


> Your hair has grown a lot! Are you still using the It Works supplements?  Do you think the Xcel 21 and/or the supplements made a big impact on your growth?


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Dec 24, 2017)

@Froreal3  Looky here!! ^


----------



## Angel1881 (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks @Prettymetty. I may bite the bullet and purchase some Xcel21. I have a ton of hair, skin, and nails supplements to go through, but I may consider the It Works supplements when they're finished.


----------



## LushLox (Dec 24, 2017)

LushLox said:


> I need to have a really good moisturising session tomorrow, I'll do a slightly longer pre poo. I'm going to clarify then DC under heat. I'll spray some follicle mist on my scalp, massage in then sit under dryer.
> 
> I'm going to use a rinse out and use the force of the water to detangle.



Did I do this? Did I hell!  

I'm going to have to just get up and the crack of dawn tomorrow morning and get it done because there isn't enough time now. I'll sit under the hood dryer to finish off. It's just as well my mum is cooking so I don't have to worry about all that.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 24, 2017)

tashboog said:


> I'm in! My goal is to reach full BSL. I'll still be wigging it through late spring. I wash and DC weekly. My hair will continue to be in braids under my wig and I will moisturize them as needed.
> 
> I did a light flat iron yesterday so here is my starting pic


Hair looking good hairtwin!


----------



## tashboog (Dec 24, 2017)

Froreal3 said:


> Hair looking good hairtwin!


Thank you hairtwin .


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 25, 2017)

Sprayed my hair with scurl and put on more shea mix to change the style


----------



## SAPNK (Dec 26, 2017)

I'll Join

I'm almost at or at apl. I big chopped like 4 years ago so that should tell you something about my retention. This is going to be a big jump for me goal wise. It's ecxiting.
I'm in the apl challenge because I'm still unsure about reaching that goal.

I'll include a wet hair picture just because I'm tired of the straight ones. Even though it probably isn't helpful. 

My hair doesn't normally look like this. It was in a twist out and I just washed it with bentonite clay without detangling, separating, or anything, so it formed nap clumps .  It would be cool if it dried like that.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Dec 26, 2017)

I have an idea of how i'm going to keep my hair moisturized under my wigs. I'm thinking about oiling my scalp with wild growth oil and spraying/misting my hair with purified water and that's it.


----------



## Carrie A (Dec 26, 2017)

I just finished the APL challenge. 

My goals are to stay consistent with deep conditioning an add protein. 
I've been dealing the shedding and I believe breakage over the last couple months, so I'm recommitting to getting things under control.


----------



## Carrie A (Dec 27, 2017)

I meant getting things under control.  I said eating things under control.  I must have been very hungry when I typed this.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 27, 2017)

Just gave my hair a little bit of protein boost and moisturized with APB Bamboo spray, APB Cupuacu Avocado, and sealed with my whipped shea butter mix. I also have still been using the NJoy sulfur pomade on my scalp three times a week. I used it today for the first time this week. Two more times to go. Then I braided my twists into two large pigtail braids and pinned them up, ready for my wig.


----------



## curlykimmy (Dec 29, 2017)

My sides are grazing APL, the back is full APL.  I've been natural 4.5 years and made it to BSL before, but I had it cut for better shape.  Plus I trim my ends a lot (I'll cut back on that).  Aiming for full BSL by end of 2018.

Sooo, apparently I can't upload photos.


----------



## Alma Petra (Dec 29, 2017)

curlykimmy said:


> My sides are grazing APL, the back is full APL.  I've been natural 4.5 years and made it to BSL before, but I had it cut for better shape.  Plus I trim my ends a lot (I'll cut back on that).  Aiming for full BSL by end of 2018.
> 
> Sooo, apparently I can't upload photos.


Make sure that the size of the photo is less than 1 MB


----------



## SunkissedLife (Dec 29, 2017)

Goal: to grow and retain as much thick, healthy hair as possible by the end of the year from it's current shoulder length
ultimate goal: APL by my birthday in July and hopefully BSL by December

how? switching to a simple routine filled with more natural products

heavy moisture wash day every 2 weeks
moisturize and seal my hair regularly (minimum x2 week)
oil scalp massage often
protective styling - wearing my hair in twists before a twist out, more buns


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 29, 2017)

After months of neglecting my hair- leaving it out or putting it up for weeks, delaying washes where I was previously washing 1-2 times a week, my hair has suffered a shed-load of shedding, tangles and breakage. My scalp has also been itching and my hair is just feeling dry. I'm gonna stop letting work take all my time and give some to my hair.

This evening, I used Nioxin Dermabrasion Treatment on my scalp- a first for me but I had that scalp exfoliation thread pinned in my mind to give it a try. I think there was some tingle but I didn't notice much upon rinsing out.

To follow; a protein shot with Nexxus Polymedic), shampoo and an APB DC (with a tea mix).

ETA: it could be in my mind but my scalp looked refreshed upon proper inspection and after rinsing protein. I've broken my large mirror so strategic mirror placement is required.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 30, 2017)

I will use the tension method next time I blow dry.  I wanted to roller set my hair, but it’s hard parting my hair when it is wet. Maybe if I just don’t attempt to part my hair in a Mohawk, and just roll from my detangled sections, I can still do it?


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Dec 30, 2017)

I would like to join. I'm hoping to reach BSL length by the end of the year.
My hair is natural type 4, 
Currently my hair is apl length 
I'm trying to wash my hair once a week and generally I wear two strand twists. I might get kinky twist to start the year though to give myself a break. 
I will add pictures later.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm in! My longest locs are APL stretched. I'm looking forward to hitting BSL this year. My regimen will be very simple.


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 30, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> After months of neglecting my hair- leaving it out or putting it up for weeks, delaying washes where I was previously washing 1-2 times a week, my hair has suffered a shed-load of shedding, tangles and breakage. My scalp has also been itching and my hair is just feeling dry. I'm gonna stop letting work take all my time and give some to my hair.



I'm interested to know what you do to get this under control because I'm in the same situation and I always lose hair at this same stage from cutting it all off and starting over


----------



## SAPNK (Dec 30, 2017)

I was confused about where bsl/mbl are on me, so I have to revise my goal from mbl to bsl by years end.
I used a tape measure to see where my hair would fall if I don't have any breakage all year. I thought I'd be almost bsl, but I noticed my bra strap looked really low, so I put a new bra I just bought on over it and it's higher, so I'm gonna go with that bra, lol. 
No breakage=bsl 2019. Yay.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 31, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> I'm interested to know what you do to get this under control because I'm in the same situation and I always lose hair at this same stage from cutting it all off and starting over



I'll update with my trials. It' doesn't help that my hair is fine. Its the hair 'disguised' as clumped that is getting to me. I attempt to style or detangle and notice some of these clumps are being entwined by single strands near my roots or the mid-lengths. I have to stop and meticulously unthread these strands, or resign myself to losing the whole clump. Stretching may be my answer but I'm not ready yet lol.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 31, 2017)

I washed my hair Saturday and used DE reconstructor. So now I will be back on the moisture for the next 2-3 washes.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 31, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I'll update with my trials. It' doesn't help that my hair is fine. Its the hair 'disguised' as clumped that is getting to me. I attempt to style or detangle and notice some of these clumps are being entwined by single strands near my roots or the mid-lengths. I have to stop and meticulously unthread these strands, or resign myself to losing the whole clump. Stretching may be my answer but I'm not ready yet lol.


When is the last time you did  search and destroy? It' possibe you have splits very high up the hair shaft and they are trying to take strands with them. What you describe sounds like my hair when I had severe splits. Trimming my ends was not enough.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 31, 2017)

Count me in! I'm an APL natural. I have to make it past APL this year. I've been stuck here since I've joined the board 10 yrs ago. I make it to APL have a set back, start over, make it back to APL and here comes the set back.lol  My goal is to graze MBL at the end of 2018. I will  protective style 100% of the time going between wigs and crochet braids. I'm going to keep my eye on the prize in 2018, it's time to get past APL.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 31, 2017)

faithVA said:


> When is the last time you did  search and destroy? It' possibe you have splits very high up the hair shaft and they are trying to take strands with them. What you describe sounds like my hair when I had severe splits. Trimming my ends was not enough.



I haven't noticed but will have a proper check when I come across it again.

I don't really brush or comb or use heat so aside from the idea of clay tearing up my hair, I don't know what would cause splits so high up. If it is splits that close to my roots causing me this issue, I think I might cry. I know I saw a bubble split I cut out about 4-6 weeks ago, about inches 2 from my ends. That later spurred a trim in twists. I still wanna see condition of my hair straight. I'm just hoping it's shed hair getting tangled while my hair has been up for weeks, unwashed.

My hair has been shedding like a lot these past two washes. It seems more than usual, even for the amount of time that has passed between washes.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 31, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I haven't noticed but will have a proper check when I come across it again.
> 
> I don't really brush or comb or use heat so aside from the idea of clay tearing up my hair, I don't know what would cause splits so high up. If it is splits that close to my roots causing me this issue, I think I might cry. I know I saw a bubble split I cut out about 4-6 weeks ago, about inches 2 from my ends. That later spurred a trim in twists. I still wanna see condition of my hair straight. I'm just hoping it's shed hair getting tangled while my hair has been up for weeks, unwashed.
> 
> My hair has been shedding like a lot these past two washes. It seems more than usual, even for the amount of time that has passed between washes.


Ok. Let' hope it' just shed hair. That's highly likely.

As for splits further up it' not necessarily a result of damage. She' hairs can tangle on other hair and cause it to split. And a split on the end of a strand can wrap around a strand higher up and cause it to split. Or a strand can break really high and have a split which can cause a split in surrounding hair. 

But I hope it's nothing.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Dec 31, 2017)

I thought I was S/L took sew in down and I am APL.


----------



## SAPNK (Dec 31, 2017)

Prettyeyes said:


> I thought I was S/L took sew in down and I am APL.View attachment 420509



Woohoo!


----------



## SAPNK (Dec 31, 2017)

My hair is in crochet braids and I'll try to keep them in another week. Then I may buy a new puff and wear that for a week. Then back to crochet braids.

I wonder if it's possible to retain an entire six inches for the year. Or at least five. Minimal to no breakage.
Honestly, I don't even know if my hair grows that much. I hope so.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 31, 2017)

Lurking


----------



## LushLox (Jan 1, 2018)

Going to do a protein treatment today and rollerset.


----------



## Summerof93 (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm in. Right now my hair is at armpit lenght. My short term goal is to make it to mbl.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 1, 2018)

Detangled with water just now because it's been over a week. I didn't lose much except for when I tried to do the entire front right 4th at once . I lost quite a few strands thanks to that idea.

Put on my Africa's best hair mayonnaise and plastic baggy.  Under the dryer. Meal planning time


----------



## chewy (Jan 1, 2018)

My name is Chewy and I accept this challenge!  I'm currently at APL and will shoot for MBL and have 12 months to work towards my goal.  I've been blessed with growth, but retention is a whole other animal I will be focusing on that!  I am natural and  wear twists  80% of the time and buns the rest. At least twice a year, like clockwork, there is ALWAYS a detangling crisis that results in hand fulls of hair being ripped from my head.  After this, I usually abandon my goals and stop all practices that go above and beyond my usual hair care. I believe the tangling crisis is mainly caused by tons of single strand knots.  I plan on trimming my ends every 3 months to minimize the SSKs and to wear extensions to protect my ends.  We shall see...
Here is my starting picture and it was taken today, flat ironed with freshly trimmed ends!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 1, 2018)

I trimmed my ends today. I washed and did a moisture treatment.  I allowed my hair to air dry since I was too lazy to grab my blow dryer, or sit under the dryer. I used two CON leave-ins and used carrot serum to seal. I didn’t apply any oil to my scalp, since I wanted it to breathe.  
I put my hair in a bun with my spin pin and tied it up with my satin scarf.


----------



## curlykimmy (Jan 2, 2018)

My sides are grazing APL, the back is full APL. I've been natural 4.5 years and made it to BSL before, but I had it cut for better shape. Plus I trim my ends a lot (I'll cut back on that). Aiming for full BSL by end of 2018.

Thanks @Alma Petra for the photo tip!!


----------



## LushLox (Jan 2, 2018)

shortdub78 said:


> I trimmed my ends today. I washed and did a moisture treatment.  I allowed my hair to air dry since I was too lazy to grab my blow dryer, or sit under the dryer. I used two CON leave-ins and used carrot serum to seal. I didn’t apply any oil to my scalp, since I wanted it to breathe.
> I put my hair in a bun with my spin pin and tied it up with my satin scarf.



How did you get on with the air drying?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 2, 2018)

LushLox said:


> How did you get on with the air drying?


I don’t! Lol air drying sucks!


----------



## LushLox (Jan 2, 2018)

shortdub78 said:


> I don’t! Lol air drying sucks!



 Sorry I shouldn't laugh!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 2, 2018)

LushLox said:


> Sorry I shouldn't laugh!


Yes you should laugh!  lol Air drying is for unicorns! The dry air in my home robbed my hair blind of moisture!


----------



## Karmi (Jan 2, 2018)

Adding my January starting pic. My hair just reaches BSL. My goal for this year is MBL but would love to make it to WL.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 3, 2018)

@Prettymetty I know you’re a big Kerastase fan like myself. I bought a new(ish) leave in from them, Crème Magistral. It is *gorgeous*, lovely texture, nice smell and most importantly it hydrates beautifully. It’s quite rich though so I have to go lightly with it.  Which is good, at least it will last as the tub is small!

Their products can be a bit hit and miss for me but this is a definite winner!


----------



## curlykimmy (Jan 3, 2018)

So far so good in nighttime care consistency (my main issue).  I've been moisturizing and sealing at night as needed.  I've also retwisted every night since my last shampoo on Friday (just 2 - 4 twists).


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jan 3, 2018)

Breaking out my hot head tonight for a deep condition. Plan on washing and conditioning with Shea Moisture JBCO and then deep conditioning with either 3 min miracle or 2 min protein not sure yet.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm going to moisturise very lightly and add a touch of oil at the very ends.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 3, 2018)

LushLox said:


> @Prettymetty I know you’re a big Kerastase fan like myself. I bought a new(ish) leave in from them, Crème Magistral. It is *gorgeous*, lovely texture, nice smell and most importantly it hydrates beautifully. It’s quite rich though so I have to go lightly with it.  Which is good, at least it will last as the tub is small!
> 
> Their products can be a bit hit and miss for me but this is a definite winner!


It sounds lovely! Interesting...lol


----------



## gemruby41 (Jan 3, 2018)

LushLox said:


> @Prettymetty I know you’re a big Kerastase fan like myself. I bought a new(ish) leave in from them, Crème Magistral. It is *gorgeous*, lovely texture, nice smell and most importantly it hydrates beautifully. It’s quite rich though so I have to go lightly with it.  Which is good, at least it will last as the tub is small!
> 
> Their products can be a bit hit and miss for me but this is a definite winner!


I have this and love it!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 3, 2018)

Moisturized and sealed my twists with AVJ/water/glycerine and shea butter mix. Hair feels nice and soft but strong. I've been back taking my vitamins from Mane Choice. Need to get back with my daily protein shakes.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 3, 2018)

I may cowash, but I won’t be using any cowashing cleansers! They are debil! Just until the weather warms up! I will cowash once a week and shampoo once a week.  It feels like a desert in here. Jesus be a humidifier.


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 3, 2018)

Going to take out these crochet braids this weekend and possibly wear a puff next week.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 3, 2018)

I washed my hair yesterday with my Wen Pomegrante. I will have to get another gallon this summer. I didn't DC this time but I blew dry it out and just braided it off to the side. I added some diamond drop oil I got free with that trim gadget I bought. Ladies, It feel sooo soft. 

I am about to get a surgery soon. I think all I will do for prepping it is cleansing it, treat it with DRC 28, and deep condition for an hour and then blow it out and braid it, cap it and wig it for 3 weeks until I can go out and get it washed by the salon and roller set. :/


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 3, 2018)

@JJamiah 
Good luck on your surgery and hope you have a speedy recovery! 
Good plan for your hair! The last time had surgery I braided my hair up too! I kept them in for a month.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 3, 2018)

I think I found my answer to air drying my hair. 
CON Argan Oil leave-in Spray
Keracare leave-in cream (gold small bottle)
Fantasia iC serum (pink)

I applied these in each of the four sections and detangled. I didn’t lose much hair either. 

I tension dried a bit on cool.

My hair is 80% dry, so I applied MC growth oil to my scalp, then applied Kemi oyl to my ends, twisted and clipped up my hair, then I put my scarf on. 

I cowashed and dc’ed using Design Essentials. 

I will shampoo my hair on Sunday. 
Sundays and Weds will be my wash days.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 4, 2018)

LushLox said:


> @Prettymetty I know you’re a big Kerastase fan like myself. I bought a new(ish) leave in from them, Crème Magistral. It is *gorgeous*, lovely texture, nice smell and most importantly it hydrates beautifully. It’s quite rich though so I have to go lightly with it.  Which is good, at least it will last as the tub is small!
> 
> Their products can be a bit hit and miss for me but this is a definite winner!


I think I've used a sample of Magistral and I liked it. Very heavy and hydrating. Their products are concentrated, so a quarter really is enough for my whole head.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 4, 2018)

I just cut my hair back to the top of APL. I cowashed and dc’ed my hair and it felt like my ends were robbing my hair of moisture, so I just started cutting. 
I applied WGO to my scalp, then applied some more kemi oyl to my ends. 
I woke up with hair that wasn’t bone dry! Like I could maybe go a day without moisturizing, but I won’t do it! Lol 
I have an inch of new growth, so I’m not concerned with the length. 

Ladies if your ends are catching on to things, catching shed hairs, you use all of these products and techniques, you have a hard time combing/detangling,  and your hair is still dry? Go ahead and get a nice trim! A dusting just won’t do! 

@LushLox 
@Prettymetty 
That mask/conditioner sounds lovely! I thought about ordering the big tub of Keracare Humecto, or just not being anything and mixing, using what I have. I think I will see how my conditioners/masques work again since I cut my hair, before I buy something else.


----------



## Saga (Jan 4, 2018)

Starting pic is in the siggy.

I have cornrows underneath a lace frontal for the next 2 months. I spritz the cornrows, ad cantu leave in, and then seal with CP growth oil. Then weekly I wash the cornrows as well as the wig. I put ACV directly on my scalp to keep the dandruff at bay, then wash it out with some liquid African Black Soap. I deep condition the braids, wash it out, turbie twisty, Moisturize and seal, then air dry.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 4, 2018)

shortdub78 said:


> @JJamiah
> Good luck on your surgery and hope you have a speedy recovery!
> Good plan for your hair! The last time had surgery I braided my hair up too! I kept them in for a month.



Thank you so much. I am nervous but I have to put my big girl panties on (not really, I am still nervous with them on) LOL I laugh for the sake of not crying. 

Awesome. Yes, I think leaving it in for a month won't hurt it too bad in a protective style. Get it done at the halfway or 4 week mark and have it put up again for another 4 weeks. So I can heal without worrying about my hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 4, 2018)

JJamiah said:


> Thank you so much. I am nervous but I have to put my big girl panties on (not really, I am still nervous with them on) LOL I laugh for the sake of not crying.
> 
> Awesome. Yes, I think leaving it in for a month won't hurt it too bad in a protective style. Get it done at the halfway or 4 week mark and have it put up again for another 4 weeks. So I can heal without worrying about my hair.


Get a satin pillow case too! Hugs! You will be fine! You are strong!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm in. Right before Christmas I cut my hair from bsl to apl so that my hair was all one length. Currently wearing a bunch of two strand twists that were professionally done so I don't want to take one out right now to do a starting pic. I have a hair appointment next Saturday and will take one then.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 4, 2018)

JJamiah said:


> Thank you so much. I am nervous but I have to put my big girl panties on (not really, I am still nervous with them on) LOL I laugh for the sake of not crying.
> 
> Awesome. Yes, I think leaving it in for a month won't hurt it too bad in a protective style. Get it done at the halfway or 4 week mark and have it put up again for another 4 weeks. So I can heal without worrying about my hair.


Good lick sis! Praying all goes well!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 5, 2018)

I had a good hair week I guess. I will most likely rinse my hair blue black again tomorrow


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 6, 2018)

Washing today. I'm hoping to actually do everything and not get tired. Maybe I'll henna today since I have some lying around. Do I need to prepoo if I henna, and if so, when?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 6, 2018)

Wash day... that in and out the shower is not the business today...


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 6, 2018)

*peeking in* 

I’m going to tentatively join y’all. 

Natural SL on the front and sides, APL in the back. Hoping to get to APL/BSL


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 6, 2018)

^^hey girl!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 6, 2018)

I washed and dc’ed. Air dried and put my hair in a bun.


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 6, 2018)

shortdub78 said:


> ^^hey girl!


Hey boo heyyyy


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 7, 2018)

Froreal3 said:


> Moisturized and sealed my twists with AVJ/water/glycerine and shea butter mix. Hair feels nice and soft but strong. I've been back taking my vitamins from Mane Choice. Need to get back with my daily protein shakes.



I did this again. I slathered on the shea butter mix and put my hair into 8 large twists. I will pin these up underneath my wig and not touch it again until wash day. I want to see if these 8 twists stay decently moisturized for the week.


----------



## curlykimmy (Jan 8, 2018)

I did awesome last week and this weekend with moisturizing, sealing, and nighttime care.  I'll shampoo tonight.  I'd like to rollerset my natural hair for the first time.  We shall see.....


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jan 8, 2018)

I moisturized and sealed and even baggied yesterday.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 8, 2018)

I snipped some random strands (about 2-3inches) on Friday and began my wash with an overnight pre-treat of Philip Kingsley Elasticizer and ayurvedic oil. On Saturday I used a clay mix of rhassoul and c.bentonite, hibiscus powder and SAA (I forgot I also added coconut vinegar to this mix).

I followed this with Alikay Naturals Avocado DC (baggied, with heat from my blowdryer) and after rinsing, I slathered my shea butter mix on my ends and worked up. Then topped with diluted KCCC, and styled. As my hair ends are loose, I thought the shea butter might leave my hair feeling a little stiff but it feels soft and moisturised (the very middle of my ponytail is still wet). Now I just have to stop touching it.


----------



## Bountiful7788 (Jan 8, 2018)

I would love to participate. I am so anxious to grow my hair long!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 8, 2018)

I cowashed last night and straightened my hair. It's very soft


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jan 8, 2018)

I think I might be bsb or bsl already, I’m straightening my hair this weekend and will post pics.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 9, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I snipped some random strands (about 2-3inches) on Friday and began my wash with an overnight pre-treat of Philip Kingsley Elasticizer and ayurvedic oil. On Saturday I used a clay mix of rhassoul and c.bentonite, hibiscus powder and SAA.
> 
> I followed this with Alikay Naturals Avocado DC and after rinsing, I slathered my shea butter mix on my ends and worked up. Then topped with diluted KCCC, and styled. As my hair ends are loose, I thought the shea butter might leave my hair feeling a little stiff but it feels soft and moisturised (the very middle of my ponytail is still wet). Now I just have to stop touching it.



You're supposed to be putting those scissors down lol


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 9, 2018)

LushLox said:


> You're supposed to be putting those scissors down lol



I know @LushLox but my fingers were itching the other night, knowing those bubble splits were there. I should probably do a proper trim lol instead of hacking at my hair while it's styled. I sound like I have a problem. This 2 month scissor ban may be more difficult than I envisaged.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 9, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I know @LushLox but my fingers were itching the other night, knowing those bubble splits were there. I should probably do a proper trim lol instead of hacking at my hair while it's styled. I sound like I have a problem. This 2 month scissor ban may be more difficult than I envisaged.


Oh I gave up on that ban! Lol


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 9, 2018)

shortdub78 said:


> Oh I gave up on that ban! Lol



some of those ends needed to go but I'm going to give it a proper try...


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 9, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> some of those ends needed to go but I'm going to give it a proper try...


I have cut about 3-4 inches of my hair overall. I won’t cut that much again, but those ends had to go!


----------



## curlykimmy (Jan 9, 2018)

Cowashed last night.  Didn't feel like rollersetting and waiting for it to dry, so I just twisted and sat under the dryer for about 30 minutes.  Didn't want to wake up with still damp hair.  My twist out is soft and fluffy today.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 9, 2018)

I would post some pics, but can’t resize them.


----------



## Ashna (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm in! I've never actually tried to intentionally grow out my hair before. In fact, I don't even have a set regimen, because I'm basically allergic to consistency. So this year (and challenge) will be basically me paying attention to what products and techniques my hair likes and not just picking something that smells nice . I'm at BSB-ish now, I'll try to post a picture when I rollerset on Sunday.


----------



## Angel1881 (Jan 9, 2018)

For years I’ve watched challenges on this board and I’m so excited to finally participate with you guys!



Warning: This post is somewhat long because I’m trying to introduce myself after all of these years. (I’m also in the Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge and this info is similar.)

*Hair Details*:

Natural 4a, BSL scraping MBL, ? porosity, fine/fragile strands, thick density with thin ends.

*Goals*:

1.      *Thicken up my hemline*. The last 3 inches of my hair are noticeably thin because (a) I’ve been wearing it out too much, (b) I didn’t properly moisturize it for nearly a year, and (c) I did too many S&Ds and not enough overall trims.

2.      *Reach full MBL*. My hair grows in a natural V-shape, but I’m striving for blunt ends with a few face framing layers…like this photo:



3.      *Find the proper moisture/protein balance for my ends to prevent splits*. I have fine/fragile strands, and my hair is thick in density with thin ends. My hair is finicky. I don’t know my porosity, so maybe that’s why I’ve found myself in a catch-22. If I don’t M&S regularly, my hair gets very dry and frizzy. However, it breaks easily with regular M&Sing without also regularly using protein…so I MUST use protein. But then my hair quickly gets too hard when I follow a regular protein schedule. My hair needs both moisture and protein carefully balanced depending on how it feels _that day_. I tend to slack off on regular M&S due to (a) laziness, and (b) fear of the vicious cycle of breakage from over-moisturization leading to protein overload and on and on...

*My Participation in this Challenge*:

Flat-iron on Jan. 10 and Dec. 31 for length checks. I mostly flat-iron once a year.
Post starting pics on Jan. 8-10 and ending pic on Dec. 31.
Follow the regimen below to achieve my 3 goals listed above.
Post at least weekly about how I’ve been taking care of my ends.
Post pics of the way I normally wear my hair at least once quarterly. (Braids/braidouts, twists/twistouts, bantu-knotouts, updos, and buns)
Post any helpful info I learn about products, techniques, and styles to maintain luscious, healthy ends.
*Regimen*:

I’ve been natural since October of 1999 and after 18 years, I’ve noticed that my hair does best when I faithfully adhere to the following:

Wash weekly with shampoo.
Always deep condition for 30 min after every wash. (I will allow 1 cheat pass every quarter, which I want to save in case I’m pressed for time.)
When using protein treatments, always use a moisturizing conditioner afterwards.
Seal leave-in conditioner with black castor oil and dry up to 50% under the dryer in 4-8 twists.
Re-twist hair a second time while layering products in order of* LCBVOG* (V=Vaseline; G=gel) after leave-in conditioner/oil/dryer combo above. VaselineFootnote mostly goes on the last 3-4 inches, but a tiny amount is spread on the rest of the hair. Air-dry or dryer until 90% dry.
Re-twist hair a third time with more product. Air-dry or dryer until set.
M&S every other day. I only add more Vaseline, or Gel, or ApHogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer if my hair feels like it needs it.
Apply all products from roots to tips and smooth down. (Except ApHogee above, which only goes on ends.)
Regular micro-trims with minimal S&Ds. This helps minimize uneven lengths, but still allows me to get rid of a bad knot/split. My hair is fine and needs regular snips of approx. 1/8 inch or less at least monthly – before it gets a chance to split. Otherwise, I retain significantly less. I think I have an average growth rate. My plan is to grow 6 in. and trim 1 ½ - 2 in. over the course of this year for a net gain of 4 - 4 ½ in.
Brushing approximately 4x monthly maximum.
Mostly wear my hair up when out and covered in satin scarf/bonnet when home.
Only straighten with flat iron on low once or twice a year.
Take supplements daily: HSN/multi-vitamin, MSM, silica, zinc, lecithin, fish oil or flaxseed oil.
Footnote: Speaking of Vaseline, I used to HATE it with a passion and refused to use it until 2016. I started using it because I was desperate to help my ends. Shea butter (alone or in blends) was great, but it wasn’t cutting it as a sealer and hadn’t been for a while. I only gave in after many years of research and running into naturals testifying and showing receipts about how it helped their ends. I use it only as a sealer with a little oil afterwards to keep my hair less stiff.

*Products I will usually use for* *LCBVOG* *in order of appearance*:

*L*                     Water in spray bottle
ApHogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer on ends when needed (after water applied to strands)​
*C*                     1. Alberto VO5, Moisture Milks Passion Fruit Smoothie Conditioner (VO5) by itself

2. VO5 mixed with black castor oil, sunflower oil, EVOO

3. VO5 mixed with shea butter (lightly refined), black castor oil, sunflower oil, EVOO, and essential oils

Note: When I do *LCBVOG* on wash day I often use nos. 1 and 3 together as the “C,” and when doing my M&S during the week, I tend to use nos. 2 and 3 together as the “C.” Every once in a while I only use no. 1.

*B*                     Shea butter mix includes heavy unrefined shea butter, black castor oil, sunflower oil, EVOO, essential oils

*V*                    Baby-scented Vaseline

*O*                     Blend of Sunflower oil (80%) and EVOO (20%) OR Vitamin E oil

*G*                     Wet Line Xtreme Styling Gel

I know I use a LOT of product and it seems like it’s too much. It took me a long time to learn that my hair needs weight to get moisturized and hold a style. I live in an environment with extremely low humidity and I can use a lot of product and it sinks in without feeling too greasy. In fact, my hair is frizziest and can’t hold a style when I use less. I love that the few times I manage to get greasy hair when I *LCBVOG*, it doesn’t stay that way for longer than a few hours. This aspect of my hair amazes me. Luckily, I don’t get any flaking because I use the Wet Line gel. I absolutely love this gel!

Oh, and when I add essential oil, it is for fragrance. Right now, my mixes contain both geranium and sweet orange oils. I tend to use citrus blends.

I’m hoping that consistency with this regimen will retain my ends in a dramatic way.

*Staples*:

I like and use more products than those listed below, but these are my die-hard, not-mixed-by-me staples that I see myself using for the rest of my life:

_Shampoo_
Head & Shoulders, Sensitive Scalp Care
Redken, Cleansing Cream

_Conditioner_
Kenra, Moisturizing Conditioner $
Herbal Essences, Hello Hydration Conditioner

_Protein Conditioner_
Nexxus, Emergencee – Marine Collagen $

_Leave-In Conditioner_
Paul Mitchell, The Conditioner
ApHogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer

_Oil_
Black Castor Oil
Jason Naturals, Vit. E 5,000 IU Skin Oil $

_Moisturizer_
Alberto VO5, Moisture Milks Passion Fruit Smoothie Conditioner
Hair Rules, Hydrating Finishing Cream $

_Butter_
100% Shea Butter unrefined
KeraCare Natural Textures, Butter Cream $
Camille Rose, Almond & Jai Twisting Butter $
_
Styler_
Tigi Catwalk, Curl Collection Curlesque Curls Rock Amplifier $

_Heat Styling_
Hair Rules, Blow it all Out $

_Sealer_
Vaseline

_Gel_
Wet Line Xtreme Styling Gel

_Honorable Mention_
Shea Solutions, Leave-In Conditioner (I’ve only used this once and it was ahh-mazing, dahling. If this works the same way every time, then it will become a staple.)

****I tend to use the products with the $ sparingly due to cost.****

Starting Pics 1/8/18 – Curly Braidout









Starting Pics – Flat-ironed

{Photos will be added 1/10/18}


----------



## Angel1881 (Jan 9, 2018)

I was supposed to add starting pics of flat ironed hair yesterday, but it rained so hard that it would have been ridiculous to flat-iron because I constantly go inside and outside throughout the day. I rescheduled to today, but it rained again...so it will have to wait until tomorrow. The weather should clear up by then.

In the meantime, I've kept that curly braidout that you see in the above post. I let it get wet in the rain and it has gotten puffier, but otherwise has kept its shape.


----------



## Angel1881 (Jan 9, 2018)

apple_natural said:


> I'm interested to know what you do to get this under control because I'm in the same situation and I always lose hair at this same stage from cutting it all off and starting over



When I start getting like this, I put my hair in braids.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 11, 2018)

Moisturized my 8 large twists with AVJ/water/glycerine mix, APB Cupuacu Avocado moisturizer, and sealed with APB Hair & Body butter (which is shea butter). Pinned them back up under my wig till wash day which is Sunday.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 11, 2018)

Today is wash day. I’m gonna prepoo, by practicing applying a relaxer, using a heavy conditioner.


----------



## curlykimmy (Jan 11, 2018)

I've avoided rollersetting because it seems you have to use so many rollers, plus it takes forever to dry.  Well, I found this video on youtube with an easier and faster way to set (horseshoe flexirod method).  Man, I wish I found this a long time ago!  I think I'll try it this weekend.  I'd like to rollerset more during this challenge.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 11, 2018)

Angel1881 said:


> When I start getting like this, I put my hair in braids.



I'm going to have to do that. It was my original idea for this year, but I could not get enough energy to do it. I think its going to have to happen

- 
i rinsed my dry hair last night with just water and put on some shea mix. I put them in four flat twists and a bun in the back. its breaking.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 11, 2018)

After I wash my hair today, I’m just gonna keep my hair in 4 sections and deal with it like that until I relax again. I don’t wear my hair out anyway. I have to start detangling my new growth more often, so at least if it is already sectioned off, it will be easier to deal with.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jan 11, 2018)

Plan on washing and deep conditioning my hair tonight to prep it for my wig braids this weekend. The plan is to have my hair braided up and left alone until around this time next month.


----------



## Angel1881 (Jan 11, 2018)

apple_natural said:


> I'm going to have to do that. It was my original idea for this year, but I could not get enough energy to do it. I think its going to have to happen



Do it. You'll have a nice style while you get a much-needed break from your hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2018)

curlykimmy said:


> I've avoided rollersetting because it seems you have to use so many rollers, plus it takes forever to dry.  Well, I found this video on youtube with an easier and faster way to set (horseshoe flexirod method).  Man, I wish I found this a long time ago!  I think I'll try it this weekend.  I'd like to rollerset more during this challenge.


I want to try this but my hair doesn't smooth out like that no matter what product combinations I use. I will have to play around with this.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jan 15, 2018)

When does everyone think they will reach BSL? I think I will reach BSL by June    Going to straighten and do a length check in June. Hoping for the best!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 15, 2018)

Prettyeyes said:


> When does everyone think they will reach BSL? I think I will reach BSL by June    Going to straighten and do a length check in June. Hoping for the best!


I was trying for April-June, but I’ll give myself until Sept.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 15, 2018)

I need to give myself the whole damn year!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 15, 2018)

LushLox said:


> I need to give myself the whole damn year!


Yeah I’m with you on that one! Lol Sept is my dream goal! I would have been able to make it by April, but I chopped off a lot over the course of a year.


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 15, 2018)

Prettyeyes said:


> When does everyone think they will reach BSL? I think I will reach BSL by June    Going to straighten and do a length check in June. Hoping for the best!



A year if I'm lucky. So Jan. 2019.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 16, 2018)

Prettyeyes said:


> When does everyone think they will reach BSL? I think I will reach BSL by June    Going to straighten and do a length check in June. Hoping for the best!



....April 6, 2019


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 16, 2018)

I have a lot of hair to regrow to regain fullness, so a year is needed for me.  I think my goal this year is to gain fullness and have a bigger bun! Wearing my hair down was my big goal for my 40th birthday, but life throws  you curveballs, so gotta just roll with it.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 16, 2018)

Was planning on washing my hair this weekend, but didn't get a chance to. Applied my AVJ/glycerine/water mix and some APB Cupuacu Avocado moisturizer, then sealed with APB Hair & Body Butter in Pumpkin Marshmallow to get me by until I'm able to wash. I love how soft my hair is feeling, but I definitely wanna make sure I get my protein treatment in.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 16, 2018)

What's a girl to do on a snowy/icy day? I know... I'll do my hair and nails. I'm home alone and pampering myself. It's lovely!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 16, 2018)

I was going to cowash my hair tomorrow, but I will do a treatment, so that requires shampoo.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 17, 2018)

Last night, I decided to pre-poo with some Elasticizer on my ends, massage HOT w/ ayurvedic oil on scalp and ends, topped with Shea butter. I planned to wash my hair so oiled quite heavily. 

Instead, after removing some sheds, I styled (the same) smoothing with Shea butter, and baggied my ends. This morning I fashioned a bun by sectioning in two and pinning.  I will wash it tonight. 

My hair feels so soft right now but it's also the oiliest/greasiest it's been in an age...I hope I don't regret this while I'm out and at work today. The Shea-bug got me .


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 17, 2018)

I washed my hair last night. Hair feels so good! Air drying wasn’t so bad, even though I don’t recommend it for porous hair.  Using a cool setting on a dryer is better and it helps close the cuticle.


----------



## Saga (Jan 17, 2018)

So I clarified my hair last night, dced with aussie moist and used lotta body setting lotion and CP tea as my leave ins. I did a curlformer set overnight, then flatironed this morning. It kills me to see how long my hair is in the back compared to the front! It has always naturally grown in a layered mullet shape, but it can be a bit frustrating when it comes to hitting this milestone. I am trying to wait until I reach WL or beyond before I cut it all even to the same length. I'll probably cut it into a subtle U shape then.

Any who my hair is styled in a bun for work with the front rolled up so that there's no tension on my edges. The only thing I want to try and figure out is how to style my hair for workouts in order to prevent the inevitable poof that will occur from wearing it straight. I'm thinking of either doing mini twists, loose twists that are braided up at the scalp, or some other kind of up do.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jan 17, 2018)

I seriously need to wash my hair my scalp feels itchy and gross. Tonight I plan on shampooing, deep conditioning and then doing a hot oil treatment.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jan 17, 2018)

Just trying to be consistent with my regimen.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 17, 2018)

Predetangled and am currently prepooing with Shea Moisture High Porosity Moisture-seal Masque. Will finish wash-and-style day tomorrow, Lord willing.

My shrunken puff had very few tangles. Previous product applied was Jakeala Shea Amla Parfait over HairVeda Red Tea Heavy Cream. Twists were installed, banded, and dried under HairFlair (attachment to handheld dryer).


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 18, 2018)

Tonight I shampood with Giovanni Tea Tree, DC with APB PMM, and used a clay mix with some added kalpi tone, and hibiscus and SAA (left on for 1hr). Shedding wasn't bad for almost two weeks (and that's with me combing). I still have a little breakage.

After rinsing, I applied APB Creamy Hair Pudding and followed with my Shea butter mix, all topped with diluted KCCC. Restyled and tied for bed.


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Jan 18, 2018)

Yesterday I washed my hair with Trader Joe’s Tea Tree Tingle . I the DC’d with SSI Okra . I was lazy so I’ll finish rinsing it out this morning and style in medium sized twists .


----------



## curlykimmy (Jan 19, 2018)

My hair has been in a bun all week (these below freezing temps have been awful).  I'll deep condition this weekend and maybe try that flexirod set.


----------



## Alta Angel (Jan 19, 2018)

Goal:  Full MBL by the end of the year.  I rollerset my hair to stretch it before I put it back in mini-twists.  I will keep them in for three weeks and moisturize every other day.  Also looking at applying shea butter to ends and the length.

Jan 2018 pic


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 19, 2018)

I washed my hair today and use Mizani products to wash and deep condition

I used DE products to detangle/leave-in

WGO mixed with tea tee and peppermint on my scalp

I decided I’m going to transition to natural.  I would like to be a straight haired natural. 

I used Soft and Beautiful conditioner to prepoo with. That masque is wonderful! I believe this will help me especially when my new growth gets out of order. 

I don’t have much hair to wear wet sets, so that’s out of the question. I don’t wanna wear wigs either. 

I plan on using the DE STS soon. I guess when I hit 8-10 weeks  post relaxer. 

The only thing is that system will probably last 4-6 weeks with me, since I will have to at least wash my hair once a week. 

I will build up my hair and hydrate my new growth all I can.


----------



## Ashna (Jan 19, 2018)

This rollerset wasn't my best, but it still gave me fluffy, stretched hair. I'm at this weird 'no man's land ' length (that is probably not even accurate lol). I have it in some lazy twists (with the roots braided). Moisturizing with Hawaiian silky 14in1 and a scented oil from perfect blends


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 21, 2018)

ClassyJSP said:


> I seriously need to wash my hair my scalp feels itchy and gross.



This was me from at least Tuesday to today.

I put an aphogee 2 step on. Well I only used the first part. I put on Megatek after that and dc under the dryer for about 10 minutes. I rinsed it out and it was ok. I still saw broken strands

I realised I tossed my old blow dryer which was a good thing. I went to get another one tonight. I blew it all out using chi keratin treatment and macadamia oil spray. I pressed the edge is the front left and my bangs then I got tired lol.

I cut the ends of bad strands in the front section. I recently cut on it, but I still feel knots. I had quite a bit of knots and a few splits. I will try to be as patient with my whole head as I straighten in sections.  I don't think I lost too much length. It is going to be thinner than it should be, but I hope it fills in again. It did hurt my eyes,  though, to concentrate on 1-3 strands of hair at a time.

I'm thinking of straightening my hair once a month.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 21, 2018)

I didn’t wash my hair yesterday, but plan to do it today. My scalp is itchy.


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Jan 21, 2018)

Still on the Grow. Nothing really to report. My routine remains the same. 

I will just say that I am enjoying using a combination of xcel 21 and SCurl on my ends.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 21, 2018)

apple_natural said:


> This was me from at least Tuesday to today.
> 
> I put an aphogee 2 step on. Well I only used the first part. I put on Megatek after that and dc under the dryer for about 10 minutes. I rinsed it out and it was ok. I still saw broken strands
> 
> ...



Do you not use a moisture rich DC after using aphogee, as Megatek is another protein?


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jan 22, 2018)

apple_natural said:


> This was me from at least Tuesday to today.
> 
> I put an aphogee 2 step on. Well I only used the first part. I put on Megatek after that and dc under the dryer for about 10 minutes. I rinsed it out and it was ok. I still saw broken strands
> 
> ...



Glad i'm not the only one. 

Do you normally only do one step of the aphogee 2 step protein treatment? I was thinking about doing the same and straightening my hair atleast once a month but that's normally a process that takes a while.


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Jan 22, 2018)

I don't have much to report. I was supposed to get marley's last week but the snow delayed that. I'm waiting to reschedule. Hopefully, it will be soon because I'm starting to feel hair lazy. Until then I just left my hair in braids. I'm trying to learn how to cornrow so I tried so cornrows in the front and just pulled the of the rest braids into a low ponytail. Hopefully, I'll get better.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 22, 2018)

Scurl was my friend yesterday and today. We will see how it goes tomorrow. I plan on washing Wed.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 23, 2018)

Washed my hair, did a treatment, DC'd and rollerset my hair.

I need to straighten my hair to trim it, probably next time I wash at the weekend.


----------



## Saga (Jan 24, 2018)

I used the LCO with water, leave in conditioner, and my shea butter mixture. Then I proceeded to African-thread my hair. I have only ever done this style once, but my hair has not looked this shiny in a long time! I hope doing the African threading helps me retain moisture without having to reapply product daily, because I don't want to manipulate my hair everyday.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 24, 2018)

I sprayed AVJ/glycerine on my twists, topped with some APB Cupuacu Avocado, and slathered my new Shea butter mix on my twists. Then I pinned them up for underneath my wig. I will keep them like this till wash day on Sunday.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 25, 2018)

ClassyJSP said:


> Glad i'm not the only one.
> 
> Do you normally only do one step of the aphogee 2 step protein treatment? I was thinking about doing the same and straightening my hair atleast once a month but that's normally a process that takes a while.



No. I didn't do it on purpose. My hair seems fine though


----------



## Platinum (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm thinking about making a Megatek/MN mix to see if I can get some extra growth.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 26, 2018)

I haven't washed my hair since last Tuesday. I've been working daily and wigging it. Tonight it's going down: wash, dc, blow dry, the works.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 29, 2018)

I have been wearing my hair in chunky twists slathered with Shea Moisture hipo mask for days and days. I've been wearing my long straight wig on top. This was a godsend while we were under the weather.

All I had to do was spray my hair with water, and it was easy to detangle (I love that SM hipo mask). Every 4 weeks I do a full detangle, and this was that week. I used my fingers to unfurl and elongate, then the Magic Star Jumbo Rake, followed by the KareCo Tangle Buster Brush, the wider side of my Kent 16t seamless comb, and finally the narrow side of that comb. (Please see photo for amount of shed hair.)

I washed out the SM hipo mask with Malibu C Hard Water Shampoo. I applied an ends serum to my ends, Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier (my "Scurl") to my length, and Jakeala Shea Amla Parfait to my length and ends. I installed twists and banded them. Currently air drying. The whipped shea butter allowed me to brush through my hair (it had been a very long while). I had VERY little hair in the brush. .

Banded twists (photo enlarges upon click):


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jan 29, 2018)

Last night during my wash I noticed my hair is growing longer it seems to be responding well to being left alone. Last night I washed with shea moisture JBCO shampoo and conditioner and then air dried in an old PINK t-shirt. After that I applied Shea Moisture edge treatment gel to my hairline and nape (to protect them both from my wig cap) and then did two French braids. Start to finish my whole routine is roughly 20 mins.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 29, 2018)

I slept in soft rollers. I bought some new ones from CVS. The Velcro snap concerned me, but the curls were poppin today


----------



## Saga (Jan 31, 2018)

@Prettymetty You're gorgeous !!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 1, 2018)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> @Prettymetty You're gorgeous !!!


Awww thanks babe!!!


----------



## ClassyJSP (Feb 1, 2018)

I didn't realize my Shea Moisture edge gel expired two months ago smh I"ve been using it just about everyday lately.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 1, 2018)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> I'm in. Right before Christmas I cut my hair from bsl to apl so that my hair was all one length. Currently wearing a bunch of two strand twists that were professionally done so I don't want to take one out right now to do a starting pic. I have a hair appointment next Saturday and will take one then.



Forgot to report back with my starting picture. 

Currently wearing my hair in a wig with two French braids underneath and a leave out. I’ve been consistently taking omega 3 supplements and just started taking Manetabolism again.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 1, 2018)

Washed my hair today. Air dried, M&S, now in a bun.
I did a tea rinse too. My hair was shedding a lot. So the tea helped it get under control. I will do a tea rinse again. 
I think the next time I wanna do a protein treatment, i’ll Just use a clear, or black rinse.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 1, 2018)

I love the bounce of clean hair. Got me feeling revived for the weekend. I got round to washing my hair on Wednesday. 1st shampoo with Giovanni TTT, 2nd with CON Argan Oil. 

Followed by DCing with the remnants of APB's Ultra Conditioning Souflee topped with AN Avocado Cream, for 30mins. I warmed my baggied head with my blow dryer (about 5mins for my tired arms) and let my hair cool before rinsing. 

I smoothed my Shea mix on the last 3-4"ends and topped with diluted KCCC, before styling. I will try not to touch further but I already know my strands feel smooth and springy.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 1, 2018)

I used Colorful Neutral Protein Filler underneath my APB Not Easily Broken DC. I should have done my normal prepoo/detangle with coconut oil and water before I washed my hair because I used the clarifying shampoo. But I was too lazy and I felt more tangles than usual while I was applying my moisturizing products and twisting my hair. I won't do that again.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Feb 5, 2018)

Need to DC bad my hair is dry.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 5, 2018)

The salon I go to used me as a hair model today. So I got a free wash, condition and silk press. Whoop! I'll post an updated picture


----------



## pikkonoloidlee (Feb 6, 2018)

Is it too late to join in? 

ETA: I'm pretty sure I'm somewhere between cbl/apl currently but I'll have a better idea when I get my hair straightened later this month. My hair is longer in the back than in the front. I'm hoping that by the end of the year my hair will be long enough that I'll be comfortable cutting it to a more even length.

1st pic - Dec '16
2nd pic - Dec '17
3rd pic - Today


----------



## curlykimmy (Feb 7, 2018)

My hair is in a bun this week.  I take it down to moisturize and seal about every other day, then re-bun it.


----------



## MizzBFly (Feb 7, 2018)

Finally went to a salon for a professional trim including a DC treatment, blowout and flatiron. I’ll do this again in May then Sep & Dec. I’ve received so may compliments and it’s nice to see my shine, length and to flip my bouncy hair  Au’ Natural for life


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 7, 2018)

MizzBFly said:


> Finally went to a salon for a professional trim including a DC treatment, blowout and flatiron. I’ll do this again in May then Sep & Dec. *I’ve received so may compliments and it’s nice to see my shine, length and to flip my bouncy hair*  Au’ Natural for life
> 
> View attachment 423887 View attachment 423889



Go ahead, girl! Here's one more. Your hair looks so lovely and thick


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 7, 2018)

MizzBFly said:


> Finally went to a salon for a professional trim including a DC treatment, blowout and flatiron. I’ll do this again in May then Sep & Dec. I’ve received so may compliments and it’s nice to see my shine, length and to flip my bouncy hair  Au’ Natural for life
> 
> View attachment 423887 View attachment 423889



I love it!


----------



## MizzBFly (Feb 7, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Go ahead, girl! Here's one more. Your hair looks so lovely and thick


Thanks Sis, I appreciate the e-love, y’all know the strife! 
but real life compliments have me all   ....lol


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 7, 2018)

I am so better-skilled with my hair now, compared to a year ago. Yes!!!

I worry so much less about my hair, it's almost unreal.

This translates to my hair becoming fun to do.

This Jumbo Magic Star Rake was an EXCELLENT purchase.

So . . . I'm pretty sure that I'm going to do a twist out on blow dried hair today. I just have yet to decide what to DC with, what to blow dry with, and what to moisturize and twist with. So much from which to choose! I'm thankful and enjoying myself.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 7, 2018)

@MizzBFly your hair looks gorgeous!


----------



## MizzBFly (Feb 7, 2018)

Froreal3 said:


> @MizzBFly your hair looks gorgeous!


Thanks Sis. I am surprised with how it looks


----------



## MizzBFly (Feb 7, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I am so better-skilled with my hair now, compared to a year ago. Yes!!!
> 
> I worry so much less about my hair, it's almost unreal.
> 
> ...


I can’t find my Jumbo rake it been a few years, I hope I magically open something and find it but I also have the fine tooth wide teeth not sure what it’s called but the fam now knows don’t mess with my 30 dollar  combs!


----------



## ClassyJSP (Feb 14, 2018)

I can't remember the last time I washed my hair (again) and my scalp is beyond itchy. I"m staying at my mom's until Thursday so I more than likely won't be able to wash until this weekend. I've also been eyeing the curlformers but i'm more so interested in a dupe. Next wash I plan on blow drying and flat ironing so I can check the length.


----------



## curlykimmy (Feb 16, 2018)

So, I'm just no good trying to flexirod wet hair.  I gave up on trying to do that horseshoe method flexirod set from youtube.  I'm now sporting a blowdried twist out instead.


----------



## Ashna (Feb 16, 2018)

I've been trying out two Qhemet Biologics products for the past three weeks or so. The Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee is fabulous...It's made me realize how much hair I was losing before that I thought was a normal amount to lose . I like the AOHC too - a bit heavy, but my hair stayed moisturized for days. That is unheard of for me. I was experimenting with a few butter-based products but I think oils are where it is for me. I might try out the burdock root cream next since I hear it's a bit lighter for in between days. I am pleased


----------



## ClassyJSP (Feb 17, 2018)

Today I finally washed my hair I swear my scalp has never felt so good. I shampooed/conditioned with Shea moisture JBCO and then deep conditioned with Aussie 3 min moist. I parted my hair in four sections and then sprayed just for me detangler (works amazing when I'm stretching my relaxers) in each section and then blow dried it. 

I was tired after all of that so I pinned my hair up and went to Hair Cuttery for a flat iron I didn't trust the girl enough to give me a trim. And just my luck after my hair was flat ironed it started raining. I got my SO to take a length check picture for me and asked him to brush my hair out at the bottom (I've been wearing an cardigan and a coat all day), I swear he just ran his fingers through and snapped a crazy angled picture.

Either way here's my length check update:


----------



## ClassyJSP (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm going to have him take a better picture tomorrow after I take my wrap down with my ends smooth and straight. From the picture I just posted I can't tell where I am length wise with the cardigan on.


----------



## MizzBFly (Feb 21, 2018)

ClassyJSP said:


> I can't remember the last time I washed my hair (again) and my scalp is beyond itchy. I"m staying at my mom's until Thursday so I more than likely won't be able to wash until this weekend. I've also been eyeing the curlformers but i'm more so interested in a dupe. Next wash I plan on blow drying and flat ironing so I can check the length.


Have you found a dupe? My problem is finding the wide curlformers with the right length so can I stretch more throughly.


----------



## Angel1881 (Feb 21, 2018)

It's been way too long since I last posted. I was supposed to be updating weekly, but I started a new job and got extremely busy.

Luckily, I've been keeping up with my hair care. While my hair was still straightened, I cut about 1 inch to 1 1/2 inches to get rid of some really thin ends. I know I had a trimming schedule, but I couldn't take it anymore. My ends are doing much better and retaining moisture pretty well. Now I am between APL and BSB. I'm pretty confident that I will get to MBL by the end of this year.

I need to make sure that I am upping my moisturization and sealing to every other day rather than every 2 or 3 days.

I always keep my hair up every single day, and I make sure to cover it with a satin scarf at night. My hair is almost never out. I'm doing my best to retain every inch I grow between now and December 2018, with the exception of what I trim off to have blunt, thick ends. I'm confident that I will be full BSL by then, if not near MBL.


----------



## curlykimmy (Feb 22, 2018)

I'm still wearing my twist out.  I moisturize and seal nightly, and retwist (2 twists only lately).  This weekend, I will shampoo and deep condition.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Feb 22, 2018)

MizzBFly said:


> Have you found a dupe? My problem is finding the wide curlformers with the right length so can I stretch more throughly.



I did I found a good dupe from Ebay hold on let me find the link for you


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Feb 23, 2018)

I’m still in Marley twist . I’m planning on keeping them at least another week . I feel like I’m getting go growth with them. I’ve been using Xcel at night and I think that’s helped.   Hopefully I’m retaining .


----------



## pikkonoloidlee (Feb 23, 2018)

Today my hair was straightened  and I got a bit more of a trim than I would have liked. Overall I've had good growth since the last time my hair was straightened. If I manage to retain this year I'm hoping I'll be able to hit bsl by December. We'll see. 

Eta: these are both from today. I just laid down and messed up the style before taking the first one.​


----------



## SAPNK (Feb 23, 2018)

pikkonoloidlee said:


> Today my hair was straightened  and I got a bit more of a trim than I would have liked. Overall I've had good growth since the last time my hair was straightened. If I manage to retain this year I'm hoping I'll be able to hit bsl by December. We'll see. ​



Beautiful color.
For some reason hair looks longer to me, when it's feathered or curled at the ends.


----------



## pikkonoloidlee (Feb 23, 2018)

SAPNK said:


> Beautiful color.
> For some reason hair looks longer to me, when it's feathered or curled at the ends.


Thank you. I think I see what you mean.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Feb 24, 2018)

Out of town but I plan on washing, deep conditioning and doing a protein treatment Sunday night.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 24, 2018)

I did a full wash day today. My strands are feeling more durable. I am loving Shea butter right now.


----------



## Saga (Feb 26, 2018)

I am pleased to announce that I am FINALLY BSL!!!!!!! 

I don't have any pictures I can post because I'm still not on land yet, but in my siggy you can see that I was just a little bit above BSL back in December when I took the photo.

So I measured my hair and it ended up being 12 inches this month, which is about an inch of growth since my 11inches in december. I usually only grow 1/4 in a month but I cannot be certain what sped my growth up.

So just out of curiosity I decided to stretch my hair today after I co-washed and sure enough, it finally hit my bra strap! Unfortunately my hair grows in layers so only the nape is bra strap and not my entire head, the rest is APL. I'll be more excited once my crown reaches bra strep.


Anywhos, I just wanted to share and hopefully this means I can reach MBL by the end of this year and achieve WL this time next year.


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Feb 26, 2018)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> I am pleased to announce that I am FINALLY BSL!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't have any pictures I can post because I'm still not on land yet, but in my siggy you can see that I was just a little bit above BSL back in December when I took the photo.
> 
> ...


Yayyyy, Congrats!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm currently doing a dc with Kerastase Chroma Riche (bae). Afterwards I'll blow dry and smooth the roots with a flat iron.


----------



## pikkonoloidlee (Feb 28, 2018)

I can never make it a full week with straight hair I always miss it too much so today I washed my hair. I am happy to report that I had full reversion and despite humidity and rain I had sleek hair all week. So a win all around. 

I'll be deep conditioning this weekend.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Mar 1, 2018)

Holding off on washing my hair plan on getting a relaxer on Sunday. I can't do long stretches anymore it makes my hair too difficult to deal with.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 2, 2018)

Finished up a bottle of Manetabolism hair vitamins. Starting my next bottle tomorrow.


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Mar 2, 2018)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> Finished up a bottle of Manetabolism hair vitamins. Starting my next bottle tomorrow.


This post made me miss the vitamin thread that was around last year. 

On that note, I have enough vitamins to last me a good while. Granted, I haven’t been as consistent with them as I would like. I’ve been on one bottle of Mantebolism plus for almost 2 months.


----------



## pikkonoloidlee (Mar 3, 2018)

Deep conditioned today. My edges need a break so I did 3 strand twists. I'll try to keep them in for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Mar 4, 2018)

ClassyJSP said:


> Holding off on washing my hair plan on getting a relaxer on Sunday. I can't do long stretches anymore it makes my hair too difficult to deal with.



This probably won't happened this weekend since our power went out due to the wind storm.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 5, 2018)

When it's humid and your braidout falls flat 
Natural hair problem #999


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 5, 2018)

I banded my hair from the current Bronner Brothers gel wash and go into 7 strategically placed sections. Then in the morning I unbanded a section, tension blow dried the section, and did this until every section was done. I should have done it before my shower, because the shower steam shrank it a little.

But . . . you guys!!!!!!! I am in looooooooooove with my hair! I literally almost teared up when I realized "Wow! I love my hair!!!" I'm so serious (it's been a long hair journey with a lot of effort and expense).

Here are pictures:

https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/03/img_20180305_075413.jpg

https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/03/img_20180305_081511.jpg

https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/03/img_20180305_071127.jpg

https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/03/img_20180305_081301.jpg


----------



## curlykimmy (Mar 5, 2018)

I cowashed and deep conditioned Saturday.  Currently wearing a wash and go.  I'll be moisturizing with a little water and sealing with EVOO this week.


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Mar 6, 2018)

Yesterday I took out  my Marley twists. They lasted for six weeks which was better than I hoped for. My hair was soft for the most part except for my ends. I’ve been growing out bad heat damage for the last year so the softness was encouraging. I trimmed the worst feeling  ends and am hopeful that the worst of the damage will be gone by the end of the year !

 I’m currently prepoo with SSI Curl Moist and will wash today and put in two strand twists for the week


----------



## ClassyJSP (Mar 6, 2018)

I think I want some braids at least med to a little bit bigger than med sized so I won't have to sit in the shop too long


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 6, 2018)

My scalp is itchy and irritated. I may have to switch shampoos. I've been using Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship shampoo and conditioner. 

I washed my hair 6 days ago. My scalp is used to being washed every 3-4 days. But my busy schedule is making that nearly impossible.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Mar 6, 2018)

Prettymetty said:


> My scalp is itchy and irritated. I may have to switch shampoos. *I've been using Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship shampoo and conditioner*.
> 
> I washed my hair 6 days ago. My scalp is used to being washed every 3-4 days. But my busy schedule is making that nearly impossible.



Ugh I miss the LTR leave in they used to sell years ago.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Mar 6, 2018)

Some of the braids I like at the moment


















 ( i like the size of these)


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 6, 2018)

Currently wearing some feed in braids which I hope can last me the rest of the month


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm missing the my vibrant deposit from henna. I'll do treatment tomorrow/ Friday.


----------



## pikkonoloidlee (Mar 6, 2018)

A few days in with these twists. I had forgotten how much more moisturized my ends feel when I do twists. I usually do much smaller ones to reduce how scalpy it looks but the larger ones are easier to do and look nice when they're pinned up. I think this will be my go to protective style for the year.


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Mar 7, 2018)

ClassyJSP said:


> Some of the braids I like at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are so pretty ! They’re making me miss my Marley twist


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Mar 7, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I'm missing the my vibrant deposit from henna. I'll do treatment tomorrow/ Friday.


How do you get a good color payoff from your henna treatments ?


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 7, 2018)

CoilyArielBrowe said:


> How do you get a good color payoff from your henna treatments ?



Three things; I use Rajasthani henna which is said to have the deepest red deposit. I add hibiscus powder and tea to my mix. Lastly, I freeze my mix before use which forces the lawsone molecules to burst, giving a more vibrant stain.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Mar 7, 2018)

MizzBFly said:


> Finally went to a salon for a professional trim including a DC treatment, blowout and flatiron. I’ll do this again in May then Sep & Dec. I’ve received so may compliments and it’s nice to see my shine, length and to flip my bouncy hair  Au’ Natural for life
> 
> View attachment 423887 View attachment 423889



Your hair is so beautiful. I am getting my hair done tomorrow and I hope its looks like this!


----------



## MizzBFly (Mar 7, 2018)

smwrigh3 said:


> Your hair is so beautiful. I am getting my hair done tomorrow and I hope its looks like this!


Thanks , flexi rods or soft rollers wil keep it bouncy and straightish amid humidity... use only a lite amount of Argan oil every few days. I maintained this for a month 
this pic is  from today I tried a braid out which was a fail but the perm rods on the ends saved my style  this is my last week straight


----------



## apple_natural (Mar 8, 2018)

i dont know if i recorded the last time i straightened my hair which was at least three weeks ago. its still straight and i have not washed it. its just up in a bun. i dont feel like looking at it because i don't know if its still shedding and/or breaking or if it is just coming out because i don't do anything to it. either way. in a bun it is until i feel like dealing with it. 

i do want box braids. those big ones ^^ are cute and don't look like they will take much time. they do look like they take a million packs of hair though


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Mar 8, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Three things; I use Rajasthani henna which is said to have the deepest red deposit. I add hibiscus powder and tea to my mix. Lastly, I freeze my mix before use which forces the lawsone molecules to burst, giving a more vibrant stain.



Thank you ! How soon do you freeze your henna mix? Do you wait for the color to develop or do you freeze it right after you mix it ?


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 8, 2018)

ClassyJSP said:


> Ugh I miss the LTR leave in they used to sell years ago.


Me too. It was so much better. I ended up getting the Dove scalp care shampoo with mint. I love the clean minty scent!


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 8, 2018)

CoilyArielBrowe said:


> Thank you ! How soon do you freeze your henna mix? Do you wait for the color to develop or do you freeze it right after you mix it ?



I do both, depending upon how impatient I am at the time. This time I froze as soon as I'd finished mixing. For my hair, the only time I notice less (lasting) colour deposit is if I do a gloss vs a full mask.


----------



## SAPNK (Mar 9, 2018)

I have faux locs in, so not much to report.
Its amazing to see how much hair I grew since I colored. It's also amazing to see that it's not much longer than it was then.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 9, 2018)

Haven't washed my hair in about two weeks and change. Had a hot water problem.  Been keeping my hair in the typical buns etc. I realized I grew/retained an inch since I least measured my nape. The short side of my nape is now 14" up from 13" and the longer side is now 15" up from 14. For some reason I'm not at all excited.  Been just keeping it moisturized with water/glycerine spray and sealing with shea butter. Still keeping up with my protein dc as well.


----------



## Caramel74 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hello Hair Sisters!

Checking in after a long break

BC'd One length CBL I'm struggling to APL. Finally broke down n used semi color my grays were gtg too crazy n needed some thickness. 

Went to Mastercuts for a flatiron. Not only did she charge me $25, but tried to put pressure on me to "trim" next time. I'm sitting here like... Some people just don't get ethnic hair, girl go on... Lolz....


----------



## Caramel74 (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm also joining... Need the support n accountability. Trying to upload my tablet is being temperamental. At any rate I'm struggling for length n thickness. I have to b gentle w my strands. Being natural means having crazy hair most days.... #crazyhairdontcare#


----------



## Caramel74 (Mar 12, 2018)

CoilyArielBrowe said:


> Thank you ! How soon do you freeze your henna mix? Do you wait for the color to develop or do you freeze it right after you mix it ?


Wanted to henna but its so messy n takes so long. Ended up w Clairol Natural Instincts dark brown semi perm dye.


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Mar 12, 2018)

Caramel74 said:


> Wanted to henna but its so messy n takes so long. Ended up w Clairol Natural Instincts dark brown semi perm dye.



I understand! Henna is messy and time consuming. I'm sure the semi permanent got you the results you wanted faster. I'm still trying to decide if the henna is achieving the results I want. I started because I wanted some color and I tried doing it once a month for a year but I felt like after a year it's made me fine hair thinner.  I've looked into doing color but I'm growing out a little bit of heat damage and want to wait until it's grown out. Until then I've decided to do full head treatments 2-3 times a year, add alma treatments to fight some of the curl loosening, and do full treatments the front of my head every other month.


----------



## Caramel74 (Mar 13, 2018)

Something I'm considering this challenge. Idk if I want to invest in a bonnet hair dryer for deep conditioner treatments n rollers etc. Its nice having it done but it can get costly. Haven't decided just thinking. My hair is too dry for my taste n its hard to figure out why.


----------



## Caramel74 (Mar 13, 2018)

CoilyArielBrowe said:


> I understand! Henna is messy and time consuming. I'm sure the semi permanent got you the results you wanted faster. I'm still trying to decide if the henna is achieving the results I want. I started because I wanted some color and I tried doing it once a month for a year but I felt like after a year it's made me fine hair thinner.  I've looked into doing color but I'm growing out a little bit of heat damage and want to wait until it's grown out. Until then I've decided to do full head treatments 2-3 times a year, add alma treatments to fight some of the curl loosening, and do full treatments the front of my head every other month.


Is your hair long enough to chop off the damage? Sometimes its time to start over hun but only u can decide if n when u had enough... I also understand my hair started gtg too thin. The grays don't look bad naturally. We gotta think hair health too, which ik u r so great! Keep doing what works for u n makes u feel beautiful your siggy pic is cute, u have nice hair!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 14, 2018)

taking my feed in braids out this weekend. they're getting a little fuzzy and the white gel is starting to flake.


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Mar 16, 2018)

Caramel74 said:


> Is your hair long enough to chop off the damage? Sometimes its time to start over hun but only u can decide if n when u had enough... I also understand my hair started gtg too thin. The grays don't look bad naturally. We gotta think hair health too, which ik u r so great! Keep doing what works for u n makes u feel beautiful your siggy pic is cute, u have nice hair!



Thank You!  I've been gradually cutting the ends as I'm growing out my hair because the damage is concentrated on one side of my head. I didn't want to cut it all down. It's not to bad because I did a long-term transition the first time I went natural and I feel prepared to handle my hair.  There have been times when I thought about cutting it all lol.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 18, 2018)

I finally found the rollers I really like. White pillow rollers by Annie I think. I slept in them last night and now my waves are


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 18, 2018)

Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 426710 I finally found the rollers I really like. White pillow rollers by Annie I think. I slept in them last night and now my waves are



Terribly, super gorgeous.

Tell us everything: products, technique, etc.


----------



## LushLox (Mar 18, 2018)

Gorgeous @Prettymetty 

That's how I wear my hair a lot of the time, using those pillow rollers. They are comfortable to sleep in and give lovely soft beach waves. And the waves last all day!


----------



## LushLox (Mar 18, 2018)

I've rediscovered Amla oil. Not the Dabur one as I can't really tolerate the smell. It is a great oil; I've been using it overnight and applying to my scalp and the lengths. Hair feels ultra silky whenever I use it. I use it when I bun too.


----------



## Alma Petra (Mar 18, 2018)

Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 426710 I finally found the rollers I really like. White pillow rollers by Annie I think. I slept in them last night and now my waves are



You and your hair are so beautiful! How did you prepare your hair for the rollers?


----------



## Caramel74 (Mar 18, 2018)

CoilyArielBrowe said:


> Thank You!  I've been gradually cutting the ends as I'm growing out my hair because the damage is concentrated on one side of my head. I didn't want to cut it all down. It's not to bad because I did a long-term transition the first time I went natural and I feel prepared to handle my hair.  There have been times when I thought about cutting it all lol.


uuhhg, I concur. My crazy mane is finally starting to grow back. I was please today to wake up and put it in a high bun... good lord


----------



## Caramel74 (Mar 18, 2018)

Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 426710 I finally found the rollers I really like. White pillow rollers by Annie I think. I slept in them last night and now my waves are


Hi Pretty,
Good to see u and be back


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 18, 2018)

LushLox said:


> I've rediscovered Amla oil. Not the Dabur one as I can't really tolerate the smell. It is a great oil; I've been using it overnight and applying to my scalp and the lengths. Hair feels ultra silky whenever I use it. I use it when I bun too.



What brand of amla oil do you use? TIA!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 18, 2018)

LushLox said:


> Gorgeous @Prettymetty
> 
> That's how I wear my hair a lot of the time, using those pillow rollers. They are comfortable to sleep in and give lovely soft beach waves. And the waves last all day!



To get the waves, do you have to straighten your hair before installing the rollers? Or can you roll wet, coily hair? TIA!


----------



## LushLox (Mar 18, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> What brand of amla oil do you use? TIA!



Amla Hair Remedy - Alchemy






Emblica Officinalis (Amla) Fruit & Sesamum Indicum (Sesame) Seed Oil
Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride (Fractionated Coconut Oil)
Persea Gratissima (Organic Avocado Oil)
Argania Spinosa Kernel Oil (Organic Argan Oil)
Citrus Limon (Lemon Essential Oil)




YvetteWithJoy said:


> To get the waves, do you have to straighten your hair before installing the rollers? Or can you roll wet, coily hair? TIA!



Well my hair is relaxed so it's always straight. I'm sure @Prettymetty can better advise.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 18, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> To get the waves, do you have to straighten your hair before installing the rollers? Or can you roll wet, coily hair? TIA!


Yes my hair was straightened prior to rolling. It was like day 4 hair. I used Chi Keratin k-trix5 as a hear protectant. I didn't add any product before rolling though. I just put my hair in 5 sections, and rolled from the top to the bottom. I put the roller in and rolled my hair around and twisted the roller tight. My waves lasted all day, but they fell a bit.

Thanks for the love ladies 

Eta I've never tried on wet hair, but I think it would work on blow dried hair. Maybe next week...


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 18, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> You and your hair are so beautiful! How did you prepare your hair for the rollers?


Thank you!! I wear my hair blown and ironed straight most of the time. When my roots start to frizz, I roll it for a couple days to make it last longer. Those rollers are the business. No breakage, no pain, and they create beautiful waves or curls depending on how you roll.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 18, 2018)

Caramel74 said:


> Hi Pretty,
> Good to see u and be back


Good to see you too @Caramel74. How's your hair doing?


----------



## Caramel74 (Mar 19, 2018)

Prettymetty said:


> Good to see you too @Caramel74. How's your hair doing?



Coming along I have a pic for y'all just have to upload, brb...


----------



## Caramel74 (Mar 19, 2018)

Forgive me if this is a lil scary and looks like I have no shirt on. I took this bc I achieved this look by air drying my hair in a ponytail then taking it down, then low bun, then sleeping in a high bun.. presto roller look


----------



## LushLox (Mar 19, 2018)

Just a quick pic. Excuse the messy hair, my flexi rod curls didn't hold that well... never mind


----------



## Alma Petra (Mar 19, 2018)

Prettymetty said:


> Thank you!! I wear my hair blown and ironed straight most of the time. When my roots start to frizz, I roll it for a couple days to make it last longer. Those rollers are the business. No breakage, no pain, and they create beautiful waves or curls depending on how you roll.


I'll definitely look into buying some of these rollers. It's a blessing to be able to sleep in one's rollers


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 19, 2018)

I am so tempted to relax my hair right now.

I know I won't do it, but I'm very, very tempted.


----------



## LushLox (Mar 19, 2018)

Why @YvetteWithJoy I thought you were managing well?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 19, 2018)

LushLox said:


> Why @YvetteWithJoy I thought you were managing well?



I feel like with all I've learned about hair care due to having gone natural, I could spend 1/20 of the time I currently spend on my hair if it were straight. 

My natural hair's density creates the time sink: Everything must be applied in sections. Everything must be done in sections. I put in 3 hours yesterday, and it didn't dry in 12 hours. So it's a little misshapen today. That's frustrating.

I'm trying to hold on until my hair is long enough to put into one french braid.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 19, 2018)

LushLox said:


> Why @YvetteWithJoy I thought you were managing well?



Probably because yours looks so lush lol @LushLox haha your name is soo apt.

@YvetteWithJoy I hope you aren't going through any struggles right now esp. hair wise. You've been having a great time of late.


----------



## Alma Petra (Mar 19, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I am so tempted to relax my hair right now.
> 
> I know I won't do it, but I'm very, very tempted.


I totally get you lol! 

@LushLox are you relaxed? Because your lox are so damn lush! How did you achieve this look?

@YvetteWithJoy I don't know why you decided to go natural but for me the different textures and the demarcation lines on my texlaxed hair were and still are too frustrating. They make my hair very tangle- and breakage- prone. And I didn't want to go completely relaxed because I don't know if it would be any better and because I wanted there to be curls. I know I could have gotten these by setting but I wanted to be able to WNG.


----------



## Alma Petra (Mar 19, 2018)

Caramel74 said:


> Forgive me if this is a lil scary and looks like I have no shirt on. I took this bc I achieved this look by air drying my hair in a ponytail then taking it down, then low bun, then sleeping in a high bun.. presto roller look


These are some cute soft fluffy curls!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 19, 2018)

been taking my manetabolism and omega 3 vitamins


----------



## ClassyJSP (Mar 19, 2018)

My hair care under my wig at the moment is 

I really just haven't had the time to sit down and deal with it that paired with idk how many weeks post relaxer I am. Every time I say ok this weekend i'm going to do my hair something comes up.


----------



## starfish (Mar 19, 2018)

Ok I’m coming out of lurkdom to join you ladies.  I’m relaxed and about .5 from BSL right now.   A couple of years ago I grew my hair to MBL in 8 months wet bunning and drinking massive amounts of chlorella (sp?).   I know I could easily get there if I wet bunned but I like wearing my hair out.  I must decide, wet bun and fast progress or wear it out and slow progress.  I tried taking chlorella again but I couldn’t stomach it.  I’ve been wetting and sealing my ends daily with the hopes my ends don’t get crunchy and my stylist won’t have to dust them off.  I want healthy thick ends more than length.  Maybe I should try some Scurl.....
Happy growing!


----------



## LushLox (Mar 20, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I feel like with all I've learned about hair care due to having gone natural, I could spend 1/20 of the time I currently spend on my hair if it were straight.
> 
> My natural hair's density creates the time sink: Everything must be applied in sections. Everything must be done in sections. I put in 3 hours yesterday, and it didn't dry in 12 hours. So it's a little misshapen today. That's frustrating.
> 
> I'm trying to hold on until my hair is long enough to put into one french braid.




You know you've got the better gig being natural, the grass certainly isn't greener over here. There's some sacrifices to be made for it being slightly easier as a relaxed head. You're doing great, your hair is beautiful.

Maybe I'll transition one day.



AbsyBlvd said:


> Probably because yours looks so lush lol @LushLox haha your name is soo apt.
> 
> @YvetteWithJoy I hope you aren't going through any struggles right now esp. hair wise. You've been having a great time of late.





Alma Petra said:


> I totally get you lol!
> 
> @LushLox are you relaxed? Because your lox are so damn lush! How did you achieve this look?
> 
> @YvetteWithJoy I don't know why you decided to go natural but for me the different textures and the demarcation lines on my texlaxed hair were and still are too frustrating. They make my hair very tangle- and breakage- prone. And I didn't want to go completely relaxed because I don't know if it would be any better and because I wanted there to be curls. I know I could have gotten these by setting but I wanted to be able to WNG.



Thanks, I'm trying lol. I'm relaxed, but I did have to straighten it for it to look like that and then I just put my hair in some flexi rods. I think it's the pre-conditioning/moisturising that really helps to give it that finish though.


----------



## Alma Petra (Mar 20, 2018)

LushLox said:


> You know you've got the better gig being natural, the grass certainly isn't greener over here. There's some sacrifices to be made for it being slightly easier as a relaxed head. You're doing great, your hair is beautiful.
> 
> Maybe I'll transition one day.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response! So how do you moisturize your hair before flat ironing? And do you use any special products or serums?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 20, 2018)

LushLox said:


> You know you've got the better gig being natural, the grass certainly isn't greener over here. There's some sacrifices to be made for it being slightly easier as a relaxed head. You're doing great, your hair is beautiful.
> 
> Maybe I'll transition one day.
> 
> ...



Thanks. Your message really encourages.

I am trying to get used to the way I look in a puff. Lol. If I wore a saturated puff more often, hair life would be simpler. I feel like a little girl when I wear a puff.

Your hair is beautiful, too.


----------



## LushLox (Mar 20, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> Thanks for the response! So how do you moisturize your hair before flat ironing? And do you use any special products or serums?



I did a whole head baggy overnight (which I haven’t done for years) with that amla oil. Shampooed out then DC’d with Hairfinity Amino Masque. I didn’t think the masque would be all that but it’s amazing, my hair feels really nice when I use it so it’ll be a straight repurchase when I finish it up.

I used Aphogee Pro Vitamin and Sachajuan leave ins and a little bit of Kerastase Nectar Thermique. I used a heated brush, flat ironed then put the hair in flexi rods. I can’t be using that kind of heat regularly though so I’ll be back to air drying this week.

I may have to implement the overnight baggy back into my routine now and again as this is the second time I’ve baggied recently with decent results.


----------



## starfish (Mar 20, 2018)

You know after reading this thread I realize i don’t know anything about my hair.  I need I look up what porosity means.  I think I’m 4a but my friend says I’m 3c.  All I know is that if I let my hair air dry it’s a big pouffy mess.  I only rollerset on magnetic rollers but I’m trying to think of ways to not use any heat but not wet bun.   I use Silicon Miz shampoo and conditioner and my hair seems well moisturized.   Maybe I can start trying finishing products that will allow me to air dry in twists or something and keep my loose curls.  Off to do more research.....


----------



## LushLox (Mar 20, 2018)

starfish said:


> You know after reading this thread I realize i don’t know anything about my hair.  I need I look up what porosity means.  I think I’m 4a but my friend says I’m 3c.  All I know is that if I let my hair air dry it’s a big pouffy mess.  I only rollerset on magnetic rollers but I’m trying to think of ways to not use any heat but not wet bun.   I use Silicon Miz shampoo and conditioner and my hair seems well moisturized.   Maybe I can start trying finishing products that will allow me to air dry in twists or something and keep my loose curls.  Off to do more research.....



IMO it’s much more important to know and understand your hair porosity rather than knowing your hair label/type.


----------



## starfish (Mar 20, 2018)

LushLox said:


> IMO it’s much more important to know and understand your hair porosity rather than knowing your hair label/type.




Thank you, I’ll do a strand test when I get home tonight.  I want to make sure I’m using the right products for my hair to maximize growth.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2018)

starfish said:


> Thank you, I’ll do a strand test when I get home tonight.  I want to make sure I’m using the right products for my hair to maximize growth.


If your hair seems well moisturized more than likely you are normal porosity.  And if you are rollersetting and using a dryer on moderate heat you shouldn' have any issues. Indirect heat can still be online with your goals. Switching over to twists or other styles requiring worrying may not be better.


----------



## FadingDelilah (Mar 20, 2018)

starfish said:


> You know after reading this thread I realize i don’t know anything about my hair.  I need I look up what porosity means.  I think I’m 4a but my friend says I’m 3c.  All I know is that if I let my hair air dry it’s a big pouffy mess.  I only rollerset on magnetic rollers but I’m trying to think of ways to not use any heat but not wet bun.   I use Silicon Miz shampoo and conditioner and my hair seems well moisturized.   Maybe I can start trying finishing products that will allow me to air dry in twists or something and keep my loose curls.  Off to do more research.....



Why don't you just rollerset and air dry? You don't have to use heat to dry your rollerset. The only difference it makes is that it dries faster with a drier. The results will be the same.


----------



## starfish (Mar 20, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> Why don't you just rollerset and air dry? You don't have to use heat to dry your rollerset. The only difference it makes is that it dries faster with a drier. The results will be the same.



Thanks for the suggestion.  I tried that once and my hair didn’t dry overnight.  My hair stays wet for a long time without heat to dry.   I have a Pibbs dryer so I can set it to dry on a cooler setting.

@faithVA thank you for this. I was about to go on full product junkie mode and change everything up, but if it ain’t broke don’t fix it.

I think I need to pay attention to what makes my hair grow at the scalp, and what I need to do to protect my fine fragile dry ends.  I roll my hair on two big (the blue ones) flexirods and I think this practice makes my ends crunchy.  Maybe I’ll try baggying the ends on the flexirod.

You ladies are the best, I feel like I can really reach MBL by the end of he year if I focus.  Thank you!


----------



## FadingDelilah (Mar 20, 2018)

starfish said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.  I tried that once and my hair didn’t dry overnight.  My hair stays wet for a long time without heat to dry.   I have a Pibbs dryer so I can set it to dry on a cooler setting.
> 
> @faithVA thank you for this. I was about to go on full product junkie mode and change everything up, but if it ain’t broke don’t fix it.
> 
> ...



The cold air idea sounds perfect. You could also try applying something heavier to your ends before your roll them. Good luck! You seem to be almost there.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 21, 2018)

Been taking my manetabolism and omega 3s


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Mar 22, 2018)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> Been taking my manetabolism and omega 3s



How do you like the manetabolism ?


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 22, 2018)

CoilyArielBrowe said:


> How do you like the manetabolism ?



I get a consistent 3/4 inch of growth every month. My stylist said my new growth is a lot thicker. No breakouts. 

Does nothing for my nails though. 

My favorite vitamins have been beautifully Bamboo.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 23, 2018)

So I'm about that fit life now... I went so hard in the gym today that my edges and roots reverted. This is day 2. I may need to go back to wigs for now


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 26, 2018)

Suffered a minor set back yesterday. I desperately needed to wash some gel out of my hair and didn't have any conditioner on hand because I've started going to the shop to get my hair done. 

So I washed my hair and attempted to put it on two french braids and my hair was a matted mess. Went to the store with wet hair to buy some detangling conditioner but the damage had already been done. Had to cut two very small matted pieces out of my hair :-(

I won't be doing that again.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Mar 26, 2018)

Finally back on track with my hair I washed, deep conditioned and had my mom put some box braids in until I can find a more reasonable priced salon.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 26, 2018)

YouTuber Mary Hampton grew her hair out in part by wearing flat twist outs done on blown dry hair. (Her demo video is below.)

I tried it this weekend (Curl Junkie Repair Me, Texture ID Foam heat protectant, Fantasia IC blow dry serum). I saw a little hair loss.

Also, I was too heavy handed (concerned about heat damage, no doubt). Hair was to product-laden and unmoving to take on gel for twisting. I applied a water-heavy cream to try to soften it up. Not wanting to add even more product, I retwisted simply with it (results attached below).

 I want to try this for a bit. Wearing my hair straight right now has me unworried about it: It's not drying out, shrinking, tangling, etc.

I am considering straightening in a different way next time. Steam iron pro? Flexirods? Bantu knot out? Wavy curl formers (like Nap85 uses hers)?

I'm thinking about only using the Texture ID Foam heat protectant, skipping the serum, and using something such as CRN Curl Maker or Curl Origin twisting cream or this new Tropical Mane Choice braid/twist cream I just saw (attached).


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 26, 2018)

@YvetteWithJoy I'm going to try this out for the next couples of months and redo the braids every two weeks.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 26, 2018)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy I'm going to try this out for the next couples of months and redo the braids every two weeks.



Cool! I can't wait to here about your methods and results!


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 27, 2018)

I prepood my hair with Chroma Riche and Brahmi oil. Then I washed with Dove Dermacare shampoo. I used the Frizz Ease conditioner on my ends. Then I blowdried and put in some jumbo braids. 

I got a new wig. It's synthetic, so not sure how long it'll last. I do plan on buying a lace lob though.


----------



## Caramel74 (Mar 29, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> These are some cute soft fluffy curls!


Thank you


----------



## Caramel74 (Mar 30, 2018)

Ion think I could get more desperate for a set of rollers. Took an evening bath and idk what to do with my kinky wet hair... This is coming down bc I think I will cry in the morning....


----------



## LushLox (Mar 30, 2018)

I've really slacked on my supplements intake lately, I'm back on it now with a vengeance.

eta: I also bought a new blender as my old one died ages ago and didn't replace it. I'll be having a lot of green smoothies for iron and lots of other benefits.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 1, 2018)

I've mastered my wash and go:

CurlyProverbz Hair Tea (with aloe Very powder) under shingled Bronner Brothers gel is awesome for my wngs.
Learning to plop overnight in a microfiber towel (following Mahogany Curls's method) is changing my whole hair life.
So now I'm super ready to grow!

Toward that end, for Q2 2018, Lord willing I will:

Continue eating keto and paleo meals
Up my water intake
Continue with my iron pills
Continue with my collagen and hyaluronic acid powder in Keto Bullet Proof Green Tea or in grape juice
Get fitter, then sign up with the personal trainer I found
Continue trialing dubaidee4c's max hydration method (it's super streamlined), and
Incorporate fermented rice water into my regimen (for growth and protein)
Those are the current foci!


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 1, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I've mastered my wash and go:
> 
> CurlyProverbz Hair Tea (with aloe Very powder) under shingled Bronner Brothers gel is awesome for my wngs.
> Learning to plop overnight in a microfiber towel (following Mahogany Curls's method) is changing my whole hair life.
> ...



OMG this is huge! Congratulations!
And


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 1, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> OMG this is huge! Congratulations!
> And



Thanks, Alma!!!



Here is Day 6 hair, if I'm counting correctly.


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 2, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, Alma!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Day 6 hair, if I'm counting correctly.


Girl this is so beautiful and so elegant! 
I love this style on you. And your definition is popping. Can't believe that this is day 6! Your hair really really loves this gel.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 2, 2018)

Lovely pony/puff @YvetteWithJoy


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 2, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> Girl this is so beautiful and so elegant!
> I love this style on you. And your definition is popping. Can't believe that this is day 6! Your hair really really loves this gel.





LushLox said:


> Lovely pony/puff @YvetteWithJoy



Thanks so much!


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 3, 2018)

I haven't done an official length check this year even though I joined this challenge. I've always been ambivalent when it comes to length checks and at the end of last year, I was a little disheartened after my hair growth appeared stagnant, and cutting away my progress, so I wanted to pay it no mind for a little while. 

On Saturday, a friend pulled my hair at the back (the longest length near my nape) and confirmed that it's about an inch away from touching my bra strap. In my mind this means that the longest length must be BSB! I didn't take pics but I am excited about my progress and growth possibilities for the rest of the year.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 3, 2018)

Well done @AbsyBlvd KUTGW! 

It can be so difficult to see your own progress.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 3, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I haven't done an official length check this year even though I joined this challenge. I've always been ambivalent when it comes to length checks and at the end of last year, I was a little disheartened after my hair growth appeared stagnant, and cutting away my progress, so I wanted to pay it no mind for a little while.
> 
> On Saturday, a friend pulled my hair at the back (the longest length near my nape) and confirmed that it's about an inch away from touching my bra strap. In my mind this means that the longest length must be BSB! I didn't take pics but I am excited about my progress and growth possibilities for the rest of the year.



Yes! That is good to hear!


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 3, 2018)

Thank you @LushLox and @YvetteWithJoy 
Say it again LushLox  but I am paying attention


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm with @AbsyBlvd I was bummed about my last length check  Sunday I  I was going to do something with my hair and  started to straighten it.

I missed the section that's still pinned up which I want to note everywhere in case I freak out later. I will have to take another  one but I'm worried it was all an optical allusion lol

View media item 129757


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 4, 2018)

when you can't find your boar bristle brush n you're going nutz....  hahaha no! 
 I see Amazon shopping in my future... cmon points


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Apr 4, 2018)

Got a wash, steam treatment and blow out this past weekend. currently wearing my hair in french braids. I might go back to doing my own hair because trying to go every two weeks is adding up.

i also oiled my scalp with the curly proverbs oil..but once I run out I'm not making more because I can't deal with the smell. I need a growth oil that smells nice


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 4, 2018)

I'm wearing a lace bob wig. I put some messy curls in.

 I still wash and dc my hair twice a week. It's braided underneath

Eta. I interviewed for another job today and I got it!!


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 6, 2018)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm wearing a lace bob wig. I put some messy curls in.
> 
> View attachment 427961 I still wash and dc my hair twice a week. It's braided underneath
> 
> Eta. I interviewed for another job today and I got it!!


Look how gorgeous you are, and Pretty, my goodness your wigs look so real. I would never even think it was a wig.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 6, 2018)

Congratulations on getting your new job @Prettymetty


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 7, 2018)

Caramel74 said:


> Look how gorgeous you are, and Pretty, my goodness your wigs look so real. I would never even think it was a wig.


Thanks boo! And yes, this is a great wig. It looked really nice before I washed it. I can never get it straight enough now, so I just wear it messy/wavy


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 7, 2018)

Taking my braids out around the 3-4 week mark to avoid any setbacks. Not sure what I want to do with my hair after that.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 11, 2018)

After last week's activities of shampoo, protein, only a so-so DC, and clay on Saturday, my hair was feeling a little dry. I moisturised it last night by dampening with water, smoothing in some APB Creamy Hair Pudding and Shea mix. I usually don't like so much product but my parched hair's thirst was quenched and today my hair feels lubricated but not greasy. I baggied my ends before tying up for bed and will baggy again tonight.

ETA: I've taken my hair down and it does feel kinda greasy, well it leaves my fingers greasy...but I'm ok with it for now.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 11, 2018)

I did an all day pre-poo today while I was at work. I got away with it, it wasn't horribly oily or greasy or anything. It just saves time having to do it when I get home. I'm DC'ing now.

I've got to get back on a consistent mid week DC because my results were so much better when I did.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 11, 2018)

I don't feel like braiding my hair but it needs to be braided... I don't feel like spending 100++ to have someone else do it either.... Guess I am putting in huge box braids this weekend


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Apr 12, 2018)

finished up a bottle of the manetabolism vitamins.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 13, 2018)

BrownSkinPoppin said:


> finished up a bottle of the manetabolism vitamins.



How did you find them, are you going to repurchase?


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Apr 13, 2018)

LushLox said:


> How did you find them, are you going to repurchase?



https://themanechoice.com/collections/hair-growth-vitamins

but they're available in stores too. Target, Walmart, Sallys. 

And yeah I have about 6 bottles left. I've been taken them on and off for about two years. But once I finish my bottles I'm gonna do Beautifully Bamboo vitamins again


----------



## Prettyeyes (Apr 16, 2018)

Put my hair in crochet braids!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Apr 16, 2018)

I like them.


----------



## Angel1881 (Apr 17, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, Alma!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Day 6 hair, if I'm counting correctly.



YvetteWithJoy, Your hair looks fantastic! Such nice curl definition.


----------



## Angel1881 (Apr 17, 2018)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm wearing a lace bob wig. I put some messy curls in.
> 
> View attachment 427961 I still wash and dc my hair twice a week. It's braided underneath
> 
> Eta. I interviewed for another job today and I got it!!



So happy for you on your new job. You'll be great!


----------



## Angel1881 (Apr 17, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> After last week's activities of shampoo, protein, only a so-so DC, and clay on Saturday, my hair was feeling a little dry. I moisturised it last night by dampening with water, smoothing in some APB Creamy Hair Pudding and Shea mix. I usually don't like so much product but my parched hair's thirst was quenched and today my hair feels lubricated but not greasy. I baggied my ends before tying up for bed and will baggy again tonight.
> 
> ETA: I've taken my hair down and it does feel kinda greasy, well it leaves my fingers greasy...but I'm ok with it for now.



I wonder if using too much of your shea mix primarily caused the greasiness. I have a shea mix and my hair can get that greasy feeling if I use too much when I'm trying to combat extra dryness.  

My mix has unrefined shea butter, JBCO, sunflower oil, EVOO, and geranium essential oil. I try to keep a good balance between thicker and thinner oils. Whats in yours? I apologize if you've stated this before. 

If my hair feels drier than normal after initially applying my liquid and shea mix/cream, I've found that adding more liquid and smoothing it in helps me prevent greasiness and correct the dryness, rather than immediately adding more of the mix/cream. If the additional liquid didn't seem to help, then I add a tiny amount of a light oil or serum to seal** and smooth in, but I don't apply any more of the shea mix or cream. Maybe this could work for you.

**I used to love Morroccanoil or argan oil for this purpose, but now I use sunflower oil. I used to have a lot of oils, but now I've used them up and trying to save money/space by keeping a much smaller stash.


----------



## Angel1881 (Apr 17, 2018)

I haven’t updated in a very long time, but I’ve been keeping up with my hair maintenance. I have a lot to share, so I’ll break it up into more than one post.

As a reminder, I usually layer my products in order of* LCBVOG* (V=Vaseline; G=gel) after using leave-in conditioner on wash day. I have 3 different types of products that I use for the *C* (*1.* Alberto VO5, Moisture Milks Passion Fruit Smoothie Conditioner (VO5) by itself; *2.* VO5 mixed with black castor oil, sunflower oil, and EVOO; and *3.* VO5 mixed with shea butter (lightly refined), black castor oil, sunflower oil, EVOO, and essential oil). The *B* is a shea butter mix I make that includes heavy unrefined shea butter, black castor oil, sunflower oil, EVOO, and essential oils. When I do *LCBVOG* on wash day I often use nos. 1 and 3 together as the *C*, and when doing my M&S during the week, I tend to use nos. 2 and 3 together as the *C*. Every once in a while I only use only one of them as the *C*.

First of all, I want to give a huge shout-out to @PJaye because she really helped me think long and hard about my products and how they could be affecting my hair in her really informative post copied below (March 8 in the Random Hair Thoughts thread).



PJaye said:


> I understand completely.  Two years ago, I battled the exact same things - constant breakage from applying product, a high level of breakage, tangling and shedding from my hair flying towards each end of the moisture-balance spectrum, never quite finding a good balance, fearful of combing and styling my hair because it was fragile, etc.  My hair was suffering and I had no idea what to do.  So, I approached things methodically by keeping track of what I used, when I used it, how I used it and the effects of each.   Here are some things that I learned:
> 
> - Identifying what my hair looked like and how it behaved when it was:  (1) fully moisturized; (2) balanced; (3) imbalanced and in need of moisture; (4) imbalanced and in need of protein; and (5) imbalanced due to porosity issues.  IME, many people seem to equate moisturized hair with softness, e.g., if their hair is soft, then it's moisturized.  IMO, that's not the case because dehydrated hair can still be soft.  For me, a sure fire sign that my hair is truly moisturized is when it feels and looks plump and juicy when dry; and when it feels cold to the touch, as if it's still wet when it isn't.  It also hangs differently, as if it is weighted with product when it's bare.  Conversely, when my hair is balanced, it looks and feels springy and resilient.  I wholeheartedly believe that the key to solving any issue that arises lies in knowing my hair's characteristics (and as a senior citizen, I can emphatically state that these characteristics can and will change over time, so I keep on top of them).
> 
> ...



Since then, I’ve paid closer attention to how my hair is feeling. I’m still absorbing all of what PJaye wrote, which could take some time, but I’m slowly incorporating her suggestions, starting with protein and noting how my hair is feeling upon product applications. I may consider no longer using butters and Vaseline in the future. But I will be finishing off my current products, then looking at new ones that avoid hidden protein ingredients and include lighter, silkier, slippery finishing products/ingredients. I noticed that Avocado oil reacts the exact same smoothing way as in PJaye’s hair and so I’m excited to see what ingredients like naturesilk and pumpkin can do for me.

Before her post, I had already identified the following as ingredients my hair likes in conditioners:

·        Stearyl alcohol

·        Cetyl alcohol

·        Cetearyl alcohol

·        Stearylkonium chloride

·        Behentrimonium chloride

·        Cetrimonium chloride

·        Steramidopropyl dimethylamine

So I’ve tried to stick with these and variations thereof for at least a decade now. But, it had not occurred to me to identify the kinds of proteins that my hair likes. Focusing on how specific proteins react to my hair was such a helpful piece of info! After I use up my current protein products (Colorful Neutral Protein Filler, ApHogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer, and Nexxus Humectress Caviar Complex), I’ll investigate the ingredients/protein products that worked for PJaye:

·        Strength – Wheat and Quinoa

·        Moisture with kick of Strength – Keratin or Silk

·        Elasticity – Collagen

·        Komaza Protein Strengthener – Keratin, Silk, Wheat, and Collagen with slip


----------



## Angel1881 (Apr 17, 2018)

After spending some time considering PJaye’s advice, and reviewing my current product ingredients, my wash days/weeks went as follows:

Monday, March 12:
I washed with Head & Shoulders Sensitive Scalp Care Shampoo and deep conditioned for 45 minutes under the dryer with Pantene NatureFusion Moisturizing Conditioner and Aussie Mega Moist (contains ingredients from the bulleted conditioner list above). I used Shea Solutions Leave-in Conditioner. I sprayed my hair – mostly at the ends – with ApHogee Keratin & Green Tea.

I paid much closer attention to my hair than usual. My hair felt dry before washing, but then the deep conditioning session really softened it up. A few of my ends broke as I detangled with my fingers when I rinsed out the conditioner. It was really minor – probably 4-5 strands and I mostly had shed hair. I decided against using a heavier protein and used the ApHogee because I didn’t think my hair needed anything heavier (and I didn’t feel like doing a protein treatment after washing, deep conditioning, and detangling my hair).

I did my *LCBV*, but did not add the *O *or *G* at the end because I’m trying to hold onto my batch of Wetline Xtreme gel for as long as I can and I forgot to use *O*. My hair felt really moisturized, but I don’t think I had enough slip. I put my hair in 4 flat twists and stayed under the dryer for at least 1 hour. My hair was still damp when I went to bed.

I wore my hair with those twists underneath headscarves or hats all week. I moisturized my twists without untwisting by doing *LCBV* during the week – every other day. I kept forgetting to use *O*. I undid the twists and pinned my curls up for church at the end of the week. My hair looked really pretty in the French roll updo with the ends out and tendrils in the front. Despite the lack of gel, my hair did not get frizzy until hours before wash day. This was a good hair week.

Monday, March 19:
I washed with Head & Shoulders Sensitive Scalp Care Shampoo and Redken Cleansing Cream. I used a new conditioner, Salon Selectives Argan Oil Hair Treatment, that I saw Napptural85 use when she was trying dollar store products.


I had used a few Salon Selectives conditioners in high school and thought they were ok, but nothing especially moisturizing, so I never tried to pick up the Argan Oil Hair Treatment when I saw it in the Dollar Tree or 99 Cents Store. Naptural 85 seemed to like it, so I picked it up over the weekend because the price was right. I deep conditioned with it for nearly an hour because I was feeling really lazy reading and the heat from the dryer felt good.

Well, when I rinsed and detangled with my wide tooth comb, my hair broke off even more than the last wash day. I wondered if I over-conditioned my hair, but then realized that it had been three months since my last trim and it was probably time for another one. I decided against using a protein treatment because: 1. I didn’t think my hair needed it due to using protein during my last wash day; 2. I didn’t want to deal with protein overload; and 3. I didn’t feel like doing a protein treatment because I already washed, deep conditioned, and detangled my hair. If I did a protein treatment, I would have to go under the dryer and then rinse and deep condition again with a moisturizing conditioner. Nope. Plus, I didn’t want my hair to be hard if I end up blow drying it to trim on my next wash day.

I used Paul Mitchell The Conditioner as my leave-in and applied black castor oil. I again did the *LCBV *and skipped the *O* after the *V* because of my prior use of the black castor oil and skipped the *G* at the end because I’m hoarding my Wetline gel. I went under the dryer after brushing with my Felicia Leatherwood brush and putting my hair in 5 flat twists.

While I was under the dryer, I re-twisted my hair at least 3 times for smoothness and to help dry my hair faster. About 2 of my strands snapped during these twisting sessions. From now on, I will only twist once unless I use *O *in the *LCBVO* because I don’t think my hair had enough slip.

I moisturized hair with *LCBV* the next night, Tuesday, because my hair was so dry, but I didn’t think to use any *O* again. I really laid the *LCBV* products on thickly. I cut out a few ssks and bad splits. I kept my hair in those twists under hats and scarves all week.

I undid my twists on Friday night and used flexirods with water followed by Lottabody Setting Lotion (diluted in spray bottle, of course). I airdried my hair from that night until late afternoon the next day. My hair was 90% dry when I took out the rods Saturday afternoon. The curls looked tight and I left them out for the rest of the day. By evening, the curls settled nicely. On Sunday, I put my hair in a high ponytail.

The last 3 inches of my hair are frizzy and dry on Monday (March 26). I think that my hair was drier this week because I neglected to use *O* on wash day and I over-dried my ends under the dryer in an attempt to not go to bed with damp hair. I dislike going to bed with damp hair because my hair is never dry in the morning if it is damp when I go to bed. But my hair did not recover from the dryness despite being sprayed with water followed by Lottabody spray.

I will work harder next week to keep my hair moisturized and supple. I learned that I cannot skip the *O* in *LCBVO* and I should go to bed with my hair about 75% dry after wash day. I’m wondering if I should avoid using black castor oil right after my leave-in conditioner, but go from the leave-in to doing the *LCBVO*. My hair doesn’t seem to be reacting well to black castor oil by itself lately. I’m not sure why.


----------



## Angel1881 (Apr 17, 2018)

Wednesday, March 28:
I washed my hair with a mixture of Redken Cleansing Cream and Head & Shoulders Sensitive Scalp Care Shampoo and deep conditioning for 30 minutes under a dryer with Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner and Daily Defense Damage Defense Deep Conditioner. Together, these conditioners have all of the bulleted conditioning ingredients I listed in an above post except for cetearyl alcohol. Kenra has hydrolyzed wheat protein as the 5th ingredient. I lightly rinsed out the conditioner and detangled with my wide tooth comb, then rinsed thoroughly. I used Shea Solutions Leave-In Conditioner (contains ingredients from bulleted list).

I blow dried my hair with Hair Rules Blow it All Out and Tigi Catwalk Blow Out Balm. Then I flat-ironed on 165 degrees to stretch my hair and used Silk Elements MegaSilk Heat Protection Spray. I trimmed about ½ inch. My ends needed it and I’m hoping to even out my hair except for the face framing layers. My hair felt pretty soft, not hard – it looked kinky-straight, which was the look I was going for. But, I lost quite a lot of broken hair during my blow dry and flat iron. I always do. Despite this, my hair looks full and my ends appear to be blunt and even. My hair is about an inch away from BSL in the back and just past APL in the front. I think I will trim again in 6 to 8 weeks rather than 12 weeks like I did this time because I think this may cut down on the breakage.

I put my hair in a bun with several tucked braids to form a stylish knot. I left my hair in different scarves (with a satin cap) during the rest of the week. By Easter, I re-moisturized with *C2* and *C3* followed by *B *and *V*. I put my hair in a single braided low bun. I wore scarves with a satin cap for the rest of the week. A few days later I repeated this and left my hair this way until my next wash day. Each night, I wore a satin scarf.

Sunday, April 8:
I washed my hair with a mixture of Redken Cleansing Cream and Head & Shoulders Sensitive Scalp Care Shampoo. I didn’t have enough time to deep condition under the dryer and this was the first time I hadn’t done so this year. I conditioned with Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner and Shea Solutions Deep Conditioner & Cowash under a plastic cap while I continued my shower. Then I lightly rinsed and detangled with a wide tooth comb. I lost a lot of shed hair due to the length of time since my last wash day. My roots were harder to comb.

I used Shea Solutions Leave-in Conditioner and flat twisted my hair in 5 flat twists while in the shower. After leaving a microfiber towel on my head for about 30 minutes, I re-twisted my flat twists with a natural bristle brush, using *LCBV*. I used White Rain Kids Detangler as the *L*. My hair felt soft, but I had broken ends while twisting my hair. Again, I had forgotten to use the *O* in my routine and I didn’t want to use up my holy grail *G*. I have been unable to find any more of the old formula of the WetLine Xtreme gel. I only have ½ jar left.

The next morning, I undid my twists and put my hair in a low bun with a single braid that was wrapped and pinned around the ponytail. It looked decent.

I wore a satin scarf to bed every night and during the day, I either wore a nice headscarf or hat with a satin cap underneath during the week. I reapplied *C2 *and *C3 *about every 2 nights during the week. I used White Rain Kids Detangler as the *L*. On Thursday morning, I concentrated the *C3* on my ends and my roots. I used ORS Edge Control on my edges and some of my roots around my middle part. I brushed both the roots and the ends with a natural bristle because I struggled when detangling my roots during wash day and I wanted a smoother look for my ends. I really don’t like this edge control because you need to use a lot for it to work and it can leave a grey cast on my hair. I often have to add *L* to break it and get a smoother finish with the brush. But my edges around my nape always get frizzy and stand back up. I used my satin scarf for about 15 minutes before I left the house for the day.

On Saturday morning, I applied *L *(White Rain Kids Detangler) *C2 *and *C3 *and brushed my hair with a natural bristle brush and tucked it into a French roll. I was running late to church, so I didn’t get to focus on my edges with the brush and the edge control. My hair looked nice, but lacked a polished, sophisticated, styled appearance.

By Saturday night, my hair was dry and stiff. Things don’t appear to be moving in the right direction with my hair.


----------



## Angel1881 (Apr 17, 2018)

Sunday, April 15:
I shampooed with Equate’s version of Head & Shoulders and conditioned with Pantene NatureFusion Moisturizing Conditioner and Aussie Moist Conditioner. I smoothed the conditioner from root to ends and finger-detangled from my ends up. I then used a wide tooth comb, losing a lot of mostly shed hair. My comb kept getting stuck at the roots. I did what I call double-conditioning, where I condition and detangle, rinse out, then add conditioner again, put on a plastic cap, and allow my hair to condition while I take a leisurely shower. It was hot outside – we didn’t turn on the AC – and I didn’t feel like being under the dryer. So I rinsed my hair thoroughly and used Shea Solutions Leave-In conditioner. I flat-twisted my hair in the shower in 7 sections. I’ve noticed that I’m getting faster at this. It took me just under 10 minutes to flat twist.

I wrapped my hair in a towel and removed it after about 30 minutes. Then I air-dried for about 2 ½ hours in those twists. My hair was still damp. For the first time in years, I rubbed my scalp with oil (sunflower) because I wondered if that would help cut down on itching. I have an oily scalp, but dry skin. On the last 2 wash days, my scalp appeared dry-flaky and I wondered if a very light application of oil would help with that and itchiness. I re-twisted my hair doing *LCBVO* and brushed with my Felicia Leatherwood followed by my natural bristle brush. My hair felt moisturized and soft. The 7 twists looked really nice, but could have looked better with *G*. As my *L*, I used the White Rain Kids Detangler followed by the ApHogee and Keratin Green Tea Restructurizer on my ends only due to some of the breakage. I could see a few split ends. I resisted the urge to S&D because I think doing that in the past has led to my thin ends.

I used sunflower oil again as the *O*. I like the lightness of sunflower oil. Also, I’m thinking that black castor oil hasn’t been working so well as a sealant for my leave-in conditioners on wash day. It seems to work better when used as an oil blend or in my *B* or *C*. I used *C2* and *C3*, but with a small change to my *C2*. Because I had about a tablespoon of Shea Solutions Leave-in Conditioner remaining in the bottle and didn’t want to store it until my next wash day, I added olive oil and sunflower oil to the remainder, as well as some VO5 conditioner. It didn’t feel as moisturizing as my regular *C2* and I think it is because my hair likes black castor oil in products.

I noticed that when I stretched my hair, it nearly reached my bra strap. I seem to be retaining length and my twists aren’t as thin at the ends. I wonder if my roots have been more tangled lately due to a growth spurt from my supplements. My hair air-dried for the rest of the day and felt pretty supple, heavier, and moisturized without feeling overly greasy. I examined my hair before putting on my satin scarf for bed. My hair felt good from roots to ends. I think the protein in the ApHogee helped. _Something was missing though, but I couldn’t put my finger on it_.

The next morning, my hair was still damp, but I kept it in the flat twists while I worked at home. I did not need to re-moisturize my hair. My hair got wet in the shower that evening (I haven’t purchased my new shower cap from Ulta, yet ), so I slept with it out on my satin pillowcase so it could dry during the night.

This morning, my roots seem dry, but I don’t feel like taking out my twists to check. I trimmed off a few hairs with noticeable split ends and one ssk that had been bugging me since Sunday. I’ve been working from home today and if I need to go anywhere this evening, I can put on a pretty head scarf. I plan on re-moisturizing my hair before bed.


----------



## Angel1881 (Apr 17, 2018)

So a couple of things have jumped out at me after reviewing all of my posts:

1.      Twisting my hair a second time after air-drying on wash day works well with *LCBVO*. My hair retains moisture much better and re-twisting cuts down on frizz, making my hair smoother.

2.      I am absolutely convinced that my hair cannot go on skipping the *O*. It gives nice slip to the stiffness that can come from the *B* and *V*. A light application of *O* is all I need to make my hair supple.

However, I need to also add the *G* back and continue with *LCBVOG*. My hair felt more moisturized when I did this. *G* gives a styled polish to my hair while twisted and when I undo the twists. _I just realized what was missing when I looked at my hair this past Saturday and Sunday: My hair simply doesn’t look or feel as nice when I don’t use _*G*. I will be on the lookout for an _inexpensive_ replacement for the WetLine Xtreme. I may even try the new formula. I will finish up the ORS Edge Control and try Optimum Amla Legend Treasured Temple Edge Tamer next (based on this review).

4.      I think I need to do a harder protein treatment on my next wash day to help put elasticity and strength back in my hair to counter the breakage. In addition, I did a lot more brushing that I usually do, so this should help strengthen my hair to withstand future mechanical damage. I need to be careful about doing too much brushing.

For more info regarding conditioning and protein ingredients I reviewed Paula Begoin’s book, “Don’t Go Shopping for Hair Care Products Without Me,” and came across this info regarding proteins on pp. 77-78:

“…Ironically, plant proteins, despite their desirability, don’t cling well to hair, at least not as well as the animal by-product alternatives such as collagen or elastin (_Hair and Hair Care_, Dale H. Johnson, ed.).​
Collagen and elastin are proteins that like to cling to hair. They serve several important roles in conditioning the hair. Both nicely coat the outside layer of the hair, filling in the gaps of the damaged cuticle and adding a slight feel of thickness to the hair. Collagen and elastin also have water-binding properties that are delivered mostly to the surface, which is good for the hair.
…
Hydrolyzed collagen and elastic work best when given time to penetrate a dry or slightly damp hair shaft.”​
I will use my Nexxus Humectress Caviar Complex Conditioner next wash day (probably followed by a conditioner without any protein). It has elastin, so I will do my best to apply it after towel drying as much as possible (blotting to avoid damage). Then I'll sit under the dryer.

The Humectress has the following hydrolyzed proteins as the 5th, 6th, and 7th ingredients, respectively:
·        Elastin, keratin, and wheat.
·        It also has hydrolyzed caviar extract as the 8th ingredient, but I don’t know if it would really do anything substantial for the hair.

It has the following conditioning ingredients that I’ve already identified as working well with my hair:
·        Cetearyl Alcohol (2nd)  and Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine  (4th)
·        (Dimethicone is 3rd and ok for my hair.)

The only issue is that it has coconut oil, which I avoid because my hair seems to hate it, but this ingredient is listed so far down that I hope it has a minimal impact. It is the 16th ingredient and listed after fragrance, so I think it should be ok. I have a completely full 1.3 L bottle that I purchased for $20 in December, so I will finish it, but I will not repurchase if my hair isn’t feeling it and I buy the Komaza Protein Strengthener.

My goal is to only use protein in very small doses so as not to trigger protein overload.

5.      I need to trim about ¼ inch of my hair about 6 weeks after my last trim on March 28 – around May 9 or shortly afterwards. I plan on blow-drying and flat ironing lightly – just enough to stretch it out for a blunt trim on kinky-straight hair.

6.      I think my supplements may be helping me with my retention by causing an increase in hair growth. My roots have been much more tangled than usual and my hair feels nearly as long as before I trimmed it in January. I’ve been taking:

·        Vitamin World’s Ultra Woman Daily Multi, alternating daily with

·        Vitamin World Hair, Skin, Nails

·        Vitamin World MSM 1000mg

·        Vitamin World Horsetail 440 mg

·        Vitamin World Omega 3 Fish Oil 1000 mg

·        Vitamin World, Sea Kelp 150 mcg

·        Vitamin World, St. John’s Wort 900 mg

·        Vitamin World, Chelated Zinc 25 mg ** I recently ran out and will repurchase soon

I wouldn’t mind increasing my daily Horsetail to 1320 mg and Omega 3 & MSM to 3000 mg, but they’re too expensive to repurchase more often and my current dosages seem to be effective. My nails are growing like weeds, my skin is fantastic, and my knees/ankles aren’t aching. Instead, my focus will be on eating cleaner, exercising regularly, and drinking more water.

7.      Historically, my hair has always done well when kept bunned or pinned/rolled up – no matter whether in twists or loose hair (after initially stretched). I remember that I retained an incredible amount of hair and went from BSB to full MBL with thick, blunt ends during the summer of 2006. The growth/retention felt effortless. That’s when I ate really cleanly, ran daily, did resistance/lifting, and drank a lot of water. I was deep conditioning under the dryer weekly and likely taking supplements, but I can’t remember if I only took a multi or if I was taking a multi in addition to MSM and Silica (my on/off bare minimum regimen for years). In any case, what made the biggest difference in ’06 was that I put my hair in flat-twisted updos each week on wash day and kept them in until the next wash day. I basically only manipulated my hair once a week and wore a satin scarf to bed every night. My hair always looked nice in those updos.

My goal is to recapture that summer of ’06 magic. Luckily, I like wearing pretty scarves or hats under a satin cap (it resembles a wig cap), which I’ve been doing on a regular basis. Since January 2018, my hair has been put up nearly every day and I often wear my satin scarf at home. From now on, I plan to do more flat twisted updos and keep them in for 5 to 7 days at a time. The only downside is that those took about 2 to 3 hours to do each wash day.

8.      My MVP products since March 8 have been *C2*, *C3*, sunflower oil, Shea Solutions Leave-in Conditioner, ApHogee Keratin and Green Tea Restructurizer, and Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner. I think the White Rain Kids Detangler has been good as the *L*, but I’m not sure that it’s all that much better than plain water. I will keep using it in the coming weeks and make a determination later.

That’s all folks. Thanks for reading all of this. If you have any suggestions, please feel free to share as they are always welcome.
HHG!


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 18, 2018)

Good Lord, Can I keep scissors out of my hair now. Went haywire again and chopped the sides to meet that spot in the back. I am SL straight w a good haircut and NL shrunken. Good news is my hair looks healthy, has a good shape, and is still one length except for bangs. It can all go back thank goodness. But I am done cutting for a while. Now just to keep this mane healthy....


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 18, 2018)

No pic. I am ashamed.....


ok maybe later... gotcha!


----------



## PJaye (Apr 18, 2018)

@Angel1881 

OMGoodness, I am loving your proactive approach!  Yes, girl, keep taking those notes and analyzing the data because it will lead to greater breakthroughs, more refinement and increased hair health.  One of the greatest things about it is that the epiphanies never stop coming.  For instance, just as you noticed that twisting your hair a second time on wash day produced better results, I realized that allowing my hair to air dry at least 50% before applying a LI and S on wash day resulted in smoother, sleeker, shinier, ultra moisturized hair with greater elongation.  Even though I stumbled upon it due to procrastination, this new development has taken my routine up a notch.  As always, I wish you the more progress, more discoveries, more breakthroughs, more health.  Just more, more, more, more!


----------



## Angel1881 (Apr 18, 2018)

PJaye said:


> @Angel1881
> 
> OMGoodness, I am loving your proactive approach!  Yes, girl, keep taking those notes and analyzing the data because it will lead to greater breakthroughs, more refinement and increased hair health.  One of the greatest things about it is that the epiphanies never stop coming.  For instance, just as you noticed that twisting your hair a second time on wash day produced better results, I realized that allowing my hair to air dry at least 50% before applying a LI and S on wash day resulted in smoother, sleeker, shinier, ultra moisturized hair with greater elongation.  Even though I stumbled upon it due to procrastination, this new development has taken my routine up a notch.  As always, I wish you the more progress, more discoveries, more breakthroughs, more health.  Just more, more, more, more!



Thank you so much for your encouragement and thoughtfulness.


----------



## PJaye (Apr 18, 2018)

Angel1881 said:


> Thank you so much for your encouragement and thoughtfulness.



My pleasure.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 19, 2018)

Oiled my scalp and hair last night with a warm mix of shea and coconut oils and kalpi tone.

This morning I applied Nioxin Scalp Renew Dermabrasion Tx, rinsed and shampooed and followed with SM Boabab and Tea Tree Oils Low Porosity con. I haven't bought SM in ages and never tried this before. It smells slightly masculine, performed ok. Not a lot of slip. Nice refreshing feeling on my scalp (although I did not apply on my scalp).

After rinsing, I used a clay mix of rhassoul, c.bentonite, kaolin, rose petal powder, SAA, water and steeped hibiscus tea. Massaged onto my scalp and applied throughout my hair, and left on for 1hr.

I'd previously thought it was the addition of amla to the mix that left my hair feeling super soft a few weeks back, but I realise it's the addition of a little kaolin.

I sprayed on some diluted leave-in, TMC Green Apple Fruit Medley (so far this smells lovely) and applied diluted KCCC. No Shea butter yet as I want my hair to be blowing in the breeze tomorrow but I'll be adding it at some point.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 20, 2018)

I did another all day pre poo with amla oil and washed and did a treatment yesterday. I put some rollers in which I haven't done in ages. I may just press my roots a bit and wear it down, we'll see.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 20, 2018)

Plan on getting a relaxer this Sunday and wearing a high bun for the first week.


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 22, 2018)

Ok, so my question is this. Do I have to keep heat completely out of my hair? I figured out that the last time I chopped more than 2 inches off my hair was 9 mos ago. Anytime I chop 3-4 inches, I consider it a BC. I finally have the thickness but I am missing my length. I guess it was unavoidable because when it was straight I had that triangle in the back and it looked ugly. Last time I did heat was almost 2 weeks ago. I'm trying to keep a log of that too this time...


----------



## LushLox (Apr 22, 2018)

Caramel74 said:


> Ok, so my question is this. *Do I have to keep heat completely out of my hair?* I figured out that the last time I chopped more than 2 inches off my hair was 9 mos ago. Anytime I chop 3-4 inches, I consider it a BC. I finally have the thickness but I am missing my length. I guess it was unavoidable because when it was straight I had that triangle in the back and it looked ugly. Last time I did heat was almost 2 weeks ago. I'm trying to keep a log of that too this time...



You're probably the only one who can answer that. Some ladies can use heat regularly without much detriment. Others use heat and it causes so many issues for them.

Personally I try not to use heat more than once a month and I have periods where I just don't use heat at all and my hair is better for it. When I do use heat regularly I just have to be prepared to trim more often.


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 22, 2018)

LushLox said:


> You're probably the only one who can answer that. Some ladies can use heat regularly without much detriment. Others use heat and it causes so many issues for them.
> 
> Personally I try not to use heat more than once a month and I have periods where I just don't use heat at all and my hair is better for it. When I do use heat regularly I just have to be prepared to trim more often.


Great answer, thank you! It can be drying to our poor ends... Once a month is perfect, especially when i can afford to have it done. I really look forward to that.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 22, 2018)

Caramel74 said:


> Great answer, thank you! It can be drying to our poor ends... Once a month is perfect, especially when i can afford to have it done. I really look forward to that.



Yeah I've accepted that I like heat and there will always be a place for it in my routine; I'm just controlling how often I use it!


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 22, 2018)

LushLox said:


> Yeah I've accepted that I like heat and there will always be a place for it in my routine; I'm just controlling how often I use it!


I've accepted that also along with to grow healthy hair that looks good when u do use heat, it should be used sparingly with making sure it always has moisture.


----------



## texasholdem (Apr 22, 2018)

Hey all, back after lots of life events. Hair has been behaving and was a nice length for my wedding and I had a great stylist who helped grow it out to midback. But I got 3-4 inches off yesterday to take it to my shoulders, ugh. I blame myself because I had thinned out the ends from pony tails, not moisturizing, shrugging off the sweat in my hair post workouts, and falling asleep on my drying cotton pillow...not to mention no vitamins. So I am back to get to long thick hair and bring my LHCF crew along for encouragement! Posting day one pic/And I think my striped shirt will serve as a measuring shirt inadvertently! Plan to start inversion in a couple weeks, progress update in 8 weeks after my next touch up.


----------



## Saga (Apr 23, 2018)

Caramel74 said:


> Ok, so my question is this. Do I have to keep heat completely out of my hair? I figured out that the last time I chopped more than 2 inches off my hair was 9 mos ago. Anytime I chop 3-4 inches, I consider it a BC. I finally have the thickness but I am missing my length. I guess it was unavoidable because when it was straight I had that triangle in the back and it looked ugly. Last time I did heat was almost 2 weeks ago. I'm trying to keep a log of that too this time...



My hair absolutely thrives with heat. I've been natural since 2007 and have literally tried everything in the book at this point as far as drying my hair after a wash day. A few years into my first big chop I used heat twice a month with no repercussions. I also keep regular protein treatments and heat protectant in my routine as well. Now I stick to curlformers and indirect heat from bonnet dryers, but I never have good luck with air drying unless it's a curlformer set. My roots naturally try to matt up when I dry in braids or twists.


I would say, to test the waters, start out with stretching your hair, allow it to air dry at least 80%, then use heat. Soaking wet hair requires a lot more heat to get dry. That way you already have an initial stretch. I wouldn't jump right into using heat regularly incase your texture gets impacted, that way you can stop while you're ahead.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm looking forward to my June Keratin treatment and progress pics. I've been counting calories and working out. Hopefully I'm down at least 15lbs by then.


----------



## texasholdem (Apr 25, 2018)

Following up. I realize that Sunday’s haircut has given me hair OCD. That overwhelming focus on hair and how it’s looks. So I’m going into a protective style. I paid a crapload of money for a fall wig for my wedding but didn’t use it, so plan is to go somewhere and get it braided and wear my fall for awhile. Have to make sure I find someone who doesn’t braid too tight and have to figure out how long after a relaxer I need to wait before getting my hair braided.


----------



## pikkonoloidlee (Apr 25, 2018)

Nothing exciting happening on my end. My roots are getting longer. I'm hoping as they move away from my face I'll be able to color my hair less. I think my length is probably back to where it was before my February trim now.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 25, 2018)

So ya'll know how I live my life I still have these braids in lol. I'm trying to find the time to sit and do my hair without having to rush through it.


----------



## Ashna (Apr 25, 2018)

I keep forgetting to update lol. I straightened my hair in March and had it trimmed by the stylist, who only took off only half of what she was she supposed to (maybe because I looked like I wanted to pass out). I washed my hair in mid March, but before doing so took a bit more off. I say 'a bit more' because I have no clue, I just trimmed mostly by how it felt. I don't know why I didn't do it sooner! (Well, I know why, I was scared it wouldn't grow back  and that every inch I retained was just pure luck). Anyway, my hair has been behaving much better. I think I need to keep regular trimming in mind, since I'm well aware that I'm prone to split ends. (I once googled 'kinds of split-ends', and I recognized every kind of split end in the article as something I've seen on my head before ). Anyway, I'm going to roller set in June to see where my hair is as I have no clue how much I actually took off (maybe an 1-1.5 inches?). This was long, but therapeutic .


----------



## texasholdem (Apr 25, 2018)

texasholdem said:


> Following up. I realize that Sunday’s haircut has given me hair OCD. That overwhelming focus on hair and how it’s looks. So I’m going into a protective style. I paid a crapload of money for a fall wig for my wedding but didn’t use it, so plan is to go somewhere and get it braided and wear my fall for awhile. Have to make sure I find someone who doesn’t braid too tight and have to figure out how long after a relaxer I need to wait before getting my hair braided.



Following up again. Spoke to my hairstylist and he said he cut a total of four inches. Welp at least he was honest. I am going to search for a thread on how to deal with this happening. Meantime I’m planning for a sew in. From SL to where I was took about 7 months so hoping that with my sew in and some tlc and vitamins I’ll be ready for Jamaica over thanksgiving!


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 26, 2018)

texasholdem said:


> Following up. I realize that Sunday’s haircut has given me hair OCD. That overwhelming focus on hair and how it’s looks. So I’m going into a protective style. I paid a crapload of money for a fall wig for my wedding but didn’t use it, so plan is to go somewhere and get it braided and wear my fall for awhile. Have to make sure I find someone who doesn’t braid too tight and have to figure out how long after a relaxer I need to wait before getting my hair braided.


It's ok, we'll be alright  My cut makes me feel some type of way at times. However, I'm thinking pulling it back wet to make it look straight constantly may have hurt me. So being it's cut in a shape. I try to let it shrink up and dry before pulling it back as the hair professional told me. I just wasn't ready to do that because my shrinkage looked ridiculous. Healthy hair at any length is always a gain.


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 26, 2018)

texasholdem said:


> Following up again. Spoke to my hairstylist and he said he cut a total of four inches. Welp at least he was honest. I am going to search for a thread on how to deal with this happening. Meantime I’m planning for a sew in. From SL to where I was took about 7 months so hoping that with my sew in and some tlc and vitamins I’ll be ready for Jamaica over thanksgiving!


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 26, 2018)

Ashna said:


> I keep forgetting to update lol. I straightened my hair in March and had it trimmed by the stylist, who only took off only half of what she was she supposed to (maybe because I looked like I wanted to pass out). I washed my hair in mid March, but before doing so took a bit more off. I say 'a bit more' because I have no clue, I just trimmed mostly by how it felt. I don't know why I didn't do it sooner! (Well, I know why, I was scared it wouldn't grow back  and that every inch I retained was just pure luck). Anyway, my hair has been behaving much better. I think I need to keep regular trimming in mind, since I'm well aware that I'm prone to split ends. (I once googled 'kinds of split-ends', and I recognized every kind of split end in the article as something I've seen on my head before ). Anyway, I'm going to roller set in June to see where my hair is as I have no clue how much I actually took off (maybe an 1-1.5 inches?). This was long, but therapeutic .


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 26, 2018)

ClassyJSP said:


> So ya'll know how I live my life I still have these braids in lol. I'm trying to find the time to sit and do my hair without having to rush through it.


Get down wit it gorgeous! Friday night down time with some take out... or delivery.. .. and a movie it the background. I used to do my hair in front of the movie on Friday nights, then get down with it again on Saturday. So it was in two stages, well worth it.


----------



## texasholdem (Apr 26, 2018)

Caramel74 said:


> It's ok, we'll be alright  My cut makes me feel some type of way at times. However, I'm thinking pulling it back wet to make it look straight constantly may have hurt me. So being it's cut in a shape. I try to let it shrink up and dry before pulling it back as the hair professional told me. I just wasn't ready to do that because my shrinkage looked ridiculous. Healthy hair at any length is always a gain.


I’m in the same boat and that’s one of the only things keeping me sane-knowing that I probably did have thin ends from poor care. I constantly wore tight ponybuns and often fell asleep without my silk wrap. I probably undermined all my growth. My ends did look thin but I still question how I’ll survive losing this much hair. How much Hair did you chop?


----------



## LushLox (Apr 26, 2018)

texasholdem said:


> Following up again. Spoke to my hairstylist and he said he cut a total of four inches. Welp at least he was honest. I am going to search for a thread on how to deal with this happening. Meantime I’m planning for a sew in. From SL to where I was took about 7 months so hoping that with my sew in and some tlc and vitamins I’ll be ready for Jamaica over thanksgiving!



So did you want to have the 4 inches cut off or not? From your previous post it seemed as if you wanted to because of hair thinning due to ponytails etc.

I had the same issue with pony's too, so I've had to completely cut them out now as a styling option. I really need to focus on getting some density to the back of my hair.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 26, 2018)

I took 0.5 inches off my ends recently. I'm babying the hell out of these new ends now.


----------



## texasholdem (Apr 26, 2018)

LushLox said:


> I took 0.5 inches off my ends recently. I'm babying the hell out of these new ends now.


Not all at once. I actually thought he would stop at 2.5 and I could get the rest off gradually, if necessary. It was a total miscommunication, but here we are. I mean he wasn’t wrong, the ends of my hair suffered because I would do tight ponybuns at work nearly every day. I’m with you. I think it’s the main reason my hair thinned. But 4 inches at once? My heart can’t take it.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 26, 2018)

texasholdem said:


> Not all at once. I actually thought he would stop at 2.5 and I could get the rest off gradually, if necessary. It was a total miscommunication, but here we are. I mean he wasn’t wrong, the ends of my hair suffered because I would do tight ponybuns at work nearly every day. I’m with you. I think it’s the main reason my hair thinned. But 4 inches at once? My heart can’t take it.



Understood and I feel you. That is indeed, a lot of hair to lose at once. Sorry that happened to you, the stylist should have been very clear what he was going to do. 

But you're starting from a good point now and you'll get right back to where you were in no time.


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 27, 2018)

texasholdem said:


> I’m in the same boat and that’s one of the only things keeping me sane-knowing that I probably did have thin ends from poor care. I constantly wore tight ponybuns and often fell asleep without my silk wrap. I probably undermined all my growth. My ends did look thin but I still question how I’ll survive losing this much hair. How much Hair did you chop?


Oh gosh, I was almost WL but the differences in length all over my head were ridiculous from breakage. I've grown in APL and past at least 3 times and had to go back up to SL at least 3 times....


----------



## free2bme (Apr 27, 2018)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm looking forward to my June Keratin treatment and progress pics. I've been counting calories and working out. Hopefully I'm down at least 15lbs by then.


What keratin treatment do you use? I'm a fairly new natural and I'm still figuring out what direction to go in but I know I'll be straightening about once a month.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 28, 2018)

free2bme said:


> What keratin treatment do you use? I'm a fairly new natural and I'm still figuring out what direction to go in but I know I'll be straightening about once a month.


I use a tannin treatment. I just did it tonight actually.  I believe it's called blue gold. I went half with @Napp. This was my third time using this brand. I've also used Uncurly Keratin a few times. Uncurly is definitely better, but the fumes are terrible and if you don't wear gloves your hands will be chapped for a few days.


----------



## texasholdem (Apr 30, 2018)

Caramel74 said:


> Oh gosh, I was almost WL but the differences in length all over my head were ridiculous from breakage. I've grown in APL and past at least 3 times and had to go back up to SL at least 3 times....


Oh so you feel me! I think I may swap over to the healthy ends challenge. It seems that every day I come until with a new Hair plan. As of right now I’m not doing a sew in, just going to moisturize and deal my ends every night and make sure I Bobby pin my slap cap so it doesn’t fall off in the bed.


----------



## texasholdem (Apr 30, 2018)

LushLox said:


> Understood and I feel you. That is indeed, a lot of hair to lose at once. Sorry that happened to you, the stylist should have been very clear what he was going to do.
> 
> But you're starting from a good point now and you'll get right back to where you were in no time.



Yea I am focusing on retention!!!! Taking my vitamins and hoping for the best, although I haven’t been doing as much cardio as of late, guess I need to get my butt back to the gym too. Going to invert this week.

Sending a big thank you hug back!


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 30, 2018)

Thank you sisters! Yup it's all about health and retention


----------



## Caramel74 (Apr 30, 2018)

I've thought about sewin ins too and I just happen to know I'd end up bald. I just embrace what my hair can and cannot do. Lord knows it's cost me years and inches.... as long as it's long enough to pull it back when it's dry is good enough for me. I still can't keep my hands out of it. And anyone knows with ringlets, you cannot mess w them when they are wet... well u can.. but the results wont'be good... haha


----------



## texasholdem (Apr 30, 2018)

Caramel74 said:


> I've thought about sewin ins too and I just happen to know I'd end up bald. I just embrace what my hair can and cannot do. Lord knows it's cost me years and inches.... as long as it's long enough to pull it back when it's dry is good enough for me. I still can't keep my hands out of it. And anyone knows with ringlets, you cannot mess w them when they are wet... well u can.. but the results wont'be good... haha


I decided against a sew in after all for the same reason. I need to go into the depths of LHCF to find some protective styles for thin hair. Until then I'm just babying my ends best I can.


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (May 1, 2018)

It's been a while since  I posted an update. I've been growing out heat damage for the last year. Last week I was able to do a decent twist out for the first time. There's still a noticeable transition but my hair looks more like it used to. So I'm excited. 

 

This is a picture of the heat damaged section. Since I've decided to keep the hair and grow it out. I have been seeing some broken pieces. This week during wash day I decided to do a protein treatment test. I just did Aphogee Step 1 last week so I didn't want to do another hard protein. So I tried  SSI Okra on one side and Mielle Organics Babassu, both seemed to help. I'll continued to use protective styles and conditioners with some protein .


----------



## Prettymetty (May 2, 2018)

I cowashed today and straightened my hair. I guess that treatment worked a bit. My hair was smoother out of the shower


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 3, 2018)

I'd like to join this challenge!

I keep cutting my hair so now it's a little above SL curly and when stretched BSL.  Now that I've cut all split ends I can now grow my hair out. I just need to put down the scissors. Hide 'em!!

My goals are gonna be simple:

Up my water intake
Eat healthy
Exercise
Take my vitamins (Andrew Lessmans: Aloe Vera, Marine Collagen w/ MSM, Hair Skin & Nails) & Multi-Vitamin
Try to get adequate sleep
Keep my hair moisturized
Hopefully, this will help ensure my hair not only grows longer but healthier and thicker.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 3, 2018)

I ordered some Curl Ideal cleansing conditioner from Kerastase. It lasted over a year last time because I rarely cowashed then. Now I'm all about making my keratin treatments last, so I'll co cleanse every other wash.


----------



## LushLox (May 3, 2018)

Wow @Prettymetty do you order direct from the Kerastase website? Because I’m pretty sure they charge at least $6-10 more than standard online retailers!

Lovely packaging, I’m a sucker for all that!

More importantly though is it a good co wash?


----------



## Prettymetty (May 4, 2018)

LushLox said:


> Wow @Prettymetty do you order direct from the Kerastase website? Because I’m pretty sure they charge at least $6-10 more than standard online retailers!
> 
> Lovely packaging, I’m a sucker for all that!
> 
> More importantly though is it a good co wash?


Yes. I ordered from them. I know it's higher but I always get samples and freebies. It's worth it to me lol

And yes! The cowash is all that. Smell, texture, cleansing ability


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 5, 2018)

Hair check in for the week: still have curl definition and moisturized  5 days after wash day.


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2018)

Prettymetty said:


> I ordered some Curl Ideal cleansing conditioner from Kerastase. It lasted over a year last time because I rarely cowashed then. Now I'm all about making my keratin treatments last, so I'll co cleanse every other wash.View attachment 429647


@Prettymetty, I had my hair done on the cruise ship and they used Kerastase products and I thought of you. They used the Resistance line, the shampoo, mask and some kind of liquid treatment which might only be available in the salon. I bought the shampoo and the mask, overpriced of course. I'm going to try them out to see how they work. I think I have heat damage though so not sure what kind of results I'm going to get.  

I didn't know they had a cowash. I may have to try that.


----------



## LushLox (May 5, 2018)

faithVA said:


> @Prettymetty, I had my hair done on the cruise ship and they used Kerastase products and I thought of you. They used the Resistance line, the shampoo, mask and some kind of *liquid treatment* which might only be available in the salon. I bought the shampoo and the mask, overpriced of course. I'm going to try them out to see how they work. I think I have heat damage though so not sure what kind of results I'm going to get.
> 
> I didn't know they had a cowash. I may have to try that.














Do you mean these? It's called Fusio Dose, you can find them outside of salons but it is expensive. It's good but not worth the money they're asking for imo.


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2018)

LushLox said:


> Do you mean these? It's called Fusio Dose, you can find them outside of salons but it is expensive. It's good but not worth the money they're asking for imo.


It worked great on my hair but my hair is extremely dry and low porosity. I may just go to a salon and get it done once or twice a year and get some pampering as well.

Thanks for letting me know they are available on line.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 6, 2018)

I had about an ounce left of Uncurly Keratin, so I added a little water and did a treatment last night. I'm surprised I had enough for my whole head. I mainly focused on the roots though. I'll wash it Tuesday


----------



## texasholdem (May 6, 2018)

I also had a wash night @Prettymetty. I did hardly anything, washed with kerastase oleo relax, threw in APB moisturizing condish for 3 minutes, rinsed, put in Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat as my leavein, combed out, air dried. My relaxer was 2 weeks ago so still able to just do this and go, just braid or bun. Have been analyzing the cut, actually went to a stylist here for a consultation to find out how many layers I have and how much would I have to cut to get them all out. It’s at my shoulders and she said they were blended. So maybe not. I’m just going to focus on the side face framing layers. For some reason those tend to grow out quickly, but then stylists love to put them back in unless I remember to tell them not to trim them. Anyway I still find my ends choppy, I am so ready to grow back the cut—-but another lightbulb is that he may not have cut off 4 inches, maybe 2.5/3, which is why no one one else has noticed my cut. I think he may have told me that just so he could charge me for a cut rather than a trim.  Seriously. But I’ll never know for sure.


----------



## texasholdem (May 9, 2018)

Had a more legitimate wash. I washed last night with kerastase then put in Aphogee two step. Of course I fell asleep, so in the morning I had to rinse out the crackly nest on my head and i had to rinse many many times, followed by another round of kerastase shampoo. No matter, Hair felt strong. Followed up with apb moisturizing conditioner. Did 10 Minutes under the hooded dryer then headed out to Whole Foods with my conditioner, shower cap and a hat over it! Came home, rinsed, used design essentials avocado and almond detangler with water to detangle in the shower. then used soma leave in spray and a little oil. Blew dry and did a very mild flat iron. I am terrible at styling so my hair doesn’t look all that great, but still feels good! Just hating the cut again, I felt like with the blow dry and flat iron the angling that my stylist did stood out. The ends are layered with angles, ifthat makes sense, and I considering another trim to get rid of it. Only thing worse than shorter hair than I like is layered hair, which my fine, thin hair hates! Ok All for tonight.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (May 10, 2018)

I got my hair lightly pressed for my sister's college graduation this past weekend. Length looks about the same as before but I'm going to live in crochet twists this summer until I get to BSL. My ultimate goal is WL.


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 12, 2018)

This week I did a hot oil treatment, deep conditioned my hair, and daily moisturized and sealed my hair.


----------



## Saga (May 13, 2018)

Took my cornrows out after four weeks. Can you believe there was already build up in the nape area? And I thought I was gonna make it to 6 weeks, smh. I had to detangle really slowly because I went two days with dirty stretched hair that ended up becoming dirty slightly-shrunken hair. So yea, not fun, but my mane is fine. I think I'll wait until around my bday to do another length check, even though the cute pick measuring tape is calling me.


----------



## Caramel74 (May 14, 2018)

I've been doing wash n goes because I'm terrified to pull my hair back when wet. Anyone have any luck with wash n goes using headbands? It's getting a little crazy now that it is growing. I'm scared of everything now after losing all that length bc of breakage from PS. I can't win. Wanted to try wash and goes using headbands for shape.


----------



## texasholdem (May 15, 2018)

Ok I am probably missing out on an inversion challenge in a thread somewhere but I’m in my comfort zone here so going to track with you lovelies. Here’s day 1 right before i do my first treatment, which is now! Will see you all in seven days. Ps notice my fingers don’t reach my hair in the back anymore! That’s how I know it’s been chopped! Anyway a little note-went Sunday and had it trimmed to get rid of the choppiness. She did help but still so many layers...::AGAIN!!!!! Why why why!!!. My hair is also so fine, just is what it is. Envious of all you ladies with thickness. Well I’m off on my journey.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 15, 2018)

I rinsed out my dc (lait vital) and cowashed with Curl Ideal. Then I used my Suave Keratin Infusions leave in and blow dried it. I straightened it too. Hopefully it lasts a week. I hate having to do a mid week wash. I barely have time for 1 wash a week these days


----------



## Caramel74 (May 15, 2018)

texasholdem said:


> Ok I am probably missing out on an inversion challenge in a thread somewhere but I’m in my comfort zone here so going to track with you lovelies. Here’s day 1 right before i do my first treatment, which is now! Will see you all in seven days. Ps notice my fingers don’t reach my hair in the back anymore! That’s how I know it’s been chopped! Anyway a little note-went Sunday and had it trimmed to get rid of the choppiness. She did help but still so many layers...::AGAIN!!!!! Why why why!!!. My hair is also so fine, just is what it is. Envious of all you ladies with thickness. Well I’m off on my journey.


You are beautiful princess!


----------



## texasholdem (May 15, 2018)

Caramel74 said:


> You are beautiful princess!


Thank you so are you @Caramel74 !!


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (May 15, 2018)

Last week I decided to do another balancing conditioner and used ORS Hair Mayonnaise. However, I was feeling lazy and left it on overnight and then took a long time to twist it . As a result my hair was dry this week. I decided to just start over this week. I preposed with SSI Curl Moist, Shampooed, and Deep Conditioned with Alikay Honey & Sage. I'll twist using Alikay Lemongrass Leave-In, SSI Honey Buttercream Moisturizer,  and Seyani Butter. Hopefully this will result in hair that's not dry. I'll try to finish my wash day today, it could only help.   
Sidenote: I started taking Camille Rose Natural Super Food Vitamins. This is my first week and I only take one a day but so far they're ok. We'll see if I notice any change.


----------



## Caramel74 (May 15, 2018)

texasholdem said:


> Thank you so are you @Caramel74 !!


Thank u love


----------



## Caramel74 (May 15, 2018)

Im almost ready to cash in my vacation money for hair extensions.. Like the kind stars wear. Any not damaging?


----------



## Caramel74 (May 15, 2018)

What i been doing is letting my wash n go dry, then if it dries crazy which it always does n i feel some type of way, i braid it and flip the ends. Once its dry i have my cute go to style that looks good on women of color. The two puffy ponies. Not being able to wet bun is not a good look for me. Please just grow already! Looking forward to having it flatironed next month and most definitely APL. Apl feels like WL on me, for real.


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 15, 2018)

Been staying on top of my weekly hot oil treatments, DC treatments, daily moisturizing. Tomorrow I'll start oiling my scalp along with scalp massages.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 16, 2018)

I will attempt to cover my (3) grays with a rinse. It looks black, but it has an ash base. I'm looking forward to the change


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 18, 2018)

I tried the LCO method last night & love it! My hair stays slick back with no frizz or flyaways now; it looks wet which means its moisturized.


----------



## LushLox (May 18, 2018)

Leo24Rule said:


> I tried the LCO method last night & love it! My hair stays slick back with no frizz or flyaways now; it looks wet which means its moisturized.



It's a great method, my hair has flourished since I started incorporating it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 18, 2018)

I went in for my semi-annual professional trim, and below are the pre-trim and post-trim photos. I blogged about my experience at the new-to-me salon (phenomenal!), about the extent of my split ends (photos included), and about the stylist's and my ideas to reduce the extent of my split ends. For those interested, here's the address of the blog post: https://blossomingfitnatural.com/2018/05/18/length-check-trim-and-a-new-to-me-salon/

As I discuss in the blog post, I will definitely be purchasing, trialing, and evaluating The Mane Choice Split-End Treatment (the Sally's reviews here are compelling) . . . and I'm also going to try some styling and detangling and brushing changes. 

May 17, 2018 before the trim. It had been 6 months since my last trim, I believe.



May 17, 2018 after the trim:



Other photos after styling (next day, after the Texas heat and humidity got a hold of it  ) :

https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/05/img_20180518_140437.jpg
https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/05/img_20180518_140327.jpg

https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/05/img_20180518_140442.jpg
Overall:

My _yet-trimmed hair_ went from line marker 9.5 in 2017 to line marker 11 in 2018 at its longest points. My _trimmed hair_ went from line marker 8.5 in 2017 to line marker 9.5 in 2018. This means that my hair split more this time around. It means that I retained 1 inch of healthy hair in 5 months. That’s 0.3 0.5 (?) inches of growth per month, and 1/5 an inch of healthy hair retained per month.

That's my update. I've been keeping up with yours while logged out.  

Back on social media hiatus I go! (Thus I won't be able to respond to any posts here, but I can reply to comments at the blog.)

Take care, and happy healthy hair growing!


----------



## LushLox (May 19, 2018)

@YvetteWithJoy Gorgeous hair, you're definitely going to make BSL soon, you can't be that far off. I'm glad you've been able to find a salon who you can trust to trim your hair.

Sorry that we won't be seeing you for a while, but I'll check out your blog.


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (May 19, 2018)

@YvetteWithJoy Your hair looks great!


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 21, 2018)

Tomorrow going to do a hot oil treatment, protein treatment, followed by a DC.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 22, 2018)

I wet my hair in the shower last night to feel it revert again. I'm falling in love with my hair... it's so soft. Here's a pic of the other night when I got rained on. It instantly reverted 

I'll straighten it tonight, but it's been raining every day here


----------



## Ashna (May 23, 2018)

Idk if I'm retaining any length, but I've certainly been enjoying my hair lately. I switched to washing once a week, and by doing this, I found that I can actually finger detangle properly. Before this, I tried finger detangling and deemed it 'not for me', but with a relatively frequent (and consistent) wash day, tangles are there but they're not crazy. 
Current favourites: Texture id styling cream (from Sally's). I usually use it for low buns and braidouts, but I'm going to try it for my (first ever) wash and go experiment on Friday. I got the initial product rec from Iamtraeh on youtube, and she recently tried a wash and go with it so I'm going to follow along and see what's what. I've never actually paid attention to whether I have a curl pattern or not before lol.


----------



## GGsKin (May 24, 2018)

The time between my wash days seems to be expanding. If I don't note it in my calender, I'll literally check the board to see when I last washed my hair.

In spite of this, my dirty (wash and go) hair has been getting compliments and weave checked lol. A lady came out of her office in the bank the other day to "check it out". Then she invited me to her office and we sat and chatted about hair for a while.

I washed my hair on Tuesday and on Wednesday it looked and felt a little drier than usual. Could it be that I forgot to apply my Shea butter? Possibly. I'll add some to my length and ends at some point today.


----------



## LushLox (May 24, 2018)

@AbsyBlvd you know you’re doing well when folks are examining your hair extra hard!


----------



## GGsKin (May 24, 2018)

LushLox said:


> @AbsyBlvd you know you’re doing well when folks are examining your hair extra hard!



@LushLox You know!


----------



## Caramel74 (May 25, 2018)

Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 430551 I wet my hair in the shower last night to feel it revert again. I'm falling in love with my hair... it's so soft. Here's a pic of the other night when I got rained on. It instantly reverted
> 
> I'll straighten it tonight, but it's been raining every day here


I love it curly, you look beautiful!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 26, 2018)

Caramel74 said:


> I love it curly, you look beautiful!


Thanks boo. It has to be wet daily though and that's too high maintenance for me. I'm back to the blowout


----------



## Ashna (May 26, 2018)

Did my wash and go experiment today . Idk what my hair type is, but if anybody wants to take a stab at it and guesd just for funsies, that would be cool .


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 29, 2018)

Did a light protein treatment Sunday with 2 eggs whipped in olive oil. I will NEVER do that again for I had leftover cooked egg in my hair. Next time I'll opt for mayo.


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (May 29, 2018)

Leo24Rule said:


> Did a light protein treatment Sunday with 2 eggs whipped in olive oil. I will NEVER do that again for I had leftover cooked egg in my hair. Next time I'll opt for mayo.



I'm sorry to hear about the cooked egg. I'm interested to hear how the mayo treatment will work. Have you tried greek yogurt ? It used to be one of my go to's for protein. I just follow Naptural85's method.


----------



## Daina (May 29, 2018)

CoilyArielBrowe said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the cooked egg. I'm interested to hear how the mayo treatment will work. Have you tried greek yogurt ? It used to be one of my go to's for protein. I just follow Naptural85's method.



I've used the Greek yogurt as well and love the results!


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (May 30, 2018)

Daina said:


> I've used the Greek yogurt as well and love the results!


 
@Dania the results were great ! I don't remember why I stoped.


----------



## Caramel74 (May 30, 2018)

Bought my roller set and hooded dryer


----------



## Prettymetty (May 30, 2018)

Ashna said:


> Did my wash and go experiment today . Idk what my hair type is, but if anybody wants to take a stab at it and guesd just for funsies, that would be cool .
> View attachment 430639 View attachment 430641


Maybe 4A. You have great definition, so pretty!


----------



## Ashna (May 30, 2018)

Prettymetty said:


> Maybe 4A. You have great definition, so pretty!


Thank you! My hair is so fluffy without styling products, I was surprised lol


----------



## Prettymetty (May 30, 2018)

Leo24Rule said:


> Did a light protein treatment Sunday with 2 eggs whipped in olive oil. I will NEVER do that again for I had leftover cooked egg in my hair. Next time I'll opt for mayo.


That reminds me of the time I used banana in my dc. I had to re wash my hair. Chunks smh


----------



## Prettymetty (May 31, 2018)

I straightened my hair tonight. Didn't get any pics, but this is from last week.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 1, 2018)

Did a hot oil treatment with my ayurvedic DIY oil then topped it with a deep conditioner. Rinsed it out in the shower as I fingered detangled then co-washed. Hair felt very soft, stronger & thicker.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 2, 2018)

Prettymetty said:


> I straightened my hair tonight. Didn't get any pics, but this is from last week.View attachment 430817



@Prettymetty, your hair is THRIVING!!! Beautiful.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 2, 2018)

@Prettymetty, I'm thinking about trying a Kerastase masque since I need to DC with silicones when I will be heat straightening, and since these seem to be very high quality masques.

Boy, these masques are priceeeeeey! I'm looking into this one: https://www.kerastase-usa.com/masqu...r_THERA003_size=200ML#start=7&cgid=resistance

Do you have any thoughts about this one? Is there anywhere I might be able to get it for less? Which Kerastase masque do you think would be best prep before heat straightening?

Thanks in advance for your insight!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 3, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @Prettymetty, I'm thinking about trying a Kerastase masque since I need to DC with silicones when I will be heat straightening, and since these seem to be very high quality masques.
> 
> Boy, these masques are priceeeeeey! I'm looking into this one: https://www.kerastase-usa.com/masqu...r_THERA003_size=200ML#start=7&cgid=resistance
> 
> ...


Yes they are pricy, but they last a long time. A little goes a long way. I recommend the Therapiste or Maskeratine for heat straightening. Maskeratine is from the Discipline line. It's for unruly, frizzy hair. You may be able to get the new Extenioniste travel size for $10. > bought one yesterday. I don't know if it was a mistake or what, so I hit send. Lol


----------



## Caramel74 (Jun 3, 2018)

Ladies,
Would y'all recommend a deep conditioner not too pricey that you had good success with please? Thank you. Planning a girl time hat party, lol


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 3, 2018)

Caramel74 said:


> Ladies,
> Would y'all recommend a deep conditioner not too pricey that you had good success with please? Thank you. Planning a girl time hat party, lol


Ummmmm. Keracare Humecto is great. Anything by Mizani. They are mid price range. Also the Loreal salon brand is good. Garnier is great, but I hate the smell now. Have you tried any of these?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 3, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @Prettymetty, I'm thinking about trying a Kerastase masque since I need to DC with silicones when I will be heat straightening, and since these seem to be very high quality masques.
> 
> Boy, these masques are priceeeeeey! I'm looking into this one: https://www.kerastase-usa.com/masqu...r_THERA003_size=200ML#start=7&cgid=resistance
> 
> ...


I have this one. I really like it. It is very thick and you don't need to use very much. I can't help you with finding it cheaper. Maybe you can catch a sale.


----------



## LushLox (Jun 4, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @Prettymetty, I'm thinking about trying a Kerastase masque since I need to DC with silicones when I will be heat straightening, and since these seem to be very high quality masques.
> 
> Boy, these masques are priceeeeeey! I'm looking into this one: https://www.kerastase-usa.com/masqu...r_THERA003_size=200ML#start=7&cgid=resistance
> 
> ...



Is Kerastase hard to find in the US (bar their website)? I know it is a lot more expensive over there.

You could buy it from the UK, Look Fantastic offer free worldwide delivery https://www.lookfantastic.com/kerastase-resistance-therapiste-masque-200ml/11134709.html  at around $26 for the mask; but who knows how long that will take!

Personally when I straighten my hair I prefer to use a moisture rich mask because I want to inject as much hydration into my hair as possible because the heat depletes so much moisture, therefore I prefer to try and counteract that as much as possible.

I do sometimes use a protein mask as a part of my preparation process but I have better success with moisture masks.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 4, 2018)

LushLox said:


> Is Kerastase hard to find in the US (bar their website)? I know it is a lot more expensive over there.
> 
> You could buy it from the UK, Look Fantastic offer free worldwide delivery https://www.lookfantastic.com/kerastase-resistance-therapiste-masque-200ml/11134709.html  at around $26 for the mask; but who knows how long that will take!
> 
> ...


I can find it in salons and high end grocery stores. But, in the US it costs way more. My masks are $60-$70 here


----------



## faithVA (Jun 4, 2018)

Prettymetty said:


> I can find it in salons and high end grocery stores. But, in the US it costs way more. My masks are $60-$70 here


What grocery stores have you found it in?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 5, 2018)

faithVA said:


> What grocery stores have you found it in?


Heb and Kroger. Those may be only im Texas though


----------



## Caramel74 (Jun 5, 2018)

Prettymetty said:


> Ummmmm. Keracare Humecto is great. Anything by Mizani. They are mid price range. Also the Loreal salon brand is good. Garnier is great, but I hate the smell now. Have you tried any of these?


I haven't. Thank you  only time i got to treat my hair this way was the DS bc I didnt have the equipment until now. Looking forward to results from better hair care. ❤


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Jun 6, 2018)

As part of a decision to pay more attention to my ends, I've been testing how long I can stretch a set to two-stand twists. This week I made it about ten days before I washed. I washed my hair yesterday and tried a new deep conditioner. Inahsi Mango and Hemp Restorative Mask. I'm still on the fence about it and will come back to it later.  While I was styling my hair I saw more broken hair then I would like so next week I'lll use Aphogee Step 1.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 6, 2018)

Prettymetty said:


> Heb and Kroger. Those may be only im Texas though


Ok Thanks. I will check out Kroger. We don't have a Heb here in VA as far as I am aware.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 6, 2018)

I saw an unpleasant amount of breakage during my de-gunking fiasco on Sunday morning so I wanted to add in another DC. 

Earlier today, I tried CRN Algae Renew on dry hair. Super oily- probably that Shea butter goodness. Ended up leaving this on for a few hours, uncovered. I rinsed thoroughly and my hair felt soft as the last remaining sheds slipped out. I spritzed with diluted TMC Kids Detangler and coated my ends in my Shea butter mix, before topping with diluted KCCC.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 8, 2018)

I washed, blow dried and braided my hair. I'm vacationing and wigging it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 10, 2018)

LushLox said:


> Is Kerastase hard to find in the US (bar their website)? I know it is a lot more expensive over there.
> 
> You could buy it from the UK, Look Fantastic offer free worldwide delivery https://www.lookfantastic.com/kerastase-resistance-therapiste-masque-200ml/11134709.html  at around $26 for the mask; but who knows how long that will take!
> 
> ...



Thanks!

Hmm. The $26 link didn't work for me. Thanks for posting it, though!

Regarding the bolded, yes -- I get that.

If I go forward with the plan to trial being a straight-haired natural, I want to prevent heat damage and loss of protein: When my stylist at the salon gave me a silk press, she used a lot of protein-containing products before applying heat because, according to her, blow drying and flat ironing and so forth remove protein from the hair. I never knew that! I have fine hair and need to retain all the structure/protein of my hair that I can. As someone with fine hair, if I'm going to trial regular heat straightening, I can see needing to attend carefully to the structure/protein of/in my hair.

So I think I'm going to use that Kerastase mask and then a moisture-infusing mask before straightening.

These words about the mask's ingredients -- on the website -- have me intrigued!:

SP94, powerful, gluco-peptide that enhances hair fiber’s resilience, structure & strength to activate KAPs synthesis.
6 Amino Acids, each attaches itself to damaged areas of the hair to compensate for the loss of mass.
1 Wheat Protein Derivative, strong affinity with the hair fiber, restores uniformity and smoothness.
Ressurection Sap: Sourced from the Myrothamnus Flabellifolia plant - known for its ability to come back to life after 10 years near death - helps preserve the structure of the fiber.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 10, 2018)

Great hair, ladies!


----------



## pikkonoloidlee (Jun 10, 2018)

My hair seems to be doing well overall but I think my ends have been a bit drier than I'd like so I'm working on my routine to sort that out. I think this has also been the cause of my ends tangling and ssks.

I also have a new wig coming in so I'm looking forward to wearing it as a protective style.


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Jun 11, 2018)

pikkonoloidlee said:


> My hair seems to be doing well overall but I think my ends have been a bit drier than I'd like so I'm working on my routine to sort that out. I think this has also been the cause of my ends tangling and ssks.
> 
> I also have a new wig coming in so I'm looking forward to wearing it as a protective style.



You're hair color is so pretty. I've always wanted purple hair.


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Jun 11, 2018)

I wore my hair in a twist out for the past couple days and have decided to wash today. Last week I saw more breakage then I wanted so I did Aphogee Step 1 followed by SSI Pomegranate Pear Restorative Mask. I realized that it's been 7 weeks since I've done a hard protein treatment. So I think I need to commit to doing them every 6 weeks. I had been doing them every 4 weeks because of the heat damage but felt like my hair needed it less. I've settled on every 6 weeks until the end of the year. I may reintroduce Henna next week. I have some I want to finish.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 12, 2018)

The other day, I got the crazy idea to straighten my hair. I haven't done so in 4 years.

Yesterday in preparation, I shampooed twice; 1st Redken Cleansing Creme, 2nd Kerastase Nutritive Bain Satin 1, followed by the Masquintense. Now I know my hair doesn't like wheat protein so I made sure to follow with a mix of SM Low Po Boabab etc (my hair seems to really like this) + CRN Algae Renew.

I rinsed, and wrapped my twisted hair in a T until about 60% dry. I smoothed a little C.HI Silk I.nfusion and L'anza serum throughout and blow dried using my Denman for tension. After blow drying, I touched my roots and ends with a little Sabino, before retwisting the section.

I flat ironed 1-3 passes on 200°C, using a brush-chase method. I'll take pics tomorrow, as long as it's not a mess come the morning.

ETA: Pics


----------



## sissimpson (Jun 12, 2018)

Can I jump in here? I'm coming back from a setback caused by a weave I left in too long. I'm 61, my hair was long and luscious30-35 years ago. Then it started... the overprocessing, compounded by genetics and poor diet, and my hair was a wrec. So, for graduation last year, my daughter talked me into getting a weave. My bad. I lost so much. A year  later I'm being kinder and gentler, and trying to get it back on track.  For a while, I was doing LOC with my DIY rosewater and aloe vera spray, followed by some olive oil on the strands, followed by a generous helping of CC Natural's hair crème, especially if I was going for a twist out. I have incorporated diy cherry lola treatments as well as overnight mayonnaise treatments (Hellmans no less). It helps to balance the moisture from the LOC.


----------



## pikkonoloidlee (Jun 12, 2018)

CoilyArielBrowe said:


> You're hair color is so pretty. I've always wanted purple hair.


Thank you!  I love purple hair too.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Jun 12, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> The other day, I got the crazy idea to straighten my hair. I haven't done so in 4 years.
> 
> Yesterday in preparation, I shampooed twice; 1st Redken Cleansing Creme, 2nd Kerastase Nutritive Bain Satin 1, followed by the Masquintense. Now I know my hair doesn't like wheat protein so I made sure to follow with a mix of SM Low Po Boabab etc (my hair seems to really like this) + CRN Algae Renew.
> 
> ...



Can't wait to see! 
Once I get the idea to straighten my hair I just watch youtube videos of straightening routines for like two days and then the feeling passes lol.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 12, 2018)

My Extentioniste products are here. Tomorrow is my bday and I plan to wash, dc and straighten my hair.

Canada was awesome. It was so cool I didn't even break a sweat.


----------



## LushLox (Jun 14, 2018)

I think I may try the Extentioniste range, I like the sound of the serum.

Looking forward to hearing your review of the mask etc @Prettymetty and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 14, 2018)

LushLox said:


> I think I may try the Extentioniste range, I like the sound of the serum.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing your review of the mask etc @Prettymetty and Happy Birthday!


Thanks boo! 

So let me review the Extentioniste line. First, all the products smell really clean and light. The shampoo is very thin and lathers nicely. The mask is also thin compared to some of their other masks. I feel it's better suited for thin/fine hair. I let the mask sit for 25 minutes with heat, then followed up with the conditioner. My hair was sooooo tangly.  Like super tangly...

Despite the tangles, I was able to blow dry and flat iron.

A friend of mine came over tonight and I was outside for about 15 minutes. Within that time my hair reverted about 20%. It was extremely fluffy. Still soft though. So I touched it up with a different iron and put it in 2 large bantu knots. I guess I'll see what tomorrow brings. Overall I think the shampoo isn't needed. From now on I'll just use the cleansing conditioner and mask. The cleansing conditioner is from the Discipline line.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 14, 2018)

Happy birthday, @Prettymetty!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 14, 2018)

Yesterday I went to a salon in Arlington that carries Kerastase products. I told a stylist that I have fine hair and plan to straighten every 3 weeks -- what should I purchase? I mentioned my reasoning about the masque I had my eye on.

She told me that since my hair was healthy, I probably didn't need the mask. Once I held it in my hand, I wasn't gonna be able to drop $59 on those ounces anyway! My whole being said . 

She recommended the heat protectant below in the bottle. She said heat reactivates it 3 times. Interesting.


----------



## LushLox (Jun 14, 2018)

Kerastase seem to bring out new products every month. It’s hard going for the weak.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 14, 2018)

Happy Birthday! @Prettymetty


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 14, 2018)

Thanks @AbsyBlvd and @YvetteWithJoy. So did you get the heat protectant?

Kerastase usually drops a few new products a year and their fan base is so dedicated, we can't wait. Unfortunately this new Extentioniste line is not it I might use the shampoo as bubble bath. I'm willing to give the conditioner and mask another chance.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 14, 2018)

Prettymetty said:


> Thanks @AbsyBlvd and @YvetteWithJoy. So did you get the heat protectant?
> 
> Kerastase usually drops a few new products a year and their fan base is so dedicated, we can't wait. *Unfortunately this new Extentioniste line is not it* I might use the shampoo as bubble bath. I'm willing to give the conditioner and mask another chance.



No. I thought about, but I had just done my hair straightening routine purchasing haul. I haven't even tried the Tresemme heat protectant I bought yet.

Despite what she said, I really want a great masque with silicone from Kerastase.

Regarding the bolded, I'm right there with you. At these prices, .

Thanks for taking one for the team.


----------



## Daina (Jun 15, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> The other day, I got the crazy idea to straighten my hair. I haven't done so in 4 years.
> 
> Yesterday in preparation, I shampooed twice; 1st Redken Cleansing Creme, 2nd Kerastase Nutritive Bain Satin 1, followed by the Masquintense. Now I know my hair doesn't like wheat protein so I made sure to follow with a mix of SM Low Po Boabab etc (my hair seems to really like this) + CRN Algae Renew.
> 
> ...



Your hair came out really nice, how long will you leave it straight?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 15, 2018)

My new wng products FINALLY arrived. 

I really hope they work. I'm not really a cowasher type, nor a RO conditioner type. However, I'm very hopeful about the Cre'gel product, and I want to replicate the brand creator's complete process. Maybe cowashing and RO conditioner will make a difference!


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 15, 2018)

Daina said:


> Your hair came out really nice, how long will you leave it straight?



Thank you! I'm gonna ride til the wheels fall off and see how long it lasts. I gave myself a trim and I'm setting at night with perm rods or flexirods.


----------



## pikkonoloidlee (Jun 15, 2018)

The wig came in. I'm going to give my hair a break but continue with my usual routine underneath.


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 15, 2018)

I burned a chunk from my left side. I think I've made a note about that earlier this year. Well, now, I noticed a huge section broken towards the back. I have no idea how it got that way. It could have broken because it was dry and tangled and I tore through it. It could have rubbed off. It could have also been burned. Idk. It's about 2 inches long. I have two sections about 2 inches long.

I cut all my ends including the ends of the short sections. I think I have an old blow out. I cut all the ends that were not as straight as the shaft.

I need to stop wearing halo twists because I've torn out my sides again.

Ok. Well. I'm considering going to get it braided by someone else. I wish I had the time, energy, and ability to not be disturbed until I finish. I think it will be easier if I were not at home, but I'm really worried about them being too tight and causing further damage.... so idk.

On this note, I'm going to move myself back to APL 2018 and stay with that next year as well. These really short sections should be fine in a year and a half.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 15, 2018)

I've slowed down on my regiment due to catching the flu, but within the last 1.5 weeks I managed to do 1 hot oil treatment and 1 deep conditioning treatment. Hair is still good.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 16, 2018)

So my shoulder and most of my arm is blue. My hands too I'm gonna let this splat color sit for at least a few hours. I'll post pics when I finish


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 18, 2018)

The Urbanbella Cre'Gel is *not* a winner on my hair. It looked really nice on Day 1: Elongated, shiny, defined. Just pretty. By Day 2, my hair looked like not-quite-fuzzy-but-wanting-to-be-fuzzy zig zags instead of coils.

I liked the Urbanbella cowash (was very minty, ever-so-slightly tingly, moisturizing, and slippery). I liked the RO conditioner. I haven't tried the moisturizing leave-in, the moisturizing cream, or the butter.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm prepping my hair for straightening. I'm trying SistaWithRealHair's method of banding the hair tightly in satin strips (please see one of two of my banded sections in the attached photo, and please see the video below for her method).

My hair feels SO GOOD. I have been chelating way less and using The Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian Shampoo instead.  I have in my hair Beyond the Zone Protein Cocktail (from Sally's) and Jane Carter Solutions Curls To Go! Untangle Me Weightless Leave-in.

I think I would have been completely satisfied with my hair today if I had been able to French braid it into one ponytail.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 18, 2018)

I moisturized my ends with Garnier leave in cream. The color is gonna rub off for a few weeks. Once it stops raining I can straighten my hair. I'm just wigging it this week.


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Jun 19, 2018)

Yesterday was wash day. I decided to do a full henna treatment . I saw a few grays in the front of my head. I got tried and will have to twist today.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 20, 2018)

CoilyArielBrowe said:


> Yesterday was wash day. I decided to do a full henna treatment . I saw a few grays in the front of my head. I got tried and will have to twist today.


Those front grays are so damn disrespectful. Like can y'all be in the back?


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Jun 20, 2018)

Prettymetty said:


> Those front grays are so damn disrespectful. Like can y'all be in the back?



I know . Mine are all located front and center so I can't pretend it's a style. Disrespectful


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2018)

CoilyArielBrowe said:


> I know . Mine are all located front and center so I can't pretend it's a style. Disrespectful


They are so disrespectful. I have this wonderful white halo as a hairline. It drives me crazy but at least I have a hairline.  Talking about silver lining


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 21, 2018)

I just finished straightening. Here are pictures of the results and process:

https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180621_194904.jpg

https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180621_194946.jpg

https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180621_165007.jpg

https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180621_181220.jpg

https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180621_181338.jpg

https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180621_194847.jpg

Details:

I started out with hair stretched via SistaWithRealHair's satin strip banding method. I brushed Tresemme Heat Tamer through each section. Then I used the Ion Steam Pro Brush on 375. I then went over it with a flat iron on 375.

I sustained a little damage. I'm not sure if the benefits will outweigh the costs. Also, I don't know how humidity resistant this will be. If the humidity tomorrow is a problem, I'll add another product next time (something humidity blocking,).

Overall, I am happy with the results.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 21, 2018)

faithVA said:


> They are so disrespectful. I have this wonderful white halo as a hairline. It drives me crazy but at least I have a hairline.  Talking about silver lining



 

Funny.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Jun 21, 2018)

Prettymetty said:


> I straightened my hair tonight. Didn't get any pics, but this is from last week.View attachment 430817


how tall are you?


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 22, 2018)

Lol so I’ve been totally MIA. I been made it to MBL, but I’m like “meh” about it now. Haha. My hair length in the nape is about 15 inches, which is MBL on me. I’m gonna be satisfied with what I got and not even care about WL. I really don’t put much thought into my hair now. It’s like mundane routine so.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 22, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I went in for my semi-annual professional trim, and below are the pre-trim and post-trim photos. I blogged about my experience at the new-to-me salon (phenomenal!), about the extent of my split ends (photos included), and about the stylist's and my ideas to reduce the extent of my split ends. For those interested, here's the address of the blog post: https://blossomingfitnatural.com/2018/05/18/length-check-trim-and-a-new-to-me-salon/
> 
> As I discuss in the blog post, I will definitely be purchasing, trialing, and evaluating The Mane Choice Split-End Treatment (the Sally's reviews here are compelling) . . . and I'm also going to try some styling and detangling and brushing changes.
> 
> ...


Your hair is gorgeous.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 22, 2018)

Froreal3 said:


> Your hair is gorgeous.



Thank you!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 22, 2018)

Froreal3 said:


> Lol so I’ve been totally MIA. I been made it to MBL, but I’m like “meh” about it now. Haha. My hair length in the nape is about 15 inches, which is MBL on me. I’m gonna be satisfied with what I got and not even care about WL. I really don’t put much thought into my hair now. It’s like mundane routine so.



Congratulations! What's your routine?


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 22, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Congratulations! What's your routine?


I’ve been pretty much just bumming for a while now. My routine is still shampooing and a dc with Colorful Neutral Protein Fuller between 7-14 days. I do use just water/Avj/glycerine and seal with Shea butter mix now when my hair starts feeling dryer.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 22, 2018)

Froreal3 said:


> I’ve been pretty much just bumming for a while now. My routine is still shampooing and a dc with Colorful Neutral Protein Fuller between 7-14 days. I do use just water/Avj/glycerine and seal with Shea butter mix now when my hair starts feeling dryer.



Nicely simple!

How do you style it?


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 22, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Nicely simple!
> 
> How do you style it?


I usually keep it in a bun (sorry that was a typo above). Sometimes I use a bun form and sometimes a stocking with a pin in the middle. The bun form keeps my ends stretched. I’m bad with dusting though. I probably need to get back into that. I so don’t care about my hair like that anymore though. I remember I was so riled up! Lmao


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 22, 2018)

Froreal3 said:


> I usually keep it in a bun (sorry that was a typo above). Sometimes I use a bun form and sometimes a stocking with a pin in the middle. The bun form keeps my ends stretched. I’m bad with dusting though. I probably need to get back into that. I so don’t care about my hair like that anymore though. I remember I was so riled up! Lmao



TFS!

Ohhhhhh! "Bumming" was supposed to be "bunning."  I gotcha!  I was like "She bumming it. She bummed it to MBL. I want to, too!"

Well, I'm excited you made it to MBL! Sounds like a lovely, retention-causing routine.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm staying ontop of my hair routine. Not really hair protective styling for I want to wear my hair out and co-wash often during the week. Hair feels thicker and I'm getting lots of compliments on it.


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 22, 2018)

Ok. I don't know where my hair is (as far as length goes), but I'm still getting emails for this board so I may as well stay.

I braided my hair. I'm spraying scurl on them because my hair loves that. I even have a big huge one to refill. I may as well forget about those broken sections even though my hair in the back is always going to look thin until the back one grows in, but I'll just put in some clip ins in the back or something if i ever wear it out.

I got gummy vitamins to get back in the habit of taking them


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 22, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> TFS!
> 
> Ohhhhhh! "Bumming" was supposed to be "bunning."  I gotcha!  I was like "She bumming it. She bummed it to MBL. I want to, too!"
> 
> Well, I'm excited you made it to MBL! Sounds like a lovely, retention-causing routine.


Lmaoooo! Well I guess I bummed it too then! Lol because I have only been doing one style. Haha


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 22, 2018)

shanelallyn30 said:


> how tall are you?


5'


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 25, 2018)

I've been working out every day. My hair is due for a good washing. Tomorrow is my only day off, so hair day it is. I'll prepoo with Extentioniste and cowash with Curl Ideal. I will wig it for the next few weeks. 

Side note: I have a boyfriend yall 
I had to tell someone


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 26, 2018)

@Prettymetty


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 26, 2018)

Oooooooooooo, @Prettymetty!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 26, 2018)

@Prettymetty, I've been meaning to ask you: You straighten a lot but don't relax. Why not?

(I'm asking because I'm in decision-making mode.)


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 27, 2018)

Before bed, I smoothed my hair with damp hands and applied a little TMC kids detangler to sections, focusing on my ends. Combing through, I followed with a light dab of TMC Anc.ient Egyptian 24k Twisting gel before braiding into 5 canerows with perm rods on the ends. I'll leave this in until Friday.


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Jun 27, 2018)

I finished putting in smedium two stand twist  last night after an extended wash day. I detangled Sunday night using SSI Curl Moist, Water, and Olive Oil but didn't wash until Tuesday. I used Mielle Organics Babassu Oil Conditioner. I really liked how my hair felt when I rinsed it out. I'm trying a new 6 week routine and so far I like the results.


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Jun 27, 2018)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Before bed, I smoothed my hair with damp hands and applied a little TMC kids detangler to sections, focusing on my ends. Combing through, I followed with a light dab of TMC Anc.ient Egyptian 24k Twisting gel before braiding into 5 canerows with perm rods on the ends. I'll leave this in until Friday.



@AbsyBlvd Can't wait to see the results !


----------



## Starronda (Jun 27, 2018)

I'd like to join if it's not too late.
My goal is full BSL
Currently full APL
I'm newly relaxed with Mizani No Lye (after being natural for 4 years)
I've found out that my hair likes to be left the hell alone lol. So my routine is very simple. I braid my hair and leave it like that for a few weeks. I only cowash once a week and DC once a week. Protein treatment only once a month. Fore moisture I baggy with no product (greenhouse effect) and seal my ends with olive oil and rosemary or castor oil.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 27, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @Prettymetty, I've been meaning to ask you: You straighten a lot but don't relax. Why not?
> 
> (I'm asking because I'm in decision-making mode.)


Girl relaxers burn lol. Nah, but seriously my hair is really thick, so I can't self relax in a timely manner. Stylists usually rake through my hair and rip it out... Heat styling is the best for my hair, because it maintains the strength. Plus the versatility is awesome. When it rains I get curls


----------



## LonDone (Jun 28, 2018)

@Prettymetty - do you suffer from frizz in wet weather (especially at the roots) or do you just get curls?

Also do you use any anti-humidity products or just the keratin treatments? Have you noticed thinning from the keratin treatments? TIA!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 28, 2018)

LonDone said:


> @Prettymetty - do you suffer from frizz in wet weather (especially at the roots) or do you just get curls?
> 
> Also do you use any anti-humidity products or just the keratin treatments? Have you noticed thinning from the keratin treatments? TIA!


No thinning. My hair is so strong right now! I do use anti humidity products. When its just wet and humid, my hair just poofs like yaki hair. When it gets soaked, I get curls.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 1, 2018)

I may do the Egg diet for a second week. I just realized it may contribute to faster growth. I've been eating protein like crazy. I only lost 1/2 lb, but I'll do it for my hair.

Eta It's too damn hot for wigs, so I'm back to rocking my hair. I'm washing rn and I will blow dry later.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 1, 2018)

Hubby says he likes the versatility of natural hair. He loves my curls, and he loves my hair when straight. 

Back to considering being a straight haired natural.

I wonder if incorporating keratin treatments would help.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 3, 2018)

Fluffy braid and curl from the other day.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 3, 2018)

My subscription expires this month. I won't be able to reply to the forum anymore, and before it expires I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for everything. I've learned a lot here and am really grateful to have been able to know you all. I so appreciate all the help and information and camaraderie. Blessings to you and yours! Take care!


----------



## starfish (Jul 5, 2018)

I’m still an inch away from BSL and realize that to get to MBL I’m going to have to bun it.   Last time I wet bunned I made it to MBL but I used a cloth tie and twisted my wet hair in the same direction, the same way, for months, and it broke off,  I cut it back to a bit longer than SL.   
 I hope that dry bunning and using a different tie, bun twist direction and placement will get me the same results.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 6, 2018)

I'm going to wash my hair Sunday. I'll wear a tuck and roll updo tomorrow with a headband. I feel so tired and lazy. I was supposed to wash it yesterday on my day off


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 7, 2018)

I think I'm Mbl now, but my hair is shorter on the right side. It just grows that way...I will keep growing and trimming until the right side catches up. I'll post a progress pic the end of August. That'll give me time to drop 10 more lbs


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Jul 7, 2018)

Prettymetty said:


> I think I'm Mbl now, but my hair is shorter on the right side. It just grows that way...I will keep growing and trimming until the right side catches up. I'll post a progress pic the end of August. That'll give me time to drop 10 more lbs



@Prettymetty  Congratulations! Can't wait for pics


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jul 8, 2018)

My hair is thriving and feeling very full/thicker lately.  I'm enjoying the frequent co-washing in this 100* + heat and wearing my hair out or in 2 pig-tails.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 8, 2018)

Gonna up my washes starting by DCing tonight with CRN Algae Renew and hot shea/coconut oil/neem mix. I'll rinse and clay wash tomorrow.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 9, 2018)

I had a wild card wash day. Meaning I used all samples. I prepood with Masquintense. Washed with Aura Botanica shampoo and then I used the matching conditioner. This line didn't smell as good as the other Kerastase products. My hair looks and feels great though. I'll trim next month on a beneficial day.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 10, 2018)

I applied oil to my ends after washing yesterday. It was way too much.


----------



## curlykimmy (Jul 10, 2018)

Maaaannn, I joined this thread a while back and have not posted in forever.  I'm currently in box braids.  I think I'll keep braids through the end of the year.  I should definitely hit my BSL goal this way, since I'll be forced to leave it alone.  lol!!!  I'll keep my scalp cleansed and oiled and will likely take one or two week breaks between braids.


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm finally getting to my hair after two weeks in twists. I've kept up with my new sealing routine and am still trying to work through the details of my six week rotation. Since I've kept in twist for two weeks my plan is to wash and set my hair for a braid out this weekend.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 12, 2018)

Hey ladies I'm just dropping in to say it's wash day.  I used that Extentioniste shampoo. Cross your fingers for me. I deep conditioned on dry hair with Extentioniste conditioner and I sprayed my scalp with Xcel 21. 

Finally I used curl ideal to soften my hair and make it smell nice 

I'm airdrying under a tshirt and I'll blow dry later with Keratin Thermique. My hair will smell nice for days!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 15, 2018)

Wash day has come again. I'm doing a prepoo right now. Using the exact products from Thursday. The only difference will be my heat protectant. I'll use my Suave keratin cream this time.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 15, 2018)

I washed my hair yesterday. I have a fragile spot just above my right temple that is looking thin so I'm upping my head massages and using a DIY sulphur oil. With that and my Shea butter hopefully I won't be leaving grease stains everywhere.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jul 15, 2018)

My regimen is still holding up with ayurvedic hair products, co-washing, hot oil and deep conditioning treatments.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 19, 2018)

My blowout is super sleek today. I prepood with Extentioniste and argan oil. Then I shampood twice with Extentioniste shampoo. Towel dried and blowdried with Chi in the gold bottle. Then I added some Generic silk remedy and straightened in small sections. I don't think I'm gonna have a problem with frizz anymore. I'll do this technique every time if I have to.


----------



## Starronda (Jul 20, 2018)

I've been deep conditioning at least twice a week paying special attention to my ends. 

I also baggy a few days a week. 

Hair is currently in cornrows for a few weeks under my wig


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jul 24, 2018)

My hair is low manipulation as I'm co-washing everyday due to my sweaty zumba workouts and then I twist in pigtails with co-wash conditioner and a little coconut oil. Perfect for these over 100* temps! And then when I go out at night I take down my pigtails, finger-comb or fluff with my fingers and my hair is big, bouncy, and soft


----------



## Saga (Jul 27, 2018)

Took out my finger coils yesterday and was too tired to do anything else. Either tonight or tomorrow I plan to wash, dc, but I haven't chosen a style yet. I have gotten better at drying my hair in buns and other heatless drying methods. I just hate how tangled my wiry strands get if I do a wash and go, but I wish I could just wash and go all weekend. My afro has taken a nice long bob shape, which I like.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 28, 2018)

I need to wash my hair before I have a setback. This lazy streak has got to stop


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 31, 2018)

I washed my hair. Almost cried, because of the tangles. I will wash again Thursday and hopefully it's easier to comb. I did a keratin treatment yesterday.


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Aug 2, 2018)

Hey everyone. It's been a while since I've posted been busy moving.  I've been feeling hair lazy so I'm planning on getting marly twists. Hopefully by next week. I finally washed my hair today for the first time in 2 weeks.   I did a much need protein treatment Aphogee Step 1 and  decided to blow out my hair and put in bantu knots. It's been years since I've done them but they look ok.  I'll take them out Saturday, I'm meeting some friends. Hopefully they come out ok.


----------



## apple_natural (Aug 25, 2018)

I think I noted my huge sections of missing hair here on this forum somewhere. I cut the ends a great deal because if I think my hair is horrible, I have less reservations to cutting what needs to be cut. I braided it up after that and just took it down on Monday. 

There was no obvious patch of short hair. It was not hardly as bad as imagined it was. Granted, it all grew about an inch, but the shortest pieces in the back of my head are about as long as my pointer finger to the thumb. It's fine. It totally blends in. 

There is the section on the side that I burned out but it also blends and it's just fine. My hair is fine guys. I'm happy to say that I'm still growing


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi ladies. Haven't been around much...too focused on life, most of all this pregnancy, but with a few weeks to go, I am thinking about what I'm gonna do with my hair. I am not sure if I want to just put my real hair in twists or just get some extensions or something so I can leave it alone. I will decide in the next two weeks or so. I've neglected my hair for the past couple weeks, so today I moisturized and sealed with glycerin/water/shea butter mix. Then I lightly detangled before putting it in two braids for nighttime. I just don't feel like messing with it anytime soon.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 28, 2018)

Today is wash day. I need to cover these annoying grays and do a keratin treatment too. That'll take all night...


----------



## Starronda (Aug 28, 2018)

I've been doing my same boring routine lol with some great results (wet ends each morning and night, moisture then seal....that's it). I DC once a week and rotate between moisture and protein. I'm retaining lots of length. 

I have a minor setback from getting lemonade braids. My edges are very thin from the braids and I'm working hard to thicken them back up. Otherwise all is well!


----------



## curlykimmy (Aug 29, 2018)

Just came out of box braids for 8 weeks.  Thank God for the 2 previous pics from 12/29/17 or I wouldn't have known for sure that my hair had grown this year.  My sides are now just past APL and the back is grazing top of bra strap.  I'll be getting braids again next month.  Hopefully I can be full BSL by the end of the year.  Don't mind today's 5 day old twist out


----------



## pikkonoloidlee (Aug 31, 2018)

I think it's because my hair is growing out and so I have quite a bit of virgin hair again now but my hair seems to be doing really well lately. I'm concerned about my ends but I recently got olaplex #3 and am hoping that that'll help me maintain.


----------



## Sanity (Sep 3, 2018)

I Think I've made BSL.

Welp I have 4" until full Bsl. Not claiming it just yet.


----------



## LushLox (Sep 4, 2018)

Sanity said:


> I Think I've made BSL.



Now you *know* you can't make those sort of statements without the pitchas!  

Congratulations though!


----------



## LushLox (Sep 4, 2018)

Just a small update, sorry for the bad angle, my hair is chugging along. Most of my hair is past APL so I'm just continuing to do what I'm doing.


----------



## Sanity (Sep 4, 2018)

LushLox said:


> Now you *know* you can't make those sort of statements without the pitchas!
> 
> Congratulations though!



I will post pics on Thursday!


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Sep 4, 2018)

Sanity said:


> I Think I've made BSL.



@Sanity Congratlations ! Can’t wait to see pictures .


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Sep 4, 2018)

LushLox said:


> Just a small update, sorry for the bad angle, my hair is chugging along. Most of my hair is past APL so I'm just continuing to do what I'm doing.
> 
> View attachment 434723



@LushLox  . Gorgeous your hair is so thick !


----------



## Sanity (Sep 4, 2018)

CoilyArielBrowe said:


> @Sanity Congratlations ! Can’t wait to see pictures .



Thank you!!


----------



## Sanity (Sep 4, 2018)

LushLox said:


> Just a small update, sorry for the bad angle, my hair is chugging along. Most of my hair is past APL so I'm just continuing to do what I'm doing.
> 
> View attachment 434723




Looking good there! (Insert Stevie J gif...) Beautiful hair!


----------



## LushLox (Sep 5, 2018)

Sanity said:


> Looking good there! (Insert Stevie J gif...) Beautiful hair!





CoilyArielBrowe said:


> @LushLox  . Gorgeous you’re hair is so thick !



Thank you ladies.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 6, 2018)

I skipped wash day today... I'll probably just wash and dc tomorrow.


----------



## LushLox (Sep 9, 2018)

I got some decent growth this last three months (about 3 inches), the only thing I did differently was really amp up my green smoothies. I've been adding flaxseed to them as well as using a beauty elixir which has Baobab, acai, goji berries, camu camu, pea protein & wheatgrass in it.  I think it's the elixir that has really done it for me. Shame because it's damn expensive, but if I get these kind of results I'll keep using/buying it. Not to mention the improvements to my skin.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Sep 9, 2018)

LushLox said:


> I got some decent growth this last three months (about 3 inches), the only thing I did differently was really amp up my green smoothies. I've been adding flaxseed to them as well as using a beauty elixir which has Baobab, acai, goji berries, camu camu, pea protein & wheatgrass in it.  I think it's the elixir that has really done it for me. Shame because it's damn expensive, but if I get these kind of results I'll keep using/buying it. Not to mention the improvements to my skin.


I don’t even do green smoothies  but I’ll ask for the masses. What’s the details/link for the elixir?


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Sep 10, 2018)

Four weeks ago I put in a set of mini-twists for vacation. I've finally overcome my laziness and decided to remove them. Hopefully I'll have my hair washed and styled by Wednesday. So far the take down hasn't been bad. I've only had a couple of  knots. I think shea butter helped with that. I focused on moisturizing my ends and it's helped. I will by trying some new products from Curl Dynasty , their Give Me Slip Conditioner for detangling and the Kalahari Mint for styling.


----------



## Saga (Sep 10, 2018)

Hey ya'll,

I already posted this in another thread, but now that I'm back to APL I figured I should post it here. So over the weekend I did a d/c with that Natural Club avocado mask. It smelled really good, so I proceeded to mix a lot of ayurvedic powders (hibiscus, amla, shikaikai, brahmi, aritha, henna, marshmallow root, slippery elm, and water) to make a paste then rinsed out the dc, detangled, and applied the paste to my hair. I let that sit for about 2 hours, then rinsed it out with some shea moisture shampoo and proceeded to DC with my silicon mix. My hair felt very good, not too mushy but not too stiff. I then towel dried and sectioned in quadrants slathering each quadrant in my shea mix and braiding them up. I secured the braids to the side of my hair in an up-do. I think stretching my hair in four braids has become a go to.


----------



## LushLox (Sep 10, 2018)

Dee-Licious said:


> I don’t even do green smoothies  but I’ll ask for the masses. What’s the details/link for the elixir?



It's a British company, I'm not sure if they deliver overseas but here is the link
https://www.alchemysuperblends.com/product/beauty-elixir/

No I didn't pay that astronomical price!


----------



## Starronda (Sep 11, 2018)

Still cowashing once a week rotating between moisture and protein. During the week I moisture and seal all while in cornrows. Still babying my edges that disappeared when I got braids (just one side). Otherwise all good.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 13, 2018)

I got my balayage!! It isn't very noticeable because after she lifted it, she toned the hell out of it and it looks like a deep brown.


----------



## Caramel74 (Sep 16, 2018)

I look like Darth Vadar under my hoodie doing my DC. Ion look forward to this in the warm weather..


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 19, 2018)

Been pre-pooing for a couple of days now with my sulphur oil mix and CRN Algae Renew. My plan is to comb my hair this wash day, and use Mill Creek Jojoba for protein. I ordered this Macadamia Oil Hair Mask and I'll probably try it out when it arrives.


----------



## Starronda (Sep 21, 2018)

Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 435311 I got my balayage!! It isn't very noticeable because after she lifted it, she toned the hell out of it and it looks like a deep brown.


Great progress!!!


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 2, 2018)

I hennaed my hair over the weekend and added a little ziziphus/ sedr to my mix for the first time. I forgot that I was waiting for my hair to dry to see how it felt (been doing my hair with gloves because of my nails). Anyway, I dampened it this evening with a SAA+ water mix, and dusted my ends as today is a good lengthening day. I also applied my Shea mix to my ends and sealed it all with a little more gel. The bits that are dry, feel great.


----------



## Flourishnikov (Oct 2, 2018)

GGsKin said:


> Fluffy braid and curl from the other day. View attachment 432579



You and your hair are beautiful!!


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 3, 2018)

Flourishnikov said:


> You and your hair are beautiful!!



@Flourishnikov Thank you


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 5, 2018)

My ends need extra love these days. Yesterday I wet them at work and put my hair in a bun. Last night I mixed aloe gel with garnier cream to smooth them out. I'll see how it looks this morning


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Oct 13, 2018)

I'm finally getting to wash day after two weeks. I've been sick but I'm feeling well enough for a wash. I noticed more broken hairs when I was detangling, so I know I'm overdue for a hard protein treatment. I will use Aphogee Step 1 today. I've been growing out heat damage for almost two years now and I'm struggling not to cut the remaining ends. I'm hoping to keep growing until the end of the year and then cut them. Hopefully they'll look less stringy after the protein treatment.


----------



## LushLox (Oct 13, 2018)

GGsKin said:


> Fluffy braid and curl from the other day. View attachment 432579



I missed this, stunning looking hair and lady! 

Your hair looks good!


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 13, 2018)

LushLox said:


> I missed this, stunning looking hair and lady!
> 
> Your hair looks good!



Thank you @LushLox


----------



## Starronda (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm finally getting to wash day ugh...My hair has been in cornrows for about two weeks now. I've only been moisturizing and sealing and babying my ends. I've been so busy and haven't been able to DC but will be putting that in my schedule for this week.


----------



## Royalq (Oct 16, 2018)

I *think* I'm MBL but I'm scared to do a formal check. I don't wanna be disappointed. I'll check in December


----------



## Prettyeyes (Nov 8, 2018)

I am grazing BSL I need a trim but by summer I hope to be full BSL.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Nov 8, 2018)

I think I am grazing bsl??? I've had a smidge of growth over the last couple of months


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 8, 2018)

KidneyBean86 said:


> I think I am grazing bsl??? I've had a smidge of growth over the last couple of months View attachment 437597


It's hard to tell with a sports bra sweetie. 

Y'all I really wanted to wash my hair tonight. I did. But after working, picking up the kids, working out, doing a load of laundry, etc. I'm too tired


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Nov 10, 2018)

KidneyBean86 said:


> I think I am grazing bsl??? I've had a smidge of growth over the last couple of months View attachment 437597



Idk if you're bsl or not but your hair is so pretty and looks really healthy.


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe (Nov 10, 2018)

Prettymetty said:


> It's hard to tell with a sports bra sweetie.
> 
> Y'all I really wanted to wash my hair tonight. I did. But after working, picking up the kids, working out, doing a load of laundry, etc. I'm too tired



I understand I've haven't washed in two weeks myself after I promised myself I'd  do better but life gets in the way.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 10, 2018)

Prepoo overnight tonight with a warmed oil mix in prep for ayurvedic paste tomorrow.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 12, 2018)

Work kicked my butt tonight. Technically last night. Veterans day... 
I'll wash and dc after I take the kids to school and handle all my other off day business. Woosah


----------



## Caramel74 (Nov 12, 2018)

My delicate fine hair is growing slowly. After this last and hopefully finally BC, I have crossed every T and dotted every I. The last BC was so traumatizing actually BC silly me did it myself but in my mind was just trying to obtain thickness.

Back to the same bologna of crazy unevenness. But as my smart lil sweet DD said "mom don't dwell on it." I just handle it with care as antique lace and accept this is the best its going to get.

I used my Boar bristle brush and it got frizzy so I decided to dust off my flatiron n see what's up. I then took advantage of that to do an olive oil prepoo and use my high end shampoo and DC I purchased from Sally's. My shower times was....

When I wear it back or after my tension blowdries its OK. The next time this head sees a flatiron it will b for a small trim done by a professional. I think super curly hair just grows unevenly


----------



## LushLox (Nov 12, 2018)

No way am I going to make BSL this year, not that I really expected it, and I still need to trim my hair. Let's see what's in store for 2019.


----------



## Alma Petra (Nov 12, 2018)

Caramel74 said:


> My delicate fine hair is growing slowly. After this last and hopefully finally BC, I have crossed every T and dotted every I. The last BC was so traumatizing actually BC silly me did it myself but in my mind was just trying to obtain thickness.
> 
> Back to the same bologna of crazy unevenness. But as my smart lil sweet DD said "mom don't dwell on it." I just handle it with care as antique lace and accept this is the best its going to get.
> 
> ...



Same here. I am definitely pulling out of all my length challenges due to a BC. It's not what I wanted to do but I was forced to because of a setback. I was planning to transition long term. I know what you feel. A BC can really be very traumatising, specially if it happens due to a setback.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Nov 12, 2018)

I have made it to grazing bsl. I was hoping for full bsl but I like this length!


----------



## ilong (Nov 12, 2018)

Prettymetty said:


> I may do the Egg diet for a second week. I just realized it may contribute to faster growth. I've been eating protein like crazy. I only lost 1/2 lb, but I'll do it for my hair.
> 
> Eta It's too damn hot for wigs, so I'm back to rocking my hair. I'm washing rn and I will blow dry later.


@Prettymetty - did you do the egg diet again?  Results?? Feedback?   A friend of a friend claimed a 10lb loss over 2 weeks.  I started today and hoping for similar results.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 13, 2018)

ilong said:


> @Prettymetty - did you do the egg diet again?  Results?? Feedback?   A friend of a friend claimed a 10lb loss over 2 weeks.  I started today and hoping for similar results.


I didn't lose any weight with it. I was at a plateau for about 2 months. I lost 5lbs this month though doing nothing


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 16, 2018)

I've been good about moisturizing my hair for the past couple of months. I have a staple wig that I have been wearing for about 2 months and I plan to get another one although it's holding up very well. I flat iron it every so often and it's back in business. 

I'm afraid of straightening my hair but it looks like at or near arm pit length. I will be in the bra strap length challenge every year until I make it!! ☺


----------



## Caramel74 (Nov 18, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> Same here. I am definitely pulling out of all my length challenges due to a BC. It's not what I wanted to do but I was forced to because of a setback. I was planning to transition long term. I know what you feel. A BC can really be very traumatising, specially if it happens due to a setback.


It was a setback called the IUD and a toxic relationship w extra stress, never again! I owe myself n my kids the love back that somehow gets in the wrong hands. Lesson learned. This was my strands boar bristle brushed after air drying in a bun.


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 19, 2018)

Straightened to cut my ends...
Definitely sl- apl, which is fine.
I've been bagging for at least the past week.
Washed with half castile soap and half of my regular shampoo
Put on deep conditioner baggy and scarf
I'm not sure how long it was on... at least a few hours
Blow dried, flat ironed
Clipped ends with new shears

I didn't cut too much overall. There were a few spots that were struggling on the ends, such as down the center. I need to moisturize more often. I am still letting the ends dry out under wigs. I need to find my wig caps. Other than this, it looks fine.


----------



## Alma Petra (Nov 22, 2018)

Caramel74 said:


> It was a setback called the IUD and a toxic relationship w extra stress, never again! I owe myself n my kids the love back that somehow gets in the wrong hands. Lesson learned. This was my strands boar bristle brushed after air drying in a bun.


It's definitely growing back nicely, isn't it?
My setback was caused by isotretinoin, the acne medication. Thank God the shedding has now stopped but it left my hair much thinner than it initially was. 
I was briefly in a toxic relationship too but I just had to escape with my life. It's really so much stress, and undeserved/unwarranted distress, isn't it? I pulled out after 2 months. It's sad that I was serious too.


----------



## Caramel74 (Nov 23, 2018)

@Alma Petra

Hey hun sorry took me a bit to respond. It was just awful yes and my hair starting to just get thin and deteriorate. That's why I chopped it back off. My bangs were getting so thin my box braids didn't even look right no more. So this time I really stepped up and invested in the hooded dryer.

I basically waisted two years, one in wondering wth happened and a year putting my heart n life back to normal. I know it wasn't me. He is just a deranged loser I should have ran my bad but he came on so strong and it was just perfect for say... 3-4 months. 

That's how psychos are then they drop the mask, lol. But yeah I'm working on so many areas of my life and I love life now. My kids are 20 & 13 so I really need to live what I preach to them. Its all great now

It's even more important as u get older BC our hair gets fragile. I died it jet black w semi permanent and my hair was so virgin it really never washed out. Don't think I will do _that_ black again will stay as close as I can to my regular color.

Please take care sweetie and all, don't forget we are worth it!!


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Nov 24, 2018)

I decided to wear my hair out... for 2-3 months straight, that is. As a result, I have lost so much length and my hair is also noticeably thinner-- especially in the crown.

I did a mini length check last week and I am barely grazing bra strap length in the back versus being on my way to mid-back length as was the intention before I went rogue. I am going back to protective styling, baggying, finger detangling, sectioning and all the other things that I know work for me.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 24, 2018)

@Soaring Eagle I think it was something you just had to get out of your system. Now that it’s out, you can go back to what you know. As another poster says, Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 24, 2018)

I bought a new keratin treatment from amazon. Keragen forte. I ordered it Thursday and it was on my doorstep Friday! I brought one of my coworkers an oz to try. She's white with 3a hair. It's a 16oz bottle, so I can do a treatment on my mom and daughter also. Probably a couple times. Hopefully I like it. The reviews say that fumes are horrible. Usually that's a good sign lol


----------



## Caramel74 (Nov 25, 2018)

Prettymetty said:


> I bought a new keratin treatment from amazon. Keragen forte. I ordered it Thursday and it was on my doorstep Friday! I brought one of my coworkers an oz to try. She's white with 3a hair. It's a 16oz bottle, so I can do a treatment on my mom and daughter also. Probably a couple times. Hopefully I like it. The reviews say that fumes are horrible. Usually that's a good sign lol


I looked up Keratin treatments. I think I would miss my curls BC they give me hair lol mine is so fine and it really sticks out when its straight. My gosh they charge n e where from 350 to 600 dollars at a salon!


----------



## Caramel74 (Nov 25, 2018)

It's painfully obvious that I need a professional trim. I'm already rehearsing my reverse consultation, lol.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 26, 2018)

Caramel74 said:


> I looked up Keratin treatments. I think I would miss my curls BC they give me hair lol mine is so fine and it really sticks out when its straight. My gosh they charge n e where from 350 to 600 dollars at a salon!


Yes. They're pricy. But that's why I do it myself. The most I spent on a treatment was 75 and that lasted for 4 treatments. The 16oz should last at least 8. I plan on sharing it with friends though


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 27, 2018)

Y'all pray for me. Nothing's wrong, I'm just being lazy and haven't washed my hair in 2 weeks lol. I can't be the only one...


----------



## Caramel74 (Nov 29, 2018)

@Prettymetty

That is very sweet of you to share too. If your hair responds well to it that's wonderful! It is something I would consider for DD, her hair is ridiculously thick!

As far as the subject of wash day, I know what u mean and it can b a lot of work w everything else n if u don't feel well or whatever it may be.

One time I treated myself to a new salon in my area. It cost $100 w tip but I also had my nails done that day.

Prayers up girl!


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 29, 2018)

Caramel74 said:


> @Prettymetty
> 
> That is very sweet of you to share too. If your hair responds well to it that's wonderful! It is something I would consider for DD, her hair is ridiculously thick!
> 
> ...


Thanks boo. Another washless night... I may get around to it Monday when I'm off. I haven't had an off day since Thanksgiving. I'm working all weekend too. Gotta get dis money tho. Santa Claus is coming to town. And I need him to bring me some stuff


----------



## Alma Petra (Nov 30, 2018)

Caramel74 said:


> @Alma Petra
> 
> Hey hun sorry took me a bit to respond. It was just awful yes and my hair starting to just get thin and deteriorate. That's why I chopped it back off. My bangs were getting so thin my box braids didn't even look right no more. So this time I really stepped up and invested in the hooded dryer.
> 
> ...


Thank you dear for writing these sweet uplifting words! You are right we are worth it! I always tell myself: you absolutely do not deserve this so do not accept it. And this helps me move immediately on. Your children will derive so much happiness from yours and they will be very thankful for the new positivity you bring into y'all's lives. 
BTW for me hair is a great de-stressor. I feel very peaceful when I work on my hair and give it the TLC it deserves. I am hopeful that 2019 will bring amazing things to both me and my hair.


----------



## Alma Petra (Nov 30, 2018)

So who is going to start the 2019 BSL challenge?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 30, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> So who is going to start the 2019 BSL challenge?


Yes who is hosting 2019?

I will post the new link in the APL challenge for those graduating and those shooting for BSL.


----------



## Alma Petra (Nov 30, 2018)

In fact I'm very conflicted about what challenge to join for 2019. If I were to measure my hair curly, my next step should be APL because my hair is now neck length. If I were to use the pull test I should either join the APL or the BSL challenge based on where my real APL is. Left or right arm? 



On the front my bangs can be pulled to just below my lower lip, based on which I should join the neck length challenge


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> In fact I'm very conflicted about what challenge to join for 2019. If I were to measure my hair curly, my next step should be APL because my hair is now neck length. If I were to use the pull test I should either join the APL or the BSL challenge based on where my real APL is. Left or right arm?
> 
> View attachment 438641
> 
> On the front my bangs can be pulled to just below my lower lip, based on which I should join the neck length challenge


I would use your left arm as the true measure. And you re so far apl and knocking at bsl you might want to join the wl challenge and the bsl just for fun. You wont be in the bsl challenge for long.


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 1, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> Thank you dear for writing these sweet uplifting words! You are right we are worth it! I always tell myself: you absolutely do not deserve this so do not accept it. And this helps me move immediately on. Your children will derive so much happiness from yours and they will be very thankful for the new positivity you bring into y'all's lives.
> BTW for me hair is a great de-stressor. I feel very peaceful when I work on my hair and give it the TLC it deserves. I am hopeful that 2019 will bring amazing things to both me and my hair.


Yes, truer words never spoken and thank YOU love. Maybe mean men, the devil, could separate women before but we are catching on and are coming up together in unity n love.


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 1, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> In fact I'm very conflicted about what challenge to join for 2019. If I were to measure my hair curly, my next step should be APL because my hair is now neck length. If I were to use the pull test I should either join the APL or the BSL challenge based on where my real APL is. Left or right arm?
> 
> View attachment 438641
> 
> On the front my bangs can be pulled to just below my lower lip, based on which I should join the neck length challenge


Oooh so healthy n gorgeous. Keep it going, it will grow


Alma Petra said:


> In fact I'm very conflicted about what challenge to join for 2019. If I were to measure my hair curly, my next step should be APL because my hair is now neck length. If I were to use the pull test I should either join the APL or the BSL challenge based on where my real APL is. Left or right arm?
> 
> View attachment 438641
> 
> On the front my bangs can be pulled to just below my lower lip, based on which I should join the neck length challenge


oooh so healthy n gorgeous, keep it going  sorry about the repeat I'm so tired n my tablet is being wacky....


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 1, 2018)

Prettymetty said:


> Thanks boo. Another washless night... I may get around to it Monday when I'm off. I haven't had an off day since Thanksgiving. I'm working all weekend too. Gotta get dis money tho. Santa Claus is coming to town. And I need him to bring me some stuff


Anytime boo boo, I'm so thankful for you lovely ladies xoxo


----------



## Alma Petra (Dec 2, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I would use your left arm as the true measure. And you re so far apl and knocking at bsl you might want to join the wl challenge and the bsl just for fun. You wont be in the bsl challenge for long.


Thank you very much Faith for taking the time to help me with this and for the encouraging prediction! I will join the BSL challenge for 2019 then. I tried to roughly measure and my longest layers are about 5 inches from BSL. My hair grows about 5 inches per year barring any significant breakage or cutting so hopefully I'll be there by the end of the year if I take perfect care of my hair and avoid experimenting too much with new products and techniques.


----------



## Alma Petra (Dec 2, 2018)

Caramel74 said:


> Oooh so healthy n gorgeous. Keep it going, it will grow
> 
> oooh so healthy n gorgeous, keep it going  sorry about the repeat I'm so tired n my tablet is being wacky....


Hehe no worries dear. Thank you for the kind words! I'll do my best to keep it healthy this time around and fingers crossed that it will continue to grow at a steady pace.


----------



## pikkonoloidlee (Dec 4, 2018)

Just sliding in with my pictures for the year. I think by the end of next year my hair will be long enough overall to even things out a bit.
First pic: Feb 2018
Second: Dec 2018


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 9, 2018)

@Prettymetty 

How do u feel about 2019? You're such a great admin, are u planning on it and/or would u like/could use some help with it?


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 9, 2018)

Caramel74 said:


> @Prettymetty
> 
> How do u feel about 2019? You're such a great admin, are u planning on it and/or would u like/could use some help with it?


Hey boo! Thanks so much. I will need someone else to host 2019. I'll be working on getting my healthy ends back and maintaining. I'm not on the grow again until further notice. I'm slightly past bsl after trimming twice in 2 months. My hair is pretty uneven too  I'll do one more trim before the year ends and post an update. 

Thanks y'all for growing with me again. This has definitely been a challenge. Keeping hair on my head is work!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 9, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> In fact I'm very conflicted about what challenge to join for 2019. If I were to measure my hair curly, my next step should be APL because my hair is now neck length. If I were to use the pull test I should either join the APL or the BSL challenge based on where my real APL is. Left or right arm?
> 
> View attachment 438641
> 
> On the front my bangs can be pulled to just below my lower lip, based on which I should join the neck length challenge


Wow your hair has grown!


----------



## Caramel74 (Dec 9, 2018)

Prettymetty said:


> Hey boo! Thanks so much. I will need someone else to host 2019. I'll be working on getting my healthy ends back and maintaining. I'm not on the grow again until further notice. I'm slightly past bsl after trimming twice in 2 months. My hair is pretty uneven too  I'll do one more trim before the year ends and post an update.
> 
> Thanks y'all for growing with me again. This has definitely been a challenge. Keeping hair on my head is work!


You ain't just whistling Dixie jees ik the struggle. OK I will take it over.... I'm under the dryer r now w my DC. Wash day is tough! I went out shopping w my prepoo in. I need a trim desperately. I'm going to have to just do it myself tonight. Will post in the new challenge after I am done.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Dec 12, 2018)

I claim BSL. Grazing at least lol.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 12, 2018)

GGsKin said:


> @Flourishnikov Thank you



@GGsKin 

Ya'll be posting pictures like we're on a treasure hunt.  I just _"happened"_ to see this lovely photo.
*Sucks teeth and leaves thread mad.*


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 12, 2018)

GGsKin said:


> Fluffy braid and curl from the other day. View attachment 432579



Gorgeous!


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 12, 2018)

@Chicoro Lol Thank you


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 12, 2018)

My hair feels thin right now. It's actually easier to style though. The only thing I did different was add coconut oil to my ends. It's so sleek and smooth. 

But I miss my fluffy thickness...


----------



## Alma Petra (Dec 13, 2018)

Evolving78 said:


> Wow your hair has grown!


Is that Shortdub? Girl, I miss you! How have you been?

My hair has grown hasn't it?
From this
View media item 129405
To this
View media item 129943
But it's been 1 year and 8 months since my last texlax and my hair is now all natural. As they say: trust the process!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 13, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> Is that Shortdub? Girl, I miss you! How have you been?
> 
> My hair has grown hasn't it?
> From this
> ...


Yes! Progress! Your curls look beautiful! I’m good and bald! Lol I just cut all of my hair off on a whim. I did it a couple of days ago. I kept my hair short the majority of this year, played with color, which I might entertain again (red), and was just using the wash n go method. I got tired of that and decided to relax. Well that was short lived as well. I can’t quite explain why I did what I did, but I feel good about it. I guess I’m still going through the evolving process and hair can’t be part of the focus. Maybe it’s a modern monk sort of thing happening?


----------



## Alma Petra (Dec 13, 2018)

Evolving78 said:


> Yes! Progress! Your curls look beautiful! I’m good and bald! Lol I just cut all of my hair off on a whim. I did it a couple of days ago. I kept my hair short the majority of this year, played with color, which I might entertain again (red), and was just using the wash n go method. I got tired of that and decided to relax. Well that was short lived as well. I can’t quite explain why I did what I did, but I feel good about it. I guess I’m still going through the evolving process and hair can’t be part of the focus. Maybe it’s a modern monk sort of thing happening?


Hey nice to see that you are still here despite camouflaging under a new name!
You have always been very adventurous with your hair. And everybody was saying it's because it tends to grow fast! I'm still hoping to get my hair colored lighter one day. I just think that lighter color makes the curls pop. I have been seeing these colorful temporary hair wax ads on Instagram recently with amazing results so I might try to order some to experiment with. But since you live in the states why don't you try this on our behalf? lol. Not only do they have red and other colors but you can mix the wax together and create your own desired color from it.
So I understand that not only is your hair evolving but all other aspects of your life too? That phrase "a modern monk" is intriguing!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 13, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> Hey nice to see that you are still here despite camouflaging under a new name!
> You have always been very adventurous with your hair. And everybody was saying it's because it tends to grow fast! I'm still hoping to get my hair colored lighter one day. I just think that lighter color makes the curls pop. I have been seeing these colorful temporary hair wax ads on Instagram recently with amazing results so I might try to order some to experiment with. But since you live in the states why don't you try this on our behalf? lol. Not only do they have red and other colors but you can mix the wax together and create your own desired color from it.
> So I understand that not only is your hair evolving but all other aspects of your life too? That phrase "a modern monk" is intriguing!



I was away for a few months.  The name change was much needed and was inspired by another member.  I had that name for many years.  I will have to look into this hair coloring wax you speak of.  I got that phrase/term Modern Monk from Jay Shetty!  He is very inspirational to me.  You should check him out!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> Is that Shortdub? Girl, I miss you! How have you been?
> 
> My hair has grown hasn't it?
> From this
> ...


Your curls are so cute.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2018)

Evolving78 said:


> I was away for a few months.  The name change was much needed and was inspired by another member.  I had that name for many years.  I will have to look into this hair coloring wax you speak of.  I got that phrase/term Modern Monk from Jay Shetty!  He is very inspirational to me.  You should check him out!


I didn't realize you were hiding from me in plain sight.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 13, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I didn't realize you were hiding from me in plain sight.


Hey hey!!


----------



## Alma Petra (Dec 13, 2018)

Evolving78 said:


> I was away for a few months.  The name change was much needed and was inspired by another member.  I had that name for many years.  I will have to look into this hair coloring wax you speak of.  I got that phrase/term Modern Monk from Jay Shetty!  He is very inspirational to me.  You should check him out!


Yes plz do and don't forget to mention your review when you do. I have seen some videos of Jay Shetty before. He's really good! 
Glad to have you back!


----------



## Alma Petra (Dec 13, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Your curls are so cute.


Thank you love


----------



## Sanity (Dec 16, 2018)

End of year length! Grazing bsl! I've retained 7" maybe 8" this year! Including 2 trims.


----------

